# Lace Party with Norma July 13th. 2014



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dydd Sul (Sunday)
Croeso i wlad y ddraig goch. Welcome to the Land of the Red Dragon. There is a map of Wales.

The tail of the dragon is the Llŷn Peninsular and the dragons head is the Gower Peninsular at Worms Head. Worm is an old word for monster. Legend has it that when Wales needs help the dragon will awaken and save the country.
I decided to do this as my topic as from reading KP a great deal is known about Irish and Scottish culture but not the Welsh. I dont think there were as many immigrants. Wales has its own language that is still used today. It is a land of bards, poets and druids. 
In the Iron age Wales had chieftains and the religion was governed by the druids. It was an oral culture that was passed down by song, poetry and tales. This heritage is still here today. The religion appears to be one that nature was the deity. Gods and Goddesses were found in stones, river and trees and seems to be very female orientated. When the Romans invaded the Druids put up a huge resistance and were forced on to Anglesey where they were put to the sword. They must have been a real threat to the Roman Empire. 
Here is a link to a free knitted chart for a red dragon, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/welsh-dragon . I have found a wash cloth with a dragon on but wasnt free so I could be tempted to use the chart to come up with my own.
Our highest mountain is Snowdon (Y Eryri in Welsh) but you can go up by train. The height is 1,085m or 3,360ft. http://www.snowdonrailway.co.uk/
Our national sport is rugby. Everything goes very quiet when Wales are playing and even quieter when they loose!

I didn't want to put too much in formation at once so I shall post some more yfory(tomorrow)


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you for the pictures etc, as we are heading to Wales in early September....


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

Mahalo for sharing!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

bettirene and coolmoves, you are very welcome. Do stay here as there is more!! Where are you going, bettyirene when you come here?


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! I love things like this.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> bettirene and coolmoves, you are very welcome. Do stay here as there is more!! Where are you going, bettyirene when you come here?


We are staying in Cardiff - and will do a few trips - whatever takes out fancy - we are only there for three days.


----------



## Charlie 7 (Dec 21, 2013)

Beautiful just beautiful. Thank you for sharing. I am looking forward to seeing more of your story .


----------



## gramtonine (Nov 7, 2011)

Armchair travel is always great!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

bettyirene said:


> We are staying in Cardiff - and will do a few trips - whatever takes out fancy - we are only there for three days.


Cardiff is a vibrant place and I am sure you will have a very interesting time. If you have time try to visit Castell Coch. It is near Cardiff and eevry girl's fairytale castle
:thumbup:


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Oooh! Now I want to go to Wales!! Maybe we can find some sort of walking tour... You've got me fantasizing!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Charlie 7 said:


> Beautiful just beautiful. Thank you for sharing. I am looking forward to seeing more of your story .


You are very welcome. It is quite different from California! My son did his post doctorate course at Davis University. We did visit and had a wonderful time. Central Valley was in bloom and Sacramento very interesting. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

vermontmary said:


> Oooh! Now I want to go to Wales!! Maybe we can find some sort of walking tour... You've got me fantasizing!!


Dreams do us good sometimes. Wales has many dreams attached to it!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Great start, Norma- looking forward to tomorrow's installment!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

How interesting. You are right--people in the US usually don't know that much about Wales and we should. 

Yes, the early people were Pagans and their spirituality was couched in nature. Much like Native Americans. Actually all the early peoples's spiritual practices were nature based. People used to be much more closely connected to nature, much more observant of the changes of the seasons, the energy that was part of these seasons, and they understood how to live their lives by understanding nature. They developed their agricultural practices in that context. Today people in many countries practice a system called Biodynamics which plants according to the calendar and uses soil ammendments according to principles of energy and seasons. The pagan religions also developed a very sophisticated health system based on use of nature's plants and waters and energy which they were open to feeling very deeply. If it weren't for that kind of medicine, the population of the world would not have increased.

A quick look online told me that Wales has some of the oldest European sites for humans with some burial mounds and houses uncovered over the years. There was a gold 'cape' in one mound made from a single ingot and hammered into this complicated embossed metal cape. So there was pretty sophisticated artisanal skills dating back many 1000's of years.

Today there is a growing interest in all things Celtic and in knitting we find oodles of cabling in celtic type patterns. Lots of celtic knots in crochet and tatting, which is not a skill of mine, is used to make all kinds of celtic type 'knot' designs. Maybe Normaedern will share some of that tradition with us.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Dydd Sul (Sunday)
> Croeso i wlad y ddraig goch. Welcome to the Land of the Red Dragon. There is a map of Wales.
> 
> The tail of the dragon is the Llŷn Peninsular and the dragons head is the Gower Peninsular at Worms Head. Worm is an old word for monster. Legend has it that when Wales needs help the dragon will awaken and save the country.
> ...


This is wonderful Norma. I love to learn about other countries. I know nothing about Wales, so it is all very exciting to read about. Very beautiful beach picture. Can't wait to see more!

Jane, thank you so much for your hosting last week.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Norma, thanks for a great start. I see the town of Bangor to the north and thought I would let you know that I live near a town called Bangor. Also Pen Argyl, where a gentleman from England had settled many years ago and he started a business making Pasty's. They are delicious and the crust is like home made - tender and flaky. And in fact they are all made by hand.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tamarque, I wish I could share celtic design with you. Most of the surviving examples are from the other celtic nations. I have some photos of celtic knotwork, though. Here is a link for the Red Lady of Paviland. She was a he  and lived 29,000 years ago.
http://www.explore-gower.co.uk/explore/gower-history/gower-caves/paviland-goats-cave-red-lady

This is one for the gold cape
http://www.britishmuseum.org/explore/highlights/highlight_objects/pe_prb/t/the_mold_gold_cape.aspx


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Norma, thanks for a great start. I see the town of Bangor to the north and thought I would let you know that I live near a town called Bangor. Also Pen Argyl, where a gentleman from England had settled many years ago and he started a business making Pasty's. They are delicious and the crust is like home made - tender and flaky. And in fact they are all made by hand.


That is interesting. Bangor is my nearest city. That is were the hospital is. Although itis a city and a university town it is only small.
Pen is head in Welsh. I live on Pen Llyn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Very interesting! ref: the two links to the 'Red Lady' and the gold cape.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am glad everyone likes this. I was very worried about using it as a thread. Everyone is so welcome here and I do appreciate everyone that joins in.
I forgot to post two pictures.
The first on is the tip of the tail of the dragon. Bardsey Island or Ynys Enlli (isle of tides) in Welsh. It was a pilgrimage place and is supposed to be the resting place of 20,000 saints. 3 pilgrimages to Bardsey equalled 1 to Rome.
The second one is Worm's Head. When I lived in South Wales we always walked here the day after Christmas Day. What ever the weather!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma,
What a wonderful start. It is so interesting to learn about other countries, especially when we are given a personal tour.  Looking forward to more. I want that white house on the beach. 
Love the pictures.

Welcome, Bettyirene, Coolmoves, Charlie 7, Nana Mc. So glad to have you drop by. Stay awhile and see what we are about.


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

Enjoyed your opening. The pictures are beautiful.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, Norma. Wales is indeed a beautiful place. I had a camping holiday there as a teenager with my parents that I thoroughly enjoyed. One of the highlights was visiting LlanfairPG:

http://www.llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch.co.uk/

Yes, that really is the name of the place. The longest single word in the world. I don't remember the exact translation, but something about "The church of St.Mary + ..... " It will tell you on that site.

Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> You are very welcome. It is quite different from California! My son did his post doctorate course at Davis University. We did visit and had a wonderful time. Central Valley was in bloom and Sacramento very interesting. :thumbup:


Wow Norma what a great start to the week... I also am a California Girl  and my dear friend retired from UC Davis!! what a small world  I now work with a man who's dad came to Oregon from Wales! I am going to do something with the chart for him.. I know he will like that!
I have to finish reading the posts and I look forward to seeing what you have in mind for the rest of the week..


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Thanks for sharing, Norma. Wales is indeed a beautiful place. I had a camping holiday there as a teenager with my parents that I thoroughly enjoyed. One of the highlights was visiting LlanfairPG:
> 
> http://www.llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch.co.uk/
> 
> ...


 Sue, you are very welcome. We go to LlanfairPG quite often. There is a shopping outlet there!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Wow Norma what a great start to the week... I also am a California Girl  and my dear friend retired from UC Davis!! what a small world  I now work with a man who's dad came to Oregon from Wales! I am going to do something with the chart for him.. I know he will like that!
> I have to finish reading the posts and I look forward to seeing what you have in mind for the rest of the week..


I loved Davis and didn't want to come home. I was very sorry when they left. DDL is American. They are now in Shanghai. To far for me to travel.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

No need to worry that your "launch topic" wouldn't be well received here, Normaedern. Everyone is obviously very interested, as am I. 

A couple of years ago, (while in France) we were invited to a party - must have been March 1, I guess, since we were treated to emotional renditions of Welch songs in honour of St. David. When you recounted the problems that the Romans had with your ancestors, I thought immediately of this because it was obvious that the Welch still retain a strong sense of identity. There are a lot of British ex-pats in our area, but we must have had every Welshman in attendance that night.

I am ashamed to say that I never knew of the Red Dragon - I mostly knew that everything was impossible to pronounce. I am looking forward to learning more & I am glad that you are planning to share it in several posts because my time at this diversion is so limited at the moment that I feel too rushed to read too much at a time.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This pattern link just came through my mail this morning:
http://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?code=rak0539&source=EZCLKSU&utm_source=track&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=l2k
It made me think of our Random Monets.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> No need to worry that your "launch topic" wouldn't be well received here, Normaedern. Everyone is obviously very interested, as am I.
> 
> A couple of years ago, (while in France) we were invited to a party - must have been March 1, I guess, since we were treated to emotional renditions of Welch songs in honour of St. David. When you recounted the problems that the Romans had with your ancestors, I thought immediately of this because it was obvious that the Welch still retain a strong sense of identity. There are a lot of British ex-pats in our area, but we must have had every Welshman in attendance that night.
> 
> I am ashamed to say that I never knew of the Red Dragon - I mostly knew that everything was impossible to pronounce. I am looking forward to learning more & I am glad that you are planning to share it in several posts because my time at this diversion is so limited at the moment that I feel too rushed to read too much at a time.


That must have been a great night :thumbup: The Welsh can sing but more of that later....

That pattern is very pretty. DD would love it!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just got back from a very ornery group of men whose culture of discussion is the diametrical opposite of what we have her on Lace Party. So grateful to set my 'feet' here for a spell of humanity. 

Those photos of the sea and worms head and the Dragons tail are a bit eery but beautiful How wonderful to live in that piece of nature. 

I, too, love to get first hand descriptions and stories of different places. It makes it so much more personal and memorable. And thanx Normaedern for the links to the gold cape and the caves. Love anthropology with its historic diggings. We have such diggings in my area every summer on the old French Huguenot properties. Many artifacts have been uncovered, mainly Native American but some early settler and enslaved African-American pieces.

Jane--that pattern does have the same feel as the RM with those dropped stitches and variegated yarn, and it also looks like texture. Good design combo to keep in mind for designing work ourselves.

Sue--the site says that is the longest URL in the world, not the longest word. When growing up the longest word that we played with was antidisestablishmentarianism and it was a game challenge to be able to spell it. Don't know if it was an english language record or a world record. What did we know about the world's languages then (lol).

KittyChris--we have so many names from people's who settled here from other parts of the world, especially Europe. People chose names of places they lived and we often have 'New' in front of another name to indicate this duplication; ie New York. Or we have names like Newton(new town)--very creative, not! And towns often got known by the families who settled there. All this gives us a sense of the relationship betw immigrants to their land of birth. In my neck of the world, we have many Native American names along with Dutch and English, and a smattering of French and German. We even have Germantown. Our local rivers are often .....kill like the Walkill River or the Schykill River (dutch). 

So glad to see all you new folks here. WE really are a very friendly bunch and we even do get to knitting, etc here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am going to bow out for a while- I am getting chaotically busy here- and it will only get worse in later months- at least until the end of the year.
True to my user name I will continue to Lurk, but may not contribute much.
I believe we have proven there is a continuing place for the Lace Party- I just need to step back from trying to organise things. 
The people I have lined up on my Calender are Toni, Jacki, Bev and Melanie- but I will leave it up to someone else to make the running.
It is nearly 5 months down the track- and I feel things are off to a good start, hopefully things will resolve- it has been really interesting to see all the new posters this week- great when people feel they can contribute!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie,

I was supposed to have been signed up for week of 28th July. This ws done a couple of months ago.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> The people I have lined up on my Calender are Toni, Jacki, Bev and Melanie- but I will leave it up to someone else to make the running.
> !


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am leaving it to others to sort things out.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

OK,
so I guess I am asking Bev, Toni, Jackie and Melanie, if any of you are also lined up for 28th July. I had agreed to that date acouple of months ago and couldn't do it earlier in July as it is my daughter's wedding this Friday and I am obviously busy with that right now.

I guess we all need to know what dates are assigned.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> I am leaving it to others to sort things out.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I guess we all need to know what dates are assigned.


Perhaps, anyone who has signed up for a week could post the dates here & then I we could see where the schedule takes us. Then we could add people as we go to ensure that things keep flowing. 
Would we stick to the 2 week span?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I was down for 28th july.
2 weeks could work fine. The main thing is just getting a thread started, and the number of pages for a 2-week span isn't too ad.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Perhaps, anyone who has signed up for a week could post the dates here & then I we could see where the schedule takes us. Then we could add people as we go to ensure that things keep flowing.
> Would we stick to the 2 week span?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane and Sue,
Right now, I have Aug 3rd on my schedule for when I host. I really can't go any later in Aug as we are planning our vacation the 15th. I think that the two week span gives us time to absorb a new topic and not feel like we are hurrying along into a new topic/project. Once started we tend to run on in the mouth (a good thing  ), so things don't really lag. We need to remember to bookmark the pages we might want to go back to. But I am happy to go with the flow of what others might think.

Julie,
Thanks for taking up the reins, when DFL left and giving us a framework/structure to continue. You have given us a good foundation to continue. Thanks so much!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am going to bow out for a while- I am getting chaotically busy here- and it will only get worse in later months- at least until the end of the year.
> True to my user name I will continue to Lurk, but may not contribute much.
> I believe we have proven there is a continuing place for the Lace Party- I just need to step back from trying to organise things.
> The people I have lined up on my Calender are Toni, Jacki, Bev and Melanie- but I will leave it up to someone else to make the running.
> It is nearly 5 months down the track- and I feel things are off to a good starts!


Thanks for all you've done Julie to keep us going. It is appreciated. Hope things go well for you and that you get things straightened out. We will miss your contributions and hope to see you back when you can!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> We will miss your contributions and hope to see you back when you can!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I will miss your input, Julie. Thank you so much for all you have done for us. Keep lurking :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes indeed Julie you have contributed a great deal to the structure as well as knitting info. Your skills will be missed but do wish you the best in getting your life more peaceful? 

Please let us know periodically how you are doing and what happens with your DH. That is such a worry. If there is anything we can do, just give a holler. Need to vent or get perspective or support in any way, do not hesitate. You know you can count on us.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

BTW, has anyone heard from Umozabeads? We get so intimate in some ways and then lose people. WE may not know each other face-to-face, but we do become friends and this is a loss.

Now I have a what to do question. My yarn to complete RM just came in. Took it out and put it on my swift. it did not stretch around the posts which were set to the last skein of the same yarn. So this is a concern that there is not the same amount of yardage in it. It was there last skein of this color and the label was missing. 

Second problem, is that the yarn color seems faded in spots. Don't know if this was due to being on display in sun???? or if it is a factory defect. Gee that never happens, right? And do I keep it to finish the RM and hope the faded spots are not in the way, or make my usual fuss, send it back and wait for umpteen weeks for a new skein or buy elsewhere for higher price and more shipping costs. Ugh!

My principles are rankled here as well as my sense of not getting what I paid for. Feedback anyone?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for coordinating. Hope that all will work out well in the end.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> I am going to bow out for a while- I am getting chaotically busy here- and it will only get worse in later months- at least until the end of the year.
> True to my user name I will continue to Lurk, but may not contribute much.
> I believe we have proven there is a continuing place for the Lace Party- I just need to step back from trying to organise things.
> The people I have lined up on my Calender are Toni, Jacki, Bev and Melanie- but I will leave it up to someone else to make the running.
> It is nearly 5 months down the track- and I feel things are off to a good start, hopefully things will resolve- it has been really interesting to see all the new posters this week- great when people feel they can contribute!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Norma,
How wonderful to see and learn about the country my ancestors came from. My father's family migrated to Wales from Germany and then to America. That is about all I know as Grandad was raised by an aunt and uncle and not told anything about his parents.

Thank you. Very interesting.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Oops!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice start Norma. Wales is still on my DH's short list of best places he has been. We spent some time driving around England and Wales looking at castles a few years back. Wales was his favorite part of the trip (mine too). Very beautiful country. My favorite aunt is Welsh, she moved here to the US about 50 years ago so she does not remember the language 

I agreed to start a new topic sometime in August but did not set a date. Was going to see what week would be best. I am out the first few days and the last few days so sometime in the middle, or in September if that is better for the group.

Melanie


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Cardiff is a vibrant place and I am sure you will have a very interesting time. If you have time try to visit Castell Coch. It is near Cardiff and eevry girl's fairytale castle
> :thumbup:


Thank you for that tip - I will keep it in mind...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Yes indeed Julie you have contributed a great deal to the structure as well as knitting info. Your skills will be missed but do wish you the best in getting your life more peaceful?
> 
> Please let us know periodically how you are doing and what happens with your DH. That is such a worry. If there is anything we can do, just give a holler. Need to vent or get perspective or support in any way, do not hesitate. You know you can count on us.


Absolutely!! I'll be praying for you and DH, Julie.

Wow, Tamarque,
Not sure what I would do about that yarn. Frustrating to be sure. Then having to spend more money on shipping would be the pits. I would contact the manufacturer of the yarn and let them know about the fades. They may just replace that skein for you without a return.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Just letting all y'all know I've got this link watched - so you can see the final on the cross stitch and future pieces. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> Norma,
> How wonderful to see and learn about the country my ancestors came from. My father's family migrated to Wales from Germany and then to America. That is about all I know as Grandad was raised by an aunt and uncle and not told anything about his parents.
> 
> Thank you. Very interesting.


It is a pity you don't know where as I could post photographs but my own welsh history is sketchy particularly on my mother's side.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That yarn sounds a real problem, Tamarque. I am sorry to have no suggestions for you. I would be very cross.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone. How are you all doing today? Life has been a bit busy for me and I have taken time off and just joined in to the main forum for a bit. Don't get much of a chance to do that when the workshops are under way. 

I enjoyed the last weeks and this one looks so interesting . I have bookmarked it as Wales has always been a place I have thought about and wondered about. I am so please that we will learn more about that beautiful place. 

I admire the way you have kept this great thread going and it has been a matter of working together with Julie's help, to make sure it has a subject of interest each week or two. 

good job to you all. 

I feel, after the Conversation workshops that I know you all very well now and it has added a lot to my life. 

It is amazing how you can get to know people on the internet and know them well. 

I will be dropping by to read more about Wales and join in the discussions. talk to you all later. Shirley


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Bev and Normaedern for the commiseration on the yarn. I am super frustrated and trying to keep myself cool about it. It is from Uruguay so think I have to count on the shop to deal with it. Cannot easily find the distributor online--got sent to a tourist website! So will add some length in other colors at the moment and have to wait to talk with the shop tomorrow afternoon as they are PST and I am EST. One good thing about the humidity today is I don't have the energy to be really enraged.

Shirley--it is so true. here on LP we have become more more personal and connected than on other forums. it really enriches us all and our knitting.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie you have done so much to help us all and I think if our group talked about it we could all pitch in.. I like the 2 week period. That would take us through a few months with the ones who have volunteered already... I would hope you can pop in often to keep up.. you know how fast our pages go at times 
Shirley I am glad you are comfortable here.. with all the thousands of members its wonderful that we have all found a nice little corner of KP to keep in touch, encourage, 
share and learn from 
Tamraque.. I wonder if those faded spots would at interest! You are already mixing it up a bit.. maybe it could be a blessing  I would be very disappointed also and I might contact them and let them know that their yarn showed up in that condition but you had not choice but to use it!! its that or wait or maybe even go with something you can pick up locally..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Right now, I have Aug 3rd on my schedule for when I host. I really can't go any later in Aug ...


If we adopt a two week structure then Sue's could overlap yours & then maybe you could take a turn in September. Just a thought.


> Julie, Thanks for taking up the reins, when DFL left and giving us a framework/structure to continue. ...


I will add my thanks, as well, Julie. We should be able to keep things alive but hope that you'll touch base. I know that you have things in the works.
I might have trouble making any contributions again for a while : I have 3 swim meets in three weeks so I might not get much time for me.
I only managed to knit 4 rows on my Hayfields stole yesterday. That is an all-time low. :-(
Not much hope for much more this evening, either.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's a link for a short row technique that our LYS put on FB. She says that it works really well.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/german-short-row-tutorial

Jane, 
Whatever works best for the Party.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> BTW, has anyone heard from Umozabeads?...


She had problems with her computer - not sure if that was taken care of. She wasn't able to connect onto KP very well with her other devices. She *has* been very busy & there is never a lack of drama or trials in her life. 
Her daughter had another scare but it turned out not to be serious. Then, there was a family event (a wedding maybe, can't recall at the moment) to which she couldn't travel, so she ended up taking care of a gaggle of grandkids.
So she has had her hands full. I will tell her that you were asking about her.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Give Umoza our regards and concern. We miss her.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Dear Norma, thank you for this wonderful introduction to Wales.  I know I mentioned my DD's visiting your famous mountain when they were there, so this just warms my heart to learn more about where they visited. And you live there! That makes it even more special. Thank you!

*Welcome to all who have dropped by for the first time! We are glad you are here.* :thumbup:

Thank you, Julie, for keeping us organised and moving rihjt along. We appreciate you and pray things go well for you and DH in the coming months.

Originally, I was scheduled for next week. Norma is off and running here. I can see this going two weeks easily. I will be happy to take a later time. My DD's are hoping (me, too) for some time together before school starts again. I would be happy to take a couple of weeks in September.

Please greet Umoza for me also. I have noticed that Jan has been very busy and not around lately also.

Thank you for the interesting downloads and links, everyone! Many of them are printed out and ready to put in my binders.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

I too am loving the info about Wales. Looking forward to learning more.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I am on my lace edging on my RM. Woohoo! Should finish it tomorrow and then on to blocking.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

If you want to move to September, that would probably work well, as I was scheduled for 28th July already.

I guess this is a busy time for everyone with vacations, summer activities etc. I have my dUghter's wedding on Friday then "free" until the end of August when we are going done to the beach with one of my DDs, her family and in-laws.

I have just finished a shawl that I hope to maybe wear at the wedding, depending on the weather. This is it on the blocking mats. It has lots of nupps!

Sue


TLL said:


> Dear Norma, thank you for this wonderful introduction to Wales.
> 
> Originally, I was scheduled for next week. Norma is off and running here. I can see this going two weeks easily. I will be happy to take a later time. My DD's are hoping (me, too) for some time together before school starts again. I would be happy to take a couple of weeks in September.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh Sue that is beautiful! wow I'd say there are lots of nupps.. and look how beautiful they are  

Thanks for the German Short Row sheet!! I have it printed off to go in my folder(s)


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue,
I love your shawl. What gorgeously shaped nupps.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A public apology to Sue (Britgirl) I had got in a muddle and I have two people lined up for the 27th/28th July, the other being Jacki- as Jacki has been MIA for all of July I have PM'd her otherwise we may have two starts in one weekend.
I am so sorry for my blunder Sue- it does come about because I need to concentrate on things domestic, which is a major part in my decision to draw back from involvement in the Lace Party- I am spending far too much time on the computer.
Hope the Wedding goes smoothly!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I have just finished a shawl that I hope to maybe wear at the wedding...


Looks lovely, Sue.
I haven't even started mine yet.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

It is lovely to see you, Shirley. I do agree with you about making friends here. I have been a member for a year now and if anyone had said I would make friends here I would have laughed. How wrong can you be :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, what a pity your Aunt doesn't remember the language but she is probably like me. I didn't use Welsh as a child and now I understand more than I can speak it. The children today are taught differently.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Here's a link for a short row technique that our LYS put on FB. She says that it works really well.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/german-short-row-tutorial
> 
> ...


I have that stored now. It does look interesting.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Give Umoza our regards and concern. We miss her.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

WandaT said:


> I too am loving the info about Wales. Looking forward to learning more.


Welcome, Wanda. We are all pleased to see you. I shall post some more after I come back from a doctor's appointment. Only a checkup :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> I am on my lace edging on my RM. Woohoo! Should finish it tomorrow and then on to blocking.


Well done! I am just behind you :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is lovely, Sue. Beautifully knitted. Is it Maia by Bunnymuff?
If it is I finished mine a few weeks ago but your is better knitted then mine. I thought it was tricky but I learned a LOT. I have signed up for her September MKAL


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DHobbit said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Pleased to see you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dydd LLun (Monday)
Today, I thought I would introduce you to the Welsh language. It is in a group of languages that includes Gaelic. However it is mostly related to Cornish and the language spoken in Brittany. There are similarities though. The Welsh word for English is saesneg and the Scots is sassenach. Both words mean Saxon. Welsh is spoken here by 75% of the population but in other parts of Wales a much lower proportion of people speak it. There is a difference between how it is spoken in North and South Wales. There is part of Patagonia that is Welsh speaking as settlers arrived from the Llyn peninsular in the 19th century. Other settlers went to Pennsylvania, Tennessee, Ohio and Idaho.
It is quite a difficult language for English speaker to learn. It has masculine and feminine as French does and it mutates. For instance we have two Iron Age hill forts locally. These were where the chiefs had their headquarters. One is Boduan and the other Madryn, each have Garn in front of them. Garn is cairn and so they are known as Garn Boduan and Garn Fadryn. The f is pronounced as a v.
Here are two links two people speaking Welsh. The first one is very funny!




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qU3lcFv74sw
Welsh is the oldest European language and has managed to absorb English very well. Shop and siop mean the same and sound the same as does shampoo and siampw. 
By the way Holy Communion is always known as y Cymun Bendigaid could this be translated as Holy Fun?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, it is. I was getting along with it fine until. I had to go home to England, but now I am finally working to finish off all the WIPs I had accumulated. I don't mind doing Nupps, but still have to master those 5 into 5 stitches. I have knit several of her designs now. I downloaded her July one, but not going to do it for a while, but definitely want to do the August one, or is
Itnthe September one, which is the square one.I don't know how she manages to design so quickly, especially as they are not easy ones.
Have you posted pics of yours? I don't remember seeing it, but I was gone for a while.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> That is lovely, Sue. Beautifully knitted. Is it Maia by Bunnymuff?
> If it is I finished mine a few weeks ago but your is better knitted then mine. I thought it was tricky but I learned a LOT. I have signed up for her September MKAL


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful pics. I think we visited Conway, but that was over 40 years ago. I know we enjoyed that holiday. Always remember Aberystwyth. One of these days maybe we will get back there. Now my trips home are always to visit my Mum, with maybe a few days visiting a friend in London. I am enjoying all your pics and info about Wales.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Dydd LLun (Monday)
> Today, I thought I would introduce you to the Welsh language. It is in a group of languages that includes Gaelic. However it is mostly related to Cornish and the language spoken in Brittany. There are similarities though. The Welsh word for English is saesneg and the Scots is sassenach. Both words mean Saxon. Welsh is spoken here by 75% of the population but in other parts of Wales a much lower proportion of people speak it. There is a difference between how it is spoken in North and South Wales. There is part of Patagonia that is Welsh speaking as settlers arrived from the Llyn peninsular in the 19th century. Other settlers went to Pennsylvania, Tennessee, Ohio and Idaho.
> It is quite a difficult language for English speaker to learn. It has masculine and feminine as French does and it mutates. For instance we have two Iron Age hill forts locally. These were where the chiefs had their headquarters. One is Boduan and the other Madryn, each have Garn in front of them. Garn is cairn and so they are known as Garn Boduan and Garn Fadryn. The f is pronounced as a v.
> Here are two links two people speaking Welsh. The first one is very funny!
> ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Enjoying the pictures and info. What fun. Makes me want to travel.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Yes, it is. I was getting along with it fine until. I had to go home to England, but now I am finally working to finish off all the WIPs I had accumulated. I don't mind doing Nupps, but still have to master those 5 into 5 stitches. I have knit several of her designs now. I downloaded her July one, but not going to do it for a while, but definitely want to do the August one, or is
> Itnthe September one, which is the square one.I don't know how she manages to design so quickly, especially as they are not easy ones.
> Have you posted pics of yours? I don't remember seeing it, but I was gone for a while.
> 
> Sue


I did post mine but I'll repost here. It was the 5 into five that got me too. Enjoy was too strong a word but I did gain a great deal. She is a clever designer. I will try to find some pictures of Aberystwyth. I haven't any on the computer as it it years since I've been. They had a lot of damage there during winter storms this year.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Love your shawl. That is such a delicate colour. Thanks, I would enjoy seeing more pics.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> I did post mine but I'll repost here. It was the 5 into five that got me too. Enjoy was too strong a word but I did gain a great deal. She is a clever designer. I will try to find some pictures of Aberystwyth. I haven't any on the computer as it it years since I've been. They had a lot of damage there during winter storms this year.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

That was fun watching those videos Norma. It always amazes me how people can speak languages that seem so different! Thanks for the lovely pictures as well. It is a beautiful country.
Both your shawl and Sue's are so well done. 
Sue, I hope you get to wear yours to the wedding. You must be very excited as it draws near!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Love your shawl. That is such a delicate colour. Thanks, I would enjoy seeing more pics.
> 
> Sue


I had real trouble photographing it and my blocking mats are green!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Goodness, just caught up. No electricity since 7 pm last nite. Storm whipped up and in seconds took out a line. So---

Ronie--think i came to the same conclusion as your suggestion with the yarn. hopefully i will bypass the faded part of the skein. as for the amount of yardage? without a gram scale i have no way to measure what i have. maybe will stop at a grocer with a butcher counter or a supermarket and see if they will digitally weigh it for me.

Sue--love your shawl. that sherberty color is a favorite of mine (see I like things other than purple) Fabulous work. I am sure you will look fabulous at the wedding in it.
Those nupps must have been a challenge to keep regular.

Jane--thanks for contacting Umozabeads. tell here we are concerned about her and miss her and hope all is well.

Normaedern--thanks for the video and language information. Welsh is really unique in our world today. i don't think i would have recognized hearing it w/o these videos. that young fellow was very good

Unfortunately I cannot enjoy the details of your mint? shawl on my computer. what i can see looks terrific.

The castle photos are impressive. I would like the Red Castle which is isolated, but the others are so huge and right in the middle of modern development. The contrast is startling, reminding you of a time gone by and roots of the country as you go about your daily business. Would love to be in their presence.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here are a couple of pics of my Maia shawl after blocking.
I am really happy with it.
Sue


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

Diolch i ti am ddolen y Ddraig - thanks for the link.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma,
Your shawl is wonderful. Love the color. Green has always been a favorite of mine. 

Just got a chance to listen to the videos. Love the sound of Welsh. The first one was funny.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I am on my lace edging on my RM. Woohoo! Should finish it tomorrow and then on to blocking.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great. Looking forward to seeing it.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh Sue, that is just gorgeous. It is so delicate and I really like the shape of the neckline (nipped yoke).


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Another lovely shawl Sue, I enjoy seeing your work. Was it top down or bottom up? Your points are great. If top down, what bind off did you use? Thanks.

Melanie


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry, that was supposed to be nupped yoke! I guess this is classed as a half circle shawl, with the four sections to it.



sisu said:


> Oh Sue, that is just gorgeous. It is so delicate and I really like the shape of the neckline (nipped yoke).


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It was top down. I used Jeny's Surprisingly Stretchy Bind off. I have been using that more often lately as it makes a nice stretchy bind off.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Another lovely shawl Sue, I enjoy seeing your work. Was it top down or bottom up? Your points are great. If top down, what bind off did you use? Thanks.
> 
> Melanie


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue that is wonderful. I do admire your work. I'll get there one day.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the pics Norma, makes me want to pull out the photo albums  We did wander through Conway and Caernarfon and several others, but not the Castle Coch. My DH's favorite was Harlech. My favorite was one whose name escapes me right now but there were only a few towers and a wall or two left standing. For some reason I just really liked it. Both of us preferred the ones that were not fully restored. I climbed every stair, walked every wall walk, and looked through each arrow loop. Thoroughly enjoyed poking around the castles.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> It was top down. I used Jeny's Surprisingly Stretchy Bind off. I have been using that more often lately as it makes a nice stretchy bind off.
> 
> Sue


Thanks. I need to try that with the next one so I can have nice points all across.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Beautiful photos.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Orla Porig said:


> Diolch i ti am ddolen y Ddraig - thanks for the link.


Croeso. Lle dach chi'n byw? Welcome. Where do you live?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for the pics Norma, makes me want to pull out the photo albums  We did wander through Conway and Caernarfon and several others, but not the Castle Coch. My DH's favorite was Harlech. My favorite was one whose name escapes me right now but there were only a few towers and a wall or two left standing. For some reason I just really liked it. Both of us preferred the ones that were not fully restored. I climbed every stair, walked every wall walk, and looked through each arrow loop. Thoroughly enjoyed poking around the castles.


I like the ones that are ruins. That is why I love Cricieth Castle. It is so romantic!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> It was top down. I used Jeny's Surprisingly Stretchy Bind off. I have been using that more often lately as it makes a nice stretchy bind off.
> 
> Sue


I thought I would try that for RM. My points were not too good on mine. I used the russian bind off.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Orla Porig said:


> Diolch i ti am ddolen y Ddraig - thanks for the link.


Welcome Orla Porig,
So glad to have you. Are you and Norma close in Wales?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome Orla Porig and Njbetsy  Norma thank you for the beautiful pictures and the links.. I am in a hurry to get to work but I will enjoy them when I get back home! 

Sue and Norma those are beautiful!! I would imagine after all those nupps you became quite the expert  they are beautiful on both shawls..
I am wondering what the 5 in 5 stitch is?? and I love how she put inserts along the body of the shawl to get it to lay so nicely


----------



## umosman (Dec 6, 2013)

and I always add a little history before we start
Peace, Umosman


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

I've really enjoyed the info on Wales and the beautiful pics.

Both the Maia shawls are beautiful. Sue, you'll look so pretty at the wedding. Hope everything goes smoothly on the big day.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Welcome Orla Porig and Njbetsy  Norma thank you for the beautiful pictures and the links.. I am in a hurry to get to work but I will enjoy them when I get back home!
> 
> Sue and Norma those are beautiful!! I would imagine after all those nupps you became quite the expert  they are beautiful on both shawls..
> I am wondering what the 5 in 5 stitch is?? and I love how she put inserts along the body of the shawl to get it to lay so nicely


Knit five stitches together and make five sts from the single stitch. She didn't explain it like that but I think I've got it right! Perhaps Sue can tell you more precisely
I used a lot of lifelines!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

njbetsy said:


> Beautiful photos.


Thank you. I have enjoyed my research.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

umosman said:


> and I always add a little history before we start
> Peace, Umosman


I always loved history :thumbup: I hope you have a peaceful time today.


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

The picture of the beach where you walk the dog just called out to me my soul aches to be there. I am not welsh but of Irish and Scottish descent. My understanding is that the ancient Iris were Druids also. Just love you story and pictures. :-8


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

What a lovely tour to start our day! Thank you, Norma!

Both your shawl and Sue's are beautiful! I appreciate how they were constructed. So elegant. Enjoy!

Sue, I pray for smooth sailing for the rest of the wedding plans and your weekend.  

I will take the two week session for Lace Party starting September 7 - 21st. 

Welcome to more new friends! We are glad you are here.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I did post mine but I'll repost here. ..


Looks lovely. Pretty colourway.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here are a couple of pics of my Maia shawl after blocking...


Superb! Such a delicate looking colour - great work all around - as usual.


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

Yng Ngwynedd.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

I have a close friend who lives in Wrexham.
I've been there several times and have visited much of North Wales.

I miss it.
So completely different from Florida.

Many of the castles and fortifications which seem so large on film or in pictures really aren't!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I didn't get a single stitch knit yesterday. Got the shakes now!
I finally managed to get some pictures of my Meristem.
I had a little visitor while taking #1 pic. You might be able to see him if you zoom in.
(Now it's back to preparing for this weekend's meet but after supper, come hell or high water, I'm getting in some quality time with my yarn!)


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Jane,
It's beautiful!!! I love the beads and the color is wonderful.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Jane, your shawl is wonderful! Very nice placement of your beads. :thumbup: Happy Knitting today! 

Tamarque, I hope you get your yarn to work for you. How frustrating.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Jane,
> It's beautiful!!! I love the beads and the color is wonderful.


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Jane, your shawl is wonderful! Very nice placement of your beads. ...


Thank you - bead placement was all in the design.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/meristem


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Very pretty Jane, I like the colors.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--as per shared ideas with Ronie, I took my yarn to the supermarket and had them weigh it. Surprisingly it was over te 3.5 oz on the website. So it got wound up a bit ago. There is a whole section of yarn that was not plied well and instead of the 3 color ply it is bright red and will have to be cut out I think. The shop needs to be called today to inform them of the problem. I am sure they were not aware of it. And to add to the frustration, the first skein ran out just before the border and I have been debating about using one of the contrast yarns instead of the multi-color one. So for 2-4 rows there has been all this frustration. But moving forward, it feels good to see the end. Did a swatch of the border to see what it would look like in a solid color and may do that with the multi-color just on the edge to keep the color balanced throughout.

Jane--your meristem is amazing.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Very pretty Jane, I like the colors.


Thank you  I love the colourway, too - wish had more.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I didn't get a single stitch knit yesterday. Got the shakes now!
> I finally managed to get some pictures of my Meristem.
> I had a little visitor while taking #1 pic. You might be able to see him if you zoom in.
> (Now it's back to preparing for this weekend's meet but after supper, come hell or high water, I'm getting in some quality time with my yarn!)


So pretty! The beading is so perfect. I can't see the visitor- need a hint!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> So pretty! The beading is so perfect.


Thank you. I really enjoy using beads; it adds a little more to your creative outlet.


> I can't see the visitor- need a hint!


It is about in the middle & just above the shawl - I can pick it out on the iPad easier than on the desktop computer screen - but then I know where to look.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> It is about in the middle & just above the shawl - I can pick it out on the iPad easier than on the desktop computer screen - but then I know where to look.


What a nice visitor you had. 

I am glad you are getting your yarn and RM sorted out, tamarque. It will be fun to see your end result. :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, that is beautiful. I love the colour, the beading and those points.Now I wish I had started mine, but it is going to be a while as 8 would like to finish another WIP first. What is the yarn.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I didn't get a single stitch knit yesterday. Got the shakes now!
> I finally managed to get some pictures of my Meristem.
> I had a little visitor while taking #1 pic. You might be able to see him if you zoom in.
> (Now it's back to preparing for this weekend's meet but after supper, come hell or high water, I'm getting in some quality time with my yarn!)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane that is beautiful!!! I'm sorry you got the shakes.. I hope its better now.. I'm glad you showed us your visitor.. for a moment there I thought your shakes were caused by some wild animal in your back yard LOL
I love the pattern and the edging!! wow so pretty... I bet it took a long time to finish up... I am down to probably 4 or 6 rows to go on my RM.. its only 191 stitches with beads every 10 stitches and its taking me a very long time! probably 20minutes a row... Yours looks like you ended with a whole lot more than that!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Jane, that is beautiful. I love the colour, the beading and those points.


Thank you - I love that colourway - so glad that I used it for this because I think the pattern, yarn & beads worked really well together. I am always hesitant in choosing them - one of the reasons I avoid a project with mixed colours: I am afraid to trust my judgement & end up with something ugly.


> Now I wish I had started mine,


Like me when I look at your Maia but I know that I made the right decision to wait. I had planned on doing it in a natural - Lily of the Valley & all - but yours made me think of my latest Posh purchase. I might change my mind.


> What is the yarn.


Posh Yarn Miranda Sock - 70% Alpaca, 20% Silk, 10% Cashmere - It was soooo nice to work with.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> If you want to move to September, that would probably work well, as I was scheduled for 28th July already.
> 
> I guess this is a busy time for everyone with vacations, summer activities etc. I have my dUghter's wedding on Friday then "free" until the end of August when we are going done to the beach with one of my DDs, her family and in-laws.
> 
> I have just finished a shawl that I hope to maybe wear at the wedding, depending on the weather. This is it on the blocking mats. It has lots of nupps!Sue


Omigod, Sue... That is spectacular!! You rocked it, nupps and all!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I didn't get a single stitch knit yesterday. Got the shakes now!
> I finally managed to get some pictures of my Meristem.
> I had a little visitor while taking #1 pic. You might be able to see him if you zoom in.
> (Now it's back to preparing for this weekend's meet but after supper, come hell or high water, I'm getting in some quality time with my yarn!)


I love it jane! The beads really add a nice feeling to it, and I think they give it a special drape!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> I love it jane! The beads really add a nice feeling to it, and I think they give it a special drape!


Thank you.  
Oh, yes, it drapes beautifully. I might even wear this one myself.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane that is beautiful!!!


Thank you 


> I'm sorry you got the shakes.. I hope its better now... for a moment there I thought your shakes were caused by some wild animal in your back yard LOL


No, just the DTs - yarn withdrawal.


> I bet it took a long time to finish up...


Even though it was the small size, the stitch count climbed from 337 to 817 over the last 11 rows. Took about 3 hours to do the bind off.


> I am down to probably 4 or 6 rows to go on my RM.. its only 191 stitches with beads every 10 stitches and its taking me a very long time!


I have done a small amount on mine - haven't had time in two days though. Perhaps a little bit this evening. I am nowhere near the end, though. Maybe tomorrow I'll manage to get another picture. I have a pile of things to take care of for swimming but I am ignoring it - can't really afford to because it is so time sensitive.


> probably 20minutes a row...


Way more than 20 minutes a row!
I am figuring that I will eventually do a Meristem in the large size. Hmm - that would be 1377 on the last row. Might rethink that. ;-)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Beth72 said:


> The picture of the beach where you walk the dog just called out to me my soul aches to be there. I am not welsh but of Irish and Scottish descent. My understanding is that the ancient Iris were Druids also. Just love you story and pictures. :-8


The beach is very special. We Celts must stick together! Welcome to the Lace Party.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

brain56 said:


> I have a close friend who lives in Wrexham.
> I've been there several times and have visited much of North Wales.
> 
> I miss it.
> ...


That is so true. You are very welcome here. I can imagine that ir is different from Florida.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane that is lovely, I do love the colour. What yarn is it? The yarm makes the design.
The butterfly is so pretty. Ido like your other yarn, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane that is lovely,


Thank you 


> I do love the colour. What yarn is it? The yarm makes the design.


When I got the yarn I fell in love with it right away. I cast on another project with it but it didn't work at all. Then I was worried that it wasn't going to look nice in anything. So I agree totally: the yarn & design need to match.
The yarn is Miranda Sock Yarn by Posh Yarns -70% Alpaca, 20% Silk, 10% Cashmere


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

I absolutely LOVE everyone's shawls. Are they all from the same designer? Maybe I should do the Meristem with the yarn that I started working DFL's Lavender Fields with. That might work. 

Norma, I'm loving your castle pictures and the samples of Welsh talk. 

This Thursday and Friday I have off from work so I hope to finally work on the RM whe sipping a gin and tonic at the shore.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I absolutely LOVE everyone's shawls. Are they all from the same designer? Maybe I should do the Meristem with the yarn that I started working DFL's Lavender Fields with. That might work.
> 
> Meristem is by Susanna IC and my Maia is by bunnymuff.
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I can see everyone itching to get into the next project. So many beautiful lace shawls. Would also think twice about a project with 1300 st on the needle. Am feeling weighted down with my 400 +/- on this RM. But what's a girl to do when you have so much eye candy and such exquisite yarn. That yarn Jane really sounds POSH.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...what's a girl to do when you have so much eye candy and such exquisite yarn.


Knit faster? ;-)


> That yarn Jane really sounds POSH.


Oh, it is in more ways than one.


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

The Meristem is just beautiful. I think the butterfly thought so, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

wwrightson said:


> The Meristem is just beautiful. I think the butterfly thought so, too.


Thank you


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Love your pictures and dragon, thank you for sharing!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I pulled out my photo album from my trip to Wales. Pembroke Castle was our first stop. We visited eleven castles in Wales on our castle tour of Wales and England. Total of 30 castles visited. My DH had a coffee table book that we thumbed through to pick out which ones to see. The list was sadly narrowed by driving time and vacation days. We had a really great trip. The only word I remember was millter as there was road construction everywhere and that was on the signs letting you know how many miles (millters) of it there was, lol. 

I thought I would share a couple of the Welsh castles we visited. I don't have any pictures but we did stay one night in a bastle house (fortified house) way out in the country. We had to drive over a few cattle traps which my DH had never seen and was reluctant to drive across (thought they might break). I don't think he had ever been that close to free roaming cattle before either.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie that is amazing... your so lucky to have taken such a great trip!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

What fun! More pictures! Thanks for sharing, Melanie. 

I just need to do the bind of on my RM. I didn't have time to sit in front of the computer to learn the bind off tonight. It got too late. I will get it done tomorrow. 

Then I have a wash cloth to get done. The one we did about 6 weeks ago. I have one done for my Aunt and want to get one done for my uncle and give to them with a bar each of lovely smelling homemade soap. Then I have a baby shrug to get done and a pair of fingerless mitts. Then I will have all done that I promised to others and can get back to my LF. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello, All! I am furiously trying to catch up on all the reading. Sorry to not do justice to all the fabulous postings that you are all making. Several displays of beautiful shawls, and the RM so many of you have made a KAL of. The parade of RM pics will be totally awesome. I did not get to do justice to the color and texture conversations either. 

What a great start Norma! Your pics are showing a wonderful trip that you and your DH had in Norma's area, Melanie It looks like it was wonderful. Those of us in America have such a short history compared to you dwellers in the European countries.

I have been swamped with personal life situations. DH's father's accident has been a challenge. A week in hosp, released for convalescence in a nursing home, barely there and back to hosp for pneumonia, back to nursing home for a few days only to return to hosp yet again for relapse with pneumonia. During this time, one of our neighbors passed away from a heart attack (only 2 years older than me - so that makes him quite young). Our DIL's mother passed away within the week - rather sudden and painful for DIL. You may have heard about our third passing within the last 2 weeks, Toni - a young friend from our church family was bicycling with her two young daughters and was struck by a pickup (driver was distracted. What a horrible situation for ALL involved. I think that media coverage for this was fairly wide spread. ------- So for over three weeks I have not picked up a knitting needle.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, my, Jan,
So sorry to hear of your troubles. You and yours are in my prayers. Hugs!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> ...I have been swamped with personal life situations...


Oh, you have - must feel overwhelming. I hope things settle down & life becomes simpler.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for your well wishes. It has been overwhelming. That is one reason I held off on posting - I don't like sounding like a soap opera. But it funny how things happen in clusters.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> When I got the yarn I fell in love with it right away. I cast on another project with it but it didn't work at all. Then I was worried that it wasn't going to look nice in anything. So I agree totally: the yarn & design need to match.
> The yarn is Miranda Sock Yarn by Posh Yarns -70% Alpaca, 20% Silk, 10% Cashmere


I have found their website and...they are based in West Wales. I shall be there at their next update. 
http://poshyarn.co.uk/shop


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> I pulled out my photo album from my trip to Wales. Pembroke Castle was our first stop. We visited eleven castles in Wales on our castle tour of Wales and England. Total of 30 castles visited. My DH had a coffee table book that we thumbed through to pick out which ones to see. The list was sadly narrowed by driving time and vacation days. We had a really great trip. The only word I remember was millter as there was road construction everywhere and that was on the signs letting you know how many miles (millters) of it there was, lol.
> 
> I thought I would share a couple of the Welsh castles we visited. I don't have any pictures but we did stay one night in a bastle house (fortified house) way out in the country. We had to drive over a few cattle traps which my DH had never seen and was reluctant to drive across (thought they might break). I don't think he had ever been that close to free roaming cattle before either.


Love photos and I am glad you had a lovely trip. I bet the cattle grids were strange, if you hadn't seen them before!
The only one of the castles I haven't been to is Caerphilly.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Revan said:


> Love your pictures and dragon, thank you for sharing!


Welcome from Wales. I am glad you are enjoying the quick trip around my country.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jan, I am so sorry for all the sadness around. You and everyone is in my prayers.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dydd Mawrth
Here is a Welsh National costume

www.peoplescollectionwales.co.uk
More here. http://www.pinterest.com/crystalharmonyu/pins/
The one with the lady wearing a lace shawl looks like the sort of lace knitting I was taught as a teenager by my mother.
I can remember as a child coming to North Wales on holiday and seeing ladies going to church on Sunday all dressed up. Nowadays it is worn on St Davids day and then mostly by little girls in South Wales. Here is a photo of DS one Dydd Gwyl Dewi Sant. That was in the 70s and he is top row, first on the left.
This was in the south. The boys wore a leek made out of felt which was a national symbol. Today mostly the daffodil is used as I think that the historians have decided that warriors used wild garlic in battle because of the smell to put fear into the enemy not leeks.
St David died around 588 and was the founder of a monastery that bears his name.
http://www.stdavidscathedral.org.uk/ 
This is one for my favourite places.
The schools put on concerts and we have special dinners. The menu always includes lamb and there was an outcry a few years ago when the Welsh Government tried to take lamb off the school meal menu that day because it was so expensive! We always sing the National Anthem 



I love castles but for me monasteries are my absolute favourite. These three are my all time top ones.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ah, Norma, thank you so for this virtual trip. I am enjoying the pictures and the guide's commentary.  You have put a lot of work into this. 

The first link to the lady with the shawl. Keep clicking on it and you will eventually get to the postcard for sale on ebay. There you can zoom in and get a close look at the shawl she is wearing. And you will note that she is standing there with knitting in her hands. 

Now, about that link to Posh yarn. Ummm, umm, umm! Wow! The colors are wonderful, but I would buy the yarn just for the names. A romantic must name them-And Yet the Evening Listens, We Were Born and Raised in a Summer Haze, The Heart Wants What the Heart Wants, Let Me Linger One More Kiss, Can't Be Held Responsible and If I Were a Cat I'd Lash My Tail. And many more.

Wow, I have had a wonderful start to my day. Thanks, Norma.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, you are clever. I had not discovered that. I shall have a look now!!
PS I have had a look and it isn't a knitted shawl but woven. I have bought the card as it was my favourite. I loved the bare feet.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I hadn't even noticed the bare feet.  Somehow it fits.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

This was just a real quick look this a.m.

First--Jan, so very sorry for all this heartache and stress in your life. Just know you have a lot of caring support here on KP and wish you some peace and calm in your life as you go thru this challenging period. 

Second, Norma, great photos. So wonderful to share. There is something so much more personal getting these from someone we know than just looking at a picture book. Question: is there a story about those traditional Welsh high hats? They are so unusual.

Finally began my border on the RM. Wish I could stay home and knit for several hours and finish it.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Norma - I laughed so hard when we got to the first cattle trap. Having grown up with livestock it was nothing new to me but my DH had never heard of them and could not see why they didn't just put in a gate, lol. By the fourth or fifth one he realized why gates are not convenient because we did not have to stop to open / close them. He did love the Welsh countryside, which reminds me of my childhood home (New Hampshire, USA). Wales is on his short list for a retirement locale.

Jan - things do seem to come in clusters. Hope you are done with bad happenings. (((hugs))) from Florida.

I hope to block the baby blanket tonight - so much to do that it keeps getting put aside. I started working on my Uhura shawlette again but discovered an error (skipped a few stitches) and had to tink back. I am on row 104 with only 20 rows left plus the bind off but as there are over 370 stitches right now and it grows every even row it takes a while to get a row done. Plus I am adding beads so that slows me down even more. I do think I will like this one once it is done however.

happy knitting,

Melanie


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone!!

Jan I'm so sorry for your losses!! just doesn't seem right for so much heartache to happen to one family.. I hope your coping ok and that you can be a comfort for your DIL.. when my mom passed I really needed my MIL but she couldn't be bothered.. just added more pain to my situation.. she mentioned it some years back but by then I took her token of generosity but with a grain of salt.. that is just how she was .. 
I hope you have a better relationship with your DIL.. We have a great one with my son's GF... as far as we are concerned he had better marry her!!! LOL

Norma great posts!! I am really enjoying all you are sharing about your country!.. All the talk about the Cattle Guards got me laughing.. there was a joke awhile ago where President Clinton heard about all the cattle guards in the west and he said well just how many are they anyway?? and some one gave him a number and he was outraged.. he said its time to fire them all and let the ranchers guard their own cattle...LOL I have since heard this about President Obama so I think its a made up joke that gets passed around ever decade or so... Of course at the time we all heard it no one knew it was a joke we just thought we had a idiot in the White House...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tamarque, I didn't know much about the hats although i did know they were around in Victorian times. A family story saya that my geat, grandmother was photographed in hers but I have never seen it. My father said he'd seen it but must be long gone.
I did look it up here
http://pilgrim.ceredigion.gov.uk/index.cfm?articleid=10006
I hope that is of help.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie and Melanie, a very good laugh. I have been over many!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning! What a wonderful tour we are going on. Thank you so much, Norma! You live in such a beautiful country with so much heritage. 

Jan, I am so sorry for all you are going through. Yes, we did hear about the young mother bicycling with her daughters. How traumatic. I did wonder if you knew or knew of her. You are all in my prayers for comfort and healing.

My RM is soaking and going to get stretched today. Yeah! Yesterday at JoAnne's, there was some clearance sock yarn that I though would make a good addition to the color project, then I grabbed another matching patterned yarn and my brain ran off with ideas for designing another RM.  I really do need to get some other projects finished around here.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Mine will be soaking in a few minutes too Toni!!! isn't it funny several of us are finishing it up at the same time.. yet we all knit at different speeds.  I am now wondering how the heck do I block it!! 

How did those who have finished this block yours to get a nice edge??? I think I have 2 thin wires.. I could attempt to use those and let the third side be pulled so my edge looks nice.. I guess I'll figure it out when the time comes.. LOL


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tamarque, I didn't know much about the hats although i did know they were around in Victorian times. A family story saya that my geat, grandmother was photographed in hers but I have never seen it. My father said he'd seen it but must be long gone.
> I did look it up here
> http://pilgrim.ceredigion.gov.uk/index.cfm?articleid=10006
> I hope that is of help.


That was interesting to read. The hats are like those of the English Pilgrims that settled Plymouth colony in Massachusetts in the US. So it suggests a relationship betw the Welsh culture and this particular sect of people. Altho the article did note that many of the hats were made in England so they may also have been sold there. And it was not particularly a man's hat as many women wore it. Too bad there is not any other history. It is such an unusual shape.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I am now wondering how the heck do I block it!!
> 
> How did those who have finished this block yours to get a nice edge??? I think I have 2 thin wires.. I could attempt to use those and let the third side be pulled so my edge looks nice.. I guess I'll figure it out when the time comes.. LOL


I have been wondering the same thing. I think I am going to start with the straight side and go from there. I'm not sure how else to do it.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Norma, you are an absolutely marvelous tour guide!! The depth of the history on your part of the world is very interesting. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Norma, you are an absolutely marvelous tour guide!! The depth of the history on your part of the world is very interesting. Thank you so much for sharing.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you all for your thanks!! I am just binding off RM. I have learnt Jeny's stretchiest bind off. I hope I have got the title right.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you all for your thanks!! I am just binding off RM. I have learnt Jeny's stretchiest bind off. I hope I have got the title right.


Right there with you, Norma. Hope to get it blocked . . .probably tomorrow.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Dydd Mawrth
> Here is a Welsh National costume
> 
> www.peoplescollectionwales.co.uk
> ...


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> Jan, I am so sorry for all you are going through. Yes, we did hear about the young mother bicycling with her daughters. How traumatic. I did wonder if you knew or knew of her. You are all in my prayers for comfort and healing.


As a regular road cyclist (just did the Frank Stark Ride two days ago - 62 miles) I am always disturbed when hearing about cyclists getting run over by cars. I have had so many instances where I have smacked my hand against a car drifting into the bike lane (to get the driver's attention) or have had to brake and swerve to avoid being hit by a turning car that I have lost track. I am fortunate that I have not had any serious incidents but have ridden with many who have not been so lucky. My heart goes out to you and your friend's family Jan, for this and your other losses.

Melanie


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Rm is bound off!! Woohoo!! Blocking tonight.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Rm is bound off!! Woohoo!! Blocking tonight.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Great for all you RM blockers. Not too far behind you. Am doing the lace edge and have about 6 or 7 rows to go (460 st/row just to give a sense of this). Sounds like mine might be the last of those of us who started about the same time.

Ronie, I would use the blocking wires, too and shape them into the shawl shape. Am wondering where to do the blocking given my dining room table is buried and hard to even get to.

Such fun Norma on your Welsh tour. I like that you are interspersing info daily into our knitting and life chatter.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Great for all you RM blockers. Not too far behind you. Am doing the lace edge and have about 6 or 7 rows to go (460 st/row just to give a sense of this). Sounds like mine might be the last of those of us who started about the same time.
> 
> Ronie, I would use the blocking wires, too and shape them into the shawl shape. Am wondering where to do the blocking given my dining room table is buried and hard to even get to.
> 
> Such fun Norma on your Welsh tour. I like that you are interspersing info daily into our knitting and life chatter.


I'm also on the last few rows... And it's a race to see if I run out of yarn before I can bind this stinker off! Tomorrow should yield the decision... Then the blocking challenge, which if don't even want to think about now!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

vermontmary said:


> I'm also on the last few rows... And it's a race to see if I run out of yarn before I can bind this stinker off! Tomorrow should yield the decision... Then the blocking challenge, which if don't even want to think about now!!


Finished mine tonight and with a tiny amount of yarn left. Hopefully I will block tomorrow.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I think mine is going to be huge. I have 181 stitches on size 11 needles.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I think mine is going to be huge. I have 181 stitches on size 11 needles.


Wow! I have 141 on nines (I think... Maybe 8s...) and it doesn't seem too big. Just kinda ugly...


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

ooh, all you lucky ladies with your RM's finishing up


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> Wow! I have 141 on nines (I think... Maybe 8s...) and it doesn't seem too big. Just kinda ugly...


Could not possibly be uglier than mine, lol. My yarn choice was very bad. I hope this yarn makes if not pretty at least interesting socks.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I went very bold with my color choices.. I am going to own them but if for nothing else but sitting outside in the evenings 
Mine is soaking too.. I want to rush the process and start blocking it so bad but I will wait.. I had so much to do before work this morning I didn't get is in the bowl  so its been about 30 minutes and I have some chores to do .. then I'll block it 
I guess we will figure this blocking out  right now its a bit odd shaped...LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I have been wondering the same thing. I think I am going to start with the straight side and go from there. I'm not sure how else to do it.


I'm thinking your right... I am going to put all my mats together to make a nice large space and then take away what I won't need.. then I agree Tamaraque I'm not sure where I'll leave it to dry..maybe in the spare room with the windows opened..


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Could not possibly be uglier than mine, lol. My yarn choice was very bad. I hope this yarn makes if not pretty at least interesting socks.


Well, when they're both done, we could have an "ugly-off"!!! 
I'm not sure I'll bother to frog mine... It has a lot of acrylic, so I won't see the really finished product without "killing" it... Tomorrow will tell!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I started from the KFB side because my first rows were much tighter than the later ones when I realized that I should make them looser. I figured I would stretch those tighter ones first and let them determine the shape. I didn't want it to pucker and have to re-pin it.

Sue



TLL said:


> I have been wondering the same thing. I think I am going to start with the straight side and go from there. I'm not sure how else to do it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Sue that helps a lot.. I was tighter to begin with also...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

This is how mine ended up on the mats. I did start from the straight side with a wire, (actually stainless steel welding rod!) and then pins the rest of the way around. It is 32" deep on that straight edge. I pulled the daylights out of it. Most of the beads are still hiding in the lace edge anyway. Oh well. The color changes show up best in the shadowed part. There is a ceiling fan in this extra room. I want to take it up sooooo badly!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Well it will be at least a week before my RM is done. Thanks to all you wonderful enablers I have 4 other projects in the works. And last week I was only able to get a few rows of each of them done. I don't function well on less than 6 hours of sleep and besides that, when I stay up too late knitting I start making silly mistakes as my body is trying to nod off.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Well it will be at least a week before my RM is done. Thanks to all you wonderful enablers I have 4 other projects in the works. And last week I was only able to get a few rows of each of them done. I don't function well on less than 6 hours of sleep and besides that, when I stay up too late knitting I start making silly mistakes as my body is trying to nod off.


Hang in there, Chris. One step at a time. :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow Toni I am going to spend more time with mine tonight or in the morning.. I tried for a crescent shape.. I like how you really opened up your stitches.. Your edge shows very well and so do your beads  Great Job!!! Mine is not near as open and I couldn't for the life of me get my points done right!!! I am so glad you showed yours before I started to steam mine


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--I am impressed. Love the color; it lets the stitches show very well. How many stitches did you have on your needle when finished?

Welding wires are great--have a set of them too.

Question: What is the long soaking about? I never do that--just gently wash, squeeze, wrap in a towel, and then block.

"ugly" projects--show us anyway and let us be the judge --i am sure we will make you feel better.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks really good and nice and big. You did a good job with the beads.

Sue


TLL said:


> This is how mine ended up on the mats. I did start from the straight side with a wire, (actually stainless steel welding rod!) and then pins the rest of the way around. It is 32" deep on that straight edge. I pulled the daylights out of it. Most of the beads are still hiding in the lace edge anyway. Oh well. The color changes show up best in the shadowed part. There is a ceiling fan in this extra room. I want to take it up sooooo badly!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Toni,
I am getting ready to block mine and you have given me ideas about how to do it. Thanks.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Are the wires flexible?
> 
> Welding wires are great--have a set of them too.
> 
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> This is how mine ended up on the mats.


Oh, Wow!! This is stunning! I can't wait to see it draped.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...they are based in West Wales.


Funny coincidence.


> I shall be there at their next update.


Okay - gotta warn you: if you decide that you want to buy something, you have to be really quick on the draw.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, all. It was 291 stitches on size 11 29" circular needles. I had no idea how big it would be as the 29" was too short to figure it out and I didn't take the time to use a second wire. The yarn says it is #4. I guess I would call that worsted, even though it wasn't really multi-stranded. It was a heavier yarn though. I am glad you like it. Thank you. 

I just found out a good friend of mine, who recently had both breasts removed and has gone through the drill, has a spot on a lung. I believe she will get this one and all of the prayers I can send with it. She is a wonderful lady.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--I find the wires somewhat flexible. You can pull something into a curve, but not a sharp one.

Toni--what a wonderful gesture to give this RM to a kind friend who needs to be wrapped in love and kindness. I know she will love it.

I can see your RM going so fast on worsted wt and #11 needles. Phew! Now I dont have to be jealous.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, I figured out why mine is so big. I did too many drop stitches and eyelets and not enough garter. I love the way it looks, but I can only get about 2/3 on the blocking board. I spent most of my time making it smaller.  Once that dries, I will block the rest.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ... I did too many drop stitches and eyelets and not enough garter. ...


It will just make it unique.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, I figured out why mine is so big. I did too many drop stitches and eyelets and not enough garter. I love the way it looks, but I can only get about 2/3 on the blocking board. I spent most of my time making it smaller.  Once that dries, I will block the rest.


Yours looks like it will be nice and long to wrap up in. It is a beautiful color combination, also. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Question: What is the long soaking about? I never do that--just gently wash, squeeze, wrap in a towel, and then block.


I am not quite sure who said it, but they let acrylic really soak and leave it on the mats a long time to make sure it dries and will then hold its shape. I let my RM soak over night, then blocked it this morning after a good rinse and towel dry.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Toni,
I don't think I commented on your RM. I love the color. Gorgeous.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

TLL said:


> I am not quite sure who said it, but they let acrylic really soak and leave it on the mats a long time to make sure it dries and will then hold its shape. I let my RM soak over night, then blocked it this morning after a good rinse and towel dry.


Toni, your yarn is gorgeous. I thought it was silk. On my screen it looks really shiny and almost ribbon like.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, I figured out why mine is so big. I did too many drop stitches and eyelets and not enough garter. I love the way it looks, but I can only get about 2/3 on the blocking board. I spent most of my time making it smaller.  Once that dries, I will block the rest.


Bev, I really like that Earl Gray colorway. Looking good


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, Bev and Chris! It is off the mats and will get photographed tomorrow in the daylight!  Have a good night.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Toni and Bev, your RMs are lovely! The Earl Grey color way is so light and summery, and the blue you chose, Toni, is beautiful and calming... Your friend will be soothed by it, I'm sure! I can't believe it's worsted... It looks so airy! I look forward to pictures of both of them off the wires.
With luck, mine will be off the needles this evening... (If I don't run out of yarn!!)But how to block it? I don't have my mats, pins, or wires here!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni and Bev, Your RMs are quite different to mine But I think I like them better. I have a busy couple of days so my Welsh tour will have some rest days. I will block RM later. Great work, ladies.
Jane I shall be there at 7pm BST on Sunday, drooling at the yarn.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Toni and Bev, Your RMs are quite different to mine But I think I like them better. I have a busy couple of days so my Welsh tour will have a some rest days. I will block RM later. Great work, ladies.
> Jane I shall be there at 7pm BST on Sunday, drooling at the yarn.


Norma, the store is open that late on a Sunday? Wow. Most yarn stores around here are closed on Sundays. 
I did put a few rows on the RM last night and am up to about 105 stitches.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tony, your RM looks beautiful on the blocks. I am sure it will be so appreciated and comforting to your friend.
Bev, I love the openness of your drop stitches and eyelets. And the color is so soft looking. 
I am on row 7 of the border on mine and somehow the stitch count is not happening correctly. I will probably have to tink back and catch where I went wrong. I am also traveling, and I did bring mats to block, but forgot pins! Hmmmm.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Norma, the store is open that late on a Sunday? Wow. Most yarn stores around here are closed on Sundays.
> I did put a few rows on the RM last night and am up to about 105 stitches.


Yes but I think they are online only. This is when the update happens. I can't wait :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Caryn,
I had the trouble too. I counted both ways and it just seemed to come up short or too long on one or two repeats each row. So frustrating. I just fudged. I figured no one could tell. And I can't tell now either.


----------



## PatBrown (Jan 17, 2013)

TLL said:


> I am not quite sure who said it, but they let acrylic really soak and leave it on the mats a long time to make sure it dries and will then hold its shape. I let my RM soak over night, then blocked it this morning after a good rinse and towel dry.


Hmmm - that's interesting. Acrylic doesn't absorb water. I've found that acrylic only holds its shape after it's 'killed'. It always amazes me to watch it relax under the steam from my iron (I never touch the iron to the acrylic, I just hold it a couple inches above).

I'm open to new ways of doing things, though. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Toni - love that color. Your edging is great.

Bev - looking nice so far, can't wait to see the whole thing.

Chris - been there, done that. Then tinked the next day. 

Aargh, no time to get the baby blanket blocked. This upcoming road trip has way too much prep needed. All my time after work is taken up with making things or polishing things or turning wrenches on things. And I still have not started the packing. Sigh. Oh well, maybe I can knit while not driving, unless someone has figured out a way to knit and drive  But on the happy side my bell pepper seeds are sprouting like crazy.

Have a great day / night,

Melanie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Toni and Bev, Your RMs are quite different to mine But I think I like them better.


The grass is always greener...  They are all lovely - & none the same - or even close.


> I have a busy couple of days so my Welsh tour will have some rest days.


I have been enjoying the you - haven't had much time to chime in.


> Jane I shall be there at 7pm BST on Sunday, drooling at the yarn.


Be sure to put in your account info before the opening time. 
She is just getting this week's offerings up there now - not all pics are up yet. I've already seen two beauties:
You SHALL Go To The Ball! & What's Bugging You?
I wasn't going o buy anything this week but that Audrey lace is discontinued & I would love to get some - 60% silk, 40% cashmere.
Two weeks ago she had the clearout sale on it - everything was gone within minutes. Price was lower then, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Norma, the store is open that late on a Sunday?


She only does online sales.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ... This is when the update happens. I can't wait :thumbup:


No - she's updating it now. When the store opens on Sunday, you have to be ready to buy. If you take the time to browse then, you probably won't get what you want.
It must take a while to get all of the graphics up - the descriptions are there but only the first 6-7 photos.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Be sure to put in your account info before the opening time.
> She is just getting this week's offerings up there now - not all pics are up yet. I've already seen two beauties:
> You SHALL Go To The Ball! & What's Bugging You?
> I wasn't going o buy anything this week but that Audrey lace is discontinued & I would love to get some - 60% silk, 40% cashmere.
> Two weeks ago she had the clearout sale on it - everything was gone within minutes. Price was lower then, too.


I shall go and have a browse and enter my account info. Thanks for the :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Just blocked RM


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Just blocked RM


Pretty!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Good to see the RM blocked out Normaedern. The shape of yours looks a lot like mine. Just finished my border and need to do all the weaving of ends of which there are quite a few. Then to block it. I am going to stretch it to the max as Toni did to hers. 

Will check back in with folks later today. It have finally stopped raining and need to haul my butt out of here and do some work for someone else.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I shall go and have a browse and enter my account info. Thanks for the :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Still not completely loaded. I am not sure how long in advance you can enter your info. It says to do it just before.
TIPS:
About 5-10 minutes before, put that info in.
Be ready to open (or refresh) the shop page right on time.
Enter the # of skeins that you want, then click on the button to confirm; when you get to the next page, immediately click on the button to secure & go back to the shop page - if you plan on ordering more. If you wait to secure, they can be gone when you check out.
I allow myself 3 (maybe 4) skeins when I order, to spread out the cost of S&H. I only buy one skein of an item because it is really more expensive than I would normally buy but this is my indulgence & a way to sample different kinds of quality fibres.

I can't regret buying the Miranda sock yarn for my Meristem.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I thought that I'd mention that SusannaIC has a special on this week: three ArtQualia patterns for the price of two with a special code.
Details here:
http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/susanna-ic/2964038/1-25
read post #2
(If you want to cheat, PM me.)


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Your RM shawls turned out beautiful, Toni & Bev!!!! It's fascinating how different they turn out. Great work. I can see where this shawl is challenging to block though. 

Sorry to hear the news of your friend, Toni:-( It usually is a more challenging battle when the cancer is metastasized rather than the initial one. So prayers and well wishes to her. May your RM give her the sense that you are surrounding her with prayers and support.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> ...May your RM give her the sense that you are surrounding her with prayers and support.


...which is very true since we all shared in creating everyone else's masterpiece.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Tony, your RM looks beautiful on the blocks. I am sure it will be so appreciated and comforting to your friend.
> Bev, I love the openness of your drop stitches and eyelets. And the color is so soft looking.
> I am on row 7 of the border on mine and somehow the stitch count is not happening correctly. I will probably have to tink back and catch where I went wrong. I am also traveling, and I did bring mats to block, but forgot pins! Hmmmm.


Sisu I just made sure I didn't drop a stitch and kept going... the count on mine kept getting messed up too... my yarn slipped under the stitch markers and no matter what I tried or did I was off count half the time LOL it is fine you can't see any mistakes so I don't know what happened but its all good now... I wouldn't tink back it is a shawl of our own design 

Toni I would of never guessed that was worsted weight yarn.. You really stretched it out .. amazing ... I have not heard that before and I did the Waves of Atlantic in part wool and part acrylic and it did not hold its shape! I had to block Springs dance more than once because of the same thing.. it wasn't until I steamed them did they hold their shape.. I would undo a few points and see how they hold up before undoing all of it.. you did an amazing job of blocking I hate the idea of you having to do that all over again.. 

Bev WOW that is going to be big! It took 4 blocking mats for mine and they are the 2' x 2' mats and it took up most of them.. I love your yarn too.. if fits perfectly for this pattern..


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Congrats, Norma!! I really like your RM also!! Hmmmm, same pattern? LOL. Blues are my favorite color family. All of you who participated in this venture have done yourselves proud, so wear yours with pride!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni I am so sorry to hear about your friend... I know she will appreciate your shawl and it will bring her great comfort.. poor thing she's been through so much already..  I'll be praying for her.. 

Norma that is like mine at least in blocking shape.. today I hope to put it up on a table to block it better... I like the way Toni blocked hers.. I don't think mine will block just like hers but I can do a smoother job of mine.. its not even and smooth as yours is.. great colors too.. I love how you had to find a place to block it.. very inventive... I have mine on the guest bed.. and I thought that my son was wanting to stay last night.. I would of had to put it under the bed...LOL


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Bev and Ronie. That is what I will do then. Fudging it sounds good to me 

Norma, I love your RM too! You also made it very lacy and your drop stitches are so nice and even! I like how you spaced your beading as well :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma,
Your RM looks great. I love how the blue colorway worked out and I can see you nupps.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Toni,
SO sorry to hear about your friend. She really has been through it all. I am sure she will love you RM. I just found this now. Sometimes I miss things. I saw everyone commenting and had to go back 3 pages to find it.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Another nice RM on the boards, nice work Norma.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Goodness Toni, I missed your comment on your friend. So sorry to hear about that. Like the others I agree she will be heartened by your gift. (((hugs))) from Florida.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Toni--I am impressed. Love the color; it lets the stitches show very well. How many stitches did you have on your needle when finished?
> 
> Welding wires are great--have a set of them too.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry tamaraque I meant to answer this earlier and got caught up in other things.. I soak mine for 2 reasons... 
One I used a cotton blend and its the same cotton I used on my Summers Glory set, I learned then that you should soak cotton yarns they will block better.. 
also with a acrylic piece I will either soak it or put it in the washer on a quick cycle.. I like doing things with my hands and its much less water to just give it a good soak in some warm water.. rinse it well and then lay it out to block it.. It also helps the fibers soften up and the stitches behave and look beautiful..  I hope that helps ..


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Just blocked RM


Look in' good!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok I reblocked my RM I didn't get the swirl or the tips  but I like it and its a bit straighter than it was... I had it pulled too tight in some areas and not tight enough.. I think this blocking part is just as different and interesting as the whole shawl..LOL I did 2 different rows of nupps with my beads  I am going to steam it now and fuss with some of my beads and stitches and then call it good .. I am not sure what I am going to do with my long ends.. I made them extra long so I could maybe put a edging on that side too.. I have to live with it for awhile before deciding


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Arrrgh... I'm just a few stitches away from finishing my bind- off, and the edge is curling like nobody's business! I'm not sure how I'm going to block it... I'll soak it for a while, but then.... I guess on the bed with a bunch of towels protecting the mattress... But I think I'll have to steam it.... Really really steam it to make it behave. There do seem to be disadvantages to being away from home!!!
After that, I need to find another car knitting project... Another couple of looooong drives ahead!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Ok I reblocked my RM...


Oh - wow so bright & cheery!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie, I love the color combinations and textures you chose!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Ronie, I love the color combinations and textures you chose!


Caryn,
You took the words right out of my mouth

Ronie,
I also love the ribbon in there and your nupps. Well done! Beautiful!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, all, for the well wishes and hugs for my friend. I dropped off her favorite farm fresh eggs this morning and found out there are more spots than I was told and she is on oxygen. My heart hurts. She is such a special lady.

YEAH!!! More RM's on the boards!!! They are beautiful!!! 

Way to go mixing colors, Ronie! That is very effective use of colors and stitches. 

It is amazing how they all turn out so differently with the same pattern. How fun!

Here are a couple of photos of my RM hanging on the bush this morning. I am wondering about the steaming of this acrylic. Since it has a nice shape now, can I lay it across my ironing board and steam it in sections that way? I would not want to have my friend have to deal with re-blocking this.

The yarn is Yarn Bee Diva Sequin Camelot from Hobby Lobby. It is 84% acrylic, 12% wool, and 4% sequin ( about 2 1/2 balls of 180 yds each), Aunt Lydia's Classic 10 Crochet Thread, 100% cotton, in Navy, and Bead Treasures Glass Beads size 6/0 Seed Bead Mix Sapphire (a LOT of a 4 oz. bag).


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, my,Toni, it looks so nice. The blues are just gorgeous. I too am excited about all the different effects that can be had with this shawl.

Jane and Norma,
It seems as if DD and I will be waiting for Posh yarn to go on sale also.  Amazing stuff there.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Norma and Toni, I love both of your RM's. 

That's too bad about your friend, Toni. Praying for a miracle.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Ok I reblocked my RM I didn't get the swirl or the tips  but I like it and its a bit straighter than it was... I had it pulled too tight in some areas and not tight enough.. I think this blocking part is just as different and interesting as the whole shawl..LOL I did 2 different rows of nupps with my beads  I am going to steam it now and fuss with some of my beads and stitches and then call it good .. I am not sure what I am going to do with my long ends.. I made them extra long so I could maybe put a edging on that side too.. I have to live with it for awhile before deciding


Ronie--that is totally amazing! I love the colors and the narrow stripes surrounding the open areas... And the colors really work! Fantastic!M


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

thank you every one.. I am steaming it now..  I do several light sessions, being careful to not kill my yarn.. wouldn't want those nupps to go flat!! LOL I also took pictures of my knitting basket.. I paid all of $3.00 for it! it is so handy and perfect for keeping my dogs out of my work!

Toni I am so sorry... this is almost as hard on those close to her. I pray you will all find peace in your hearts..


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> thank you every one.. I am steaming it now..  I do several light sessions, being careful to not kill my yarn.. wouldn't want those nupps to go flat!! LOL I also took pictures of my knitting basket.. I paid all of $3.00 for it! it is so handy and perfect for keeping my dogs out of my work!
> 
> Toni I am so sorry... this is almost as hard on those close to her. I pray you will all find peace in your hearts..


That's adorable, as well as practical!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni that looks really nice.. it has such a nice drape to it.. you could use your ironing board and iron to steam it.. you might want a tv tray or card table to hold it up so you don't get stretch marks.. but it will make it wash and wear and it will also finish it off nicely .. 

For everyone who doesn't have a hand held steamer I have seen them at the GoodWill before for very little money.. it is something to keep your eyes open for.. I paid a very pretty penny for mine. it is suppose to help clean but its so heavy I don't use it for that


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> That's adorable, as well as practical!!


thanks... we are in here at the same time  that's always fun !!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Still not completely loaded. I am not sure how long in advance you can enter your info. It says to do it just before.
> TIPS:
> About 5-10 minutes before, put that info in.
> Be ready to open (or refresh) the shop page right on time.
> ...


Thanks for that. I have had a browse and have a little list!
It did allow me to add my details. I do love yoyr choices especially What's bugging you.
I have taken on board how to order. 
:thumbup:


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> thanks... we are in here at the same time  that's always fun !!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Ronie. I had never heard of doing such a long soak so thanks for informing me. 

Ronie your RM is so joyful. Love it totally! Colors are great and the balance of the colors, striping, beads and nupps are perfect. I also like the way the bottom lace is so open from the large needles you used. They were #8--is that right?

I did buy some of that Euclan? for handknits and used it a couple of times. It was startling to me that it left the yarns so soft. That is the lanolin in it which had a very distinct effect. Still not sure how I feel about that for all garments/projects. I think the projects it was tried with all had wool in some form in them.

Well trying to block my RM now and not too happy. 
Toni, how did you handle the stretching. How did you control the curve of the shawl. I cannot seem to get the points stretched with such drama. Maybe I have the edge stretched out too much to allow the points to be pulled down.

Because of my working space I think mine will have to be done in 2 sections separately. Not sure how this will work out. Has anyone had to do this with a project?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jangmb said:


> Congrats, Norma!! I really like your RM also!! Hmmmm, same pattern? LOL. Blues are my favorite color family. All of you who participated in this venture have done yourselves proud, so wear yours with pride!!


 Oh, Yes same pattern. I didn't believe it either!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Toni that looks really nice.. it has such a nice drape to it.. you could use your ironing board and iron to steam it.. you might want a tv tray or card table to hold it up so you don't get stretch marks.. but it will make it wash and wear and it will also finish it off nicely ..
> 
> For everyone who doesn't have a hand held steamer I have seen them at the GoodWill before for very little money.. it is something to keep your eyes open for.. I paid a very pretty penny for mine. it is suppose to help clean but its so heavy I don't use it for that


I found a clothes steamer at Sal's boutique for about $35 and it was in mint condition. Have used it on a number of items very well. A bit bulky for storage but it works well.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Toni I am so sorry to hear about your friend... I know she will appreciate your shawl and it will bring her great comfort.. poor thing she's been through so much already..  I'll be praying for her..
> 
> Norma that is like mine at least in blocking shape.. today I hope to put it up on a table to block it better... I like the way Toni blocked hers.. I don't think mine will block just like hers but I can do a smoother job of mine.. its not even and smooth as yours is.. great colors too.. I love how you had to find a place to block it.. very inventive... I have mine on the guest bed.. and I thought that my son was wanting to stay last night.. I would of had to put it under the bed...LOL


I did have trouble finding somewhere big enough as this house is only small.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ribbons, nupps, and color changes, oh my  Very nice Ronie.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie that is such a wonderful colour and another great but different one!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Norma,
> Your RM looks great. I love how the blue colorway worked out and I can see you nupps.


 Thank you:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Thanks Bev and Ronie. That is what I will do then. Fudging it sounds good to me
> 
> Norma, I love your RM too! You also made it very lacy and your drop stitches are so nice and even! I like how you spaced your beading as well :thumbup:


Thank you


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Sisu I just made sure I didn't drop a stitch and kept going... the count on mine kept getting messed up too... my yarn slipped under the stitch markers and no matter what I tried or did I was off count half the time LOL it is fine you can't see any mistakes so I don't know what happened but its all good now... I wouldn't tink back it is a shawl of our own design ..........
> 
> Bev WOW that is going to be big! It took 4 blocking mats for mine and they are the 2' x 2' mats and it took up most of them.. I love your yarn too.. if fits perfectly for this pattern..


I had difficulty, too, with the bind off. Decided to try the Jeny's very stretchy bind off and it is, but didn't like the way the YO were such a nuisance to pick up. Also, my eyes would go screwy and so would find mistakes requiring correction. I wound up leaving a couple in that border that I hope won't be noticeable. Dropped stitches were a bit problematical on the lace border but picked them up and fudged. Tinking back so many stitches was more than I was willing to do, altho actually tinked back 3/4 of one row once and that was enough!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

vermontmary said:


> Look in' good!!


Thank you, too


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is beautiful, Toni!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Norma and Toni, I love both of your RM's.
> 
> That's too bad about your friend, Toni. Praying for a miracle.


Thank you so much, Chris.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Prayers, Toni for you and your friend. I won't be around much tomorrow as I am going for my hearing aid, The hospital is a good distance away so we are going to have lunch out.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I didn't realize there would be some pics yet. I just missed out on Sunday as I was a few minutes late. Maybe try again this weekend.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> No - she's updating it now. When the store opens on Sunday, you have to be ready to buy. If you take the time to browse then, you probably won't get what you want.
> It must take a while to get all of the graphics up - the descriptions are there but only the first 6-7 photos.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma,
I love What's Bugging you! You know there are only 4 skeins of that.  Good luck.

Tamarque,
I have had to block mine in sections as it turned out so big. Even this second blocking I had to fold a section back over the other part, just to get it all blocked this time. I probably could have blocked it all at once, by folding the right point back on the board. You just want to be sure to fold loosely. See pics.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love how you all are getting such beautiful points!! maybe its because I put beads all the way down on the knit side and purl side and yet they still hid in the stitches..LOL Bev that looks so pretty... I love how your choosing to block it 

Tamaraque I ended up with a size US9 because Knit Picks didn't give me a US8 they gave me 2 10.5's and I think a 12 or 13 because it doesn't fit a 11 slot  I need to call them but its been so long I don't know what the results will be.. 

Thank you for all the great compliments everyone.. its quite bright but I think it will be fun to wear


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Thank you for all the great compliments everyone.. its quite bright but I think it will be fun to wear


They will see you coming, Ronie.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It is so incredible how similar but different these shawls are . This is so fun!

Tamarque, the curl on mine controlled itself as I was blocking it. I think it curled like that because of the location of the double yo's and the size of the needles. When I did the dbl yo's, it made big changes in the shape of the shawl very quickly.

Ronie, I will give your steaming suggestion a try. My kitchen table is right next to where I plug in my iron, so that support will be perfect.  Your knitting basket is great! I really like the country style. I can see how it would provide excellent protection for your projects.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> They will see you coming, Ronie.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tamarque, I saw a woman here on KP that had gotten a few balls of yarn that were old and dry from storage. She soaked overnight in Euclan and made a gorgeous sweater from that yarn. So I ran out and bought a bottle just to have in case I need it. I use regular Woollite or something for delicates.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I am really enjoying this end of project conversation with all the details on finishing and blocking.

I think I will be wetting and blocking mine again as my blocking conditions are too constricted and it looks awful. I think my points are not pulling out enough because there are no lace rows in the body of the shawl. Will have to play with it on another surface completely but don't know where yet. I think Toni, your comment about the dbl YO's is giving me this insight.

Thanks Bev for sharing about your blocking. 

I am amazed at how the blocking has opened up the shawl for everyone who did those eyelet and drop stitch rows. Bev, yours looks like it has many of them and that is probably one reason it has blocked so large. But I like that about it.

Also the lace edge on mine should maybe have been done with a larger needle. I stayed with #6 throughout. 

Ronie--that is frustrating that Knit Picks sent you a messed up set. But they have a good reputation for making good on their products.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I am really enjoying this end of project conversation with all the details on finishing and blocking.


We are always learning, aren't we?  (Life would be pretty dull if we weren't.  )


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm trying to catch up as I wasn't getting notifications. I'm amazed how different all the RMs are turning out. They are all so beautiful in their own ways. Who would have believed how differently they turned out. We could all be standing side by side and who would believe they were off the same pattern. Jan, I was sorry to hear of all your troubles. Will keep you and your family in my prayers. Toni, sorry about your friend. I am sure she will treasure the shawl.

Norma, thanks for all the info and pics of Wales. It's very interesting.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--I realize that you may not have understood my question, or perhaps I wasn't that clear, as you spoke of the curl on your RM. I was not asking about curl on the lace border but the Kfb edge. I am so admiring of your blocking which appears to have that edge so even. Also, how did you set it up for the shaping which is also so symetrical?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Here are a couple of photos of my RM hanging on the bush this morning. ...


Beautiful!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I also took pictures of my knitting basket..


You got a great deal there - looks lovely.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Norma,
> I love What's Bugging you! You know there are only 4 skeins of that.


Back off ... I saw it first!!! 
Can you imagine what it would be like if there was a real store?!


> I have had to block mine in sections as it turned out so big.


Another beauty!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

"Back off ... I saw it first!!! "

Haaaaheeeeehaaaheee. I'll be laughing about that post for days. 


Well now, I guess I will have to try and we'll see who gets it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Well while you two are fighting over that I'll do my own thing, if I could just decide which one. I really want a sock one this time. I bought some laceweight a couple of weeks ago, just can't remember which one.

What did you think of those confetti colours?

Sue


eshlemania said:


> "Back off ... I saw it first!!! "
> 
> Haaaaheeeeehaaaheee. I'll be laughing about that post for days.
> 
> Well now, I guess I will have to try and we'll see who gets it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Toni--I realize that you may not have understood my question, or perhaps I wasn't that clear, as you spoke of the curl on your RM. I was not asking about curl on the lace border but the Kfb edge. I am so admiring of your blocking which appears to have that edge so even. Also, how did you set it up for the shaping which is also so symetrical?


I think Toni's blocked like that because of the way she made it! I think that is why all of our's are blocking differently. I cannot get the peaks either.. that's ok it still looks lacy and will keep the chill off..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...What did you think of those confetti colours?


I am not sure that they would work very well in a shawl. Fine in socks, maybe, but I wouldn't spend that much for socks.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

No, I certainly couldn't see any shawl with them, although maybe something like RM, but certainly not my cuppa tea! I was a little surprised to see them there.

Sue



jscaplen said:


> I am not sure that they would work very well in a shawl. Fine in socks, maybe, but I wouldn't spend that much for socks.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I wish she had some worsted. She has DK, but not in many colors.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I wish she had some worsted. She has DK, but not in many colors.


On July 27th she has a "sweater weight week" planned.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I think Toni's blocked like that because of the way she made it! I think that is why all of our's are blocking differently. I cannot get the peaks either.. that's ok it still looks lacy and will keep the chill off..


Thanks, Ronie, to help clarify Tamarque's question. I had attempted to put on a picot bind off, but didn't double check directions for how to do it. So instead of adding stitches and going back into the one I started in to get the little picot, I went into the next stitch and got a loop (a new design element  ) I used each of those loops as my pinning point. Does that help?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> On July 27th she has a "sweater weight week" planned.


Ok, I missed something here. Is there an online sale going on somewhere that you need to preview before purchasing? I have caught that much, but must have missed the link....not that I need to add to my stash at all.   :wink:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...must have missed the link...


It was posted a couple of pages ago.
http://poshyarn.co.uk/shop


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Toni-- I was having the same problem.... Thank you for asking the question for us all! 
What gorgeous yarns those are... Tempting!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, Your RM is lovely. I so only thinking yesterday about the next RM and how I would do things differently. I have MUCH clearer ideas of what I like and don't like


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Whooeeee! I've blocked the stinker, and it looks much better than it did before! It still will never be the light, lacy little item I had in mind, but it has its own charms... 
For the Monet theme, I was thinking of some of his water lilies in the Orangerie in Paris, where they are huge murals installed on curved walls. Each panel expresses a different time of day and mood, ranging from light, delicate pinks and lavenders to dark, intense, saturated, shadowy almost blacks...dark greens, reds, blues. Too bad there were no greens in my skeins...I would have been happier! 
Anyhow, here it is pinned out, with its tiny points (don't know why!), and I'll try to put up one of Monet's shadowy paintings too!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--was thinking the same thing last nite. This was such a learning experience about bias knitting for me. There was a KP workshop last year on a bias knit shawlette which I made--2 of them actually and then frogged them both. It was presented as a fibonacci project but now realize it was a knitting on the bias project. It also allowed us to challenge ourselves with color and texture. Ronie did a bang up job with both. I feel I learned how to play with the shape of it. My RM can stretch out to 6-7 ft but is still the same length. It also provided the opportunity to play with short row shaping and color design. So while I am not sure how much I like it, would definitely use these techniques and handle some things differently, it was a great practice and experiment for me.

VermontMary--funny that you talk about the different moods/colorways of Monet. I had decided to name mine Monet at dusk or sunset as the colors are darker ones, some of the colors you list for his darker works. I, too, did not add green even tho a ball of the same sock yarn in dark green is in my bag. It just seemed too much for my piece. However, I can see doing this type of knitting with many more than the 4 colors + metallic carry along. Was thinking this a.m. about using fibonacci sequences of stripes which could handle more colors, even if doing the lacey rows provided in the pattern.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Norma--was thinking the same thing last nite. This was such a learning experience about bias knitting for me. There was a KP workshop last year on a bias knit shawlette which I made--2 of them actually and then frogged them both. It was presented as a fibonacci project but now realize it was a knitting on the bias project. It also allowed us to challenge ourselves with color and texture. Ronie did a bang up job with both. I feel I learned how to play with the shape of it. My RM can stretch out to 6-7 ft but is still the same length. It also provided the opportunity to play with short row shaping and color design. So while I am not sure how much I like it, would definitely use these techniques and handle some things differently, it was a great practice and experiment for me.
> 
> VermontMary--funny that you talk about the different moods/colorways of Monet. I had decided to name mine Monet at dusk or sunset as the colors are darker ones, some of the colors you list for his darker works. I, too, did not add green even tho a ball of the same sock yarn in dark green is in my bag. It just seemed too much for my piece. However, I can see doing this type of knitting with many more than the 4 colors + metallic carry along. Was thinking this a.m. about using fibonacci sequences of stripes which could handle more colors, even if doing the lacey rows provided in the pattern.


I was thinking Fibonacci too, Tamar! But somehow really couldn't keep it going and deal with the strong color changes in my yarn at the same time. I did try to lighten them up with the lacy bits, but.... Anyhow, we seem to have been on the same wavelength!! What was the name of the bias knit workshop? That could turn out to be my next car project!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Final entry for the Dragonfly piece below:


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

That's very nice!!! I love the delicate colors!



kaixixang said:


> Final entry for the Dragonfly piece below:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh,my KX. How wonderfully well it has turned out. Framing it will really bring out its beauty.

VermontMary--the workshop by TamaraEl on KP. It was a drop leaf pattern. The problem I had with it was the tightness of the beginning of the row, just as we had on this RM project and the shortness of it. It just did not feel good on my shoulders. That is why I tried to enlarge the RM as I realized how uncomfortable that small shawlette felt on me. But you may like it fine. The drop leaves were spaced I guess in a fibonacci sequence, but not really. Of course you could do it that way. Here is a photo of the first one I made before blocking. The second on I did a rib type stitch for more interest but can't find the photos right now.

I think you are correct that your RM yarn, while beautiful would be difficult to use in a changing color sequence unless, perhaps, you chose those colors in solids and interspersed them throughout the pattern. That might have broken up the intensity of the multi-color. Or maybe even chosing just one solid color interspersed to soften it up.
Another idea might be to do the lace border in a solid. You know anything that would give the eye a 'quiet' resting place from the busyness/intensity of the multi-color. Just some things to think about.

Oh, I just noticed the Monet painting photo you sent. If I had added another color to mine it would have a yellow or yellow orange just as is in his painting. I guess that it is a natural connection of color to use in this combo.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> On July 27th she has a "sweater weight week" planned.


Oooooo!

Mary,
I love your RM. It is lovely. I was expecting ugly the way you were talking. But it is very nice.

Kaixaixang,
Your dragonflies turned out wonderfully. Very delicate.

I tried mine on last night. It is almost too big to use. I think I will run an afterthought life line in a garter row and shorten it. It shouldn't take too long.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Final entry for the Dragonfly piece below:


That is absolutely gorgeous Kaixixang. I have a question. Will you frame this with a round mat?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

vermontmary said:


> Whooeeee! I've blocked the stinker, and it looks much better than it did before! It still will never be the light, lacy little item I had in mind, but it has its own charms...
> Too bad there were no greens in my skeins...I would have been happier!
> Anyhow, here it is pinned out, with its tiny points!


Mary, your RM is excellent. I love the colors. I have a ball of green sock yarn but I don't believe that I will be adding it to mine either.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I'll have to back and take a closer look at your bind off. I tried the picot bind off at first, then decided I didn't like it and changed to another. Using those loops would help with the pinning. From what I remember of yours, your modified picot looked good.

Sue


TLL said:


> Thanks, Ronie, to help clarify Tamarque's question. I had attempted to put on a picot bind off, but didn't double check directions for how to do it. So instead of adding stitches and going back into the one I started in to get the little picot, I went into the next stitch and got a loop (a new design element  ) I used each of those loops as my pinning point. Does that help?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Mary, I am not a red lover, but I really do like your RM. it does have its own charms.

Sue



vermontmary said:


> Whooeeee! I've blocked the stinker, and it looks much better than it did before! It still will never be the light, lacy little item I had in mind, but it has its own charms...
> For the Monet theme, I was thinking of some of his water lilies in the Orangerie in Paris, where they are huge murals installed on curved walls. Each panel expresses a different time of day and mood, ranging from light, delicate pinks and lavenders to dark, intense, saturated, shadowy almost blacks...dark greens, reds, blues. Too bad there were no greens in my skeins...I would have been happier!
> Anyhow, here it is pinned out, with its tiny points (don't know why!), and I'll try to put up one of Monet's shadowy paintings too!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info re that workshop. I will have to take a look at it. I'm definitely receptive to knew learning experiences.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Norma--was thinking the same thing last nite. This was such a learning experience about bias knitting for me. There was a KP workshop last year on a bias knit shawlette which I made--2 of them actually and then frogged them both. It was presented as a fibonacci project but now realize it was a knitting on the bias project. It also allowed us to challenge ourselves with color and texture. Ronie did a bang up job with both. I feel I learned how to play with the shape of it. My RM can stretch out to 6-7 ft but is still the same length. It also provided the opportunity to play with short row shaping and color design. So while I am not sure how much I like it, would definitely use these techniques and handle some things differently, it was a great practice and experiment for me.
> 
> VermontMary--funny that you talk about the different moods/colorways of Monet. I had decided to name mine Monet at dusk or sunset as the colors are darker ones, some of the colors you list for his darker works. I, too, did not add green even tho a ball of the same sock yarn in dark green is in my bag. It just seemed too much for my piece. However, I can see doing this type of knitting with many more than the 4 colors + metallic carry along. Was thinking this a.m. about using fibonacci sequences of stripes which could handle more colors, even if doing the lacey rows provided in the pattern.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Those are beautiful

Sue


kaixixang said:


> Final entry for the Dragonfly piece below:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--yes that info on your bind off loops does help. I can see what a big difference it made on yours.

On that drop leaf shawlette, the leaves I believe were from a Niki Epstein book on edgings. She has an incredible wealth of choices for them. I have 3 of her books which I periodically go thru for ideas.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

VermontMary - your RM came out great. I am thinking more desert sunset than marsh sunset with the reds. Adding green would have been tricky with all the other shades.

Kiaxixang - wonderful cross stitch. The colors look great.

Lovely yarns at the Posh site. I am going to be good and not buy anything and actually use something in my stash for my next project.


Row 107 done on the Uhura shawlette. 17 rows plus bind off left to do. The baby blanket is still not blocked (huge sigh) but I am almost done with one of the helo seats. Now if I could just win the Powerball lottery and thus not need to be employed...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

The lifeline is run. Is there a way that I could separate the two parts of the shawl and use the long part as something I would wear? Does that make sense?? It's probably too long, but I will look into that later, when I have the time. Maybe, cut a bit below the lifeline, and do a loose single crochet across the top of the lower part??? Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Mary that is very pretty... it would liven up any outfit or just keep your shoulders warm while sitting at home 

Tamaraque that is too bad about those 2 shawls. They look very interesting... but if they don't sit on your shoulders right then its kind of a waste... I hope you found good use for the yarn 

Bev.. I would run a life line.. then cut a few inches above it.. once you have done that you will need to bind off.. and you will have a lot of yarn to weave in.. or tie 3 or 4 together and make a fringed edge?? Maybe crochet over that capturing all those loose ends.. Or just leave it as it is and use it as a extra warm piece... I hope what ever you do you will be a big success.. cutting knitting is still very scary to me


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--yes, it was more than frustrating, but it is done and over now. I reused the yarn for the twin tree of life baby blanket I made and it came out swell. Will post once it is blocked. But I learned something about my likings and learned a bit about the style of knitting. This RM finally made it clear to me what the bias knitting was about. So all is a learning and that is all a good. thanx.

Bev-- not knowing how big 'too big' is it is hard to say. But putting in 2 life lines gives you the opportunity to do something different with each section. You can cut to the desired length and finish off with a new lace bottom and have your RM. Then you can see what is left and decide. You might just pick up those stitches and do a new to to it is it needs a big more length, just not as much as before. Working in reverse, you could plat with decreasing stitches instead of increasing. Then the top bind off could also be different and maybe avoid that tight edge of the pattern. Then gift on of the pieces. Or simply frog it and use the yarn on another completely different project. I would get it on a long wire or string, lay it out and stare at it AFTER finishing the first half that you want. Then see what springs to mind as you contemplate this stretch of fabric.

Since no one has mentioned it, i would like to direct your attention to today's picture lists. There is an absolutely exquisite wedding shawl posted there that you will all want to goggle at.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Here is mine not really blocked


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I like it, even if it is not really blocked.Like how you added the red interest.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Here is mine not really blocked


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> Whooeeee! I've blocked the stinker, and it looks much better than it did before! ...


Oh - my that is lovely & so different from the ones we have already seen. I love the depth of colour! The texture shows up nicely in the inserts as well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Final entry for the Dragonfly piece below:


Great work! How will you display it?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ... Here is a photo of the first one I made before blocking.


Nice colourway. I am not sure that I'd go for those dropped leaves. Do you have a picture of it blocked? Sometimes that allows a different take on a design - well... often.


> Another idea might be to do the lace border in a solid.


Yes - that would be interesting. I think that the designer should pay us for all of the work that has been done here interpreting her pattern!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Row 107 done on the Uhura shawlette.


Is that the one by MMario? Just checked it on Ravelry. Oh, my now I have to add that to my queue.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Is there a way that I could separate the two parts of the shawl and use the long part as something I would wear? ...


Oh - that sounds interesting - & do-able, I would think. I can't spend time wrapping my mind around it right now, though, because I should not even be here - so much other work that I am supposed to be doing but avoiding.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...i would like to direct your attention to today's picture lists. There is an absolutely exquisite wedding shawl posted there that you will all want to goggle at.


You made me look!
It is beautiful. I have been thinking about which of the BooKnits designs to start with. One of these days...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Here is mine not really blocked


Looking good! As Sue said, that splash of red really adds a nice accent.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tamarque,
I love the uniqueness of your RM. It is wonderful in color and texture. I love the red also. Well done!!

Thanks also for your encouragement to the dividing of my shawl. Because of the asymetrical shape, it is very awkward to use. I am giving it to an older lady, who will just want to be able to throw it on and not mess too much. I like the idea of 2 lifelines, then cutting and finishing the top to an RM. Then looking at the bottom and deciding what to do with that.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Here is mine not really blocked


Oh, Tamar, I love yours! You really captured a feeling of water and movement...it's awesome! The colors are perfectly Monet-ish, too! Great job!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree with you! If I hadn't been stuck in a car for days, I would have frogged mine and taken a different approach entirely! But it is what it is now, and I'm sure I'll find a use for it! If I had known better, I could have made a Wingspan with this yarn... Those long color passages would have worked well!

I looked at the drop leaf shawl pictures, but I'm not a total fan of those dangling bits... I might do a Sirenia for my next car trip...this weekend! It's too hot for working on the wool shrug I had planned to do...

VermontMary--the workshop by TamaraEl on KP. It was a drop leaf pattern. The problem I had with it was the tightness of the beginning of the row, just as we had on this RM project and the shortness of it. It just did not feel good on my shoulders. That is why I tried to enlarge the RM as I realized how uncomfortable that small shawlette felt on me. But you may like it fine. The drop leaves were spaced I guess in a fibonacci sequence, but not really. Of course you could do it that way. Here is a photo of the first one I made before blocking. The second on I did a rib type stitch for more interest but can't find the photos right now.

I think you are correct that your RM yarn, while beautiful would be difficult to use in a changing color sequence unless, perhaps, you chose those colors in solids and interspersed them throughout the pattern. That might have broken up the intensity of the multi-color. Or maybe even chosing just one solid color interspersed to soften it up.
Another idea might be to do the lace border in a solid. You know anything that would give the eye a 'quiet' resting place from the busyness/intensity of the multi-color. Just some things to think about.

Oh, I just noticed the Monet painting photo you sent. If I had added another color to mine it would have a yellow or yellow orange just as is in his painting. I guess that it is a natural connection of color to use in this combo.[/quote]


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oooooo!
> 
> Mary,
> I love your RM. It is lovely. I was expecting ugly the way you were talking. But it is very nice.
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> ...I might do a Sirenia for my next car trip....


Good choice. I would like to do another one but there are so many other patterns that I want to try that I am telling myself that I won't do any more repeats. I've broken my rules before, though...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Mary,
It is longer than I am tall and hangs almost to my knees in the back. But I am excited about getting an RM for my friend and something for me out of the same shawl.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Is that the one by MMario? Just checked it on Ravelry. Oh, my now I have to add that to my queue.


Yes it is  I am adding beads to the border section and used the beads in lieu of the nupps in the shoulder section. The yarn is from Fearless Fibers, lace weight superwash merino in colorway lust. The colors are purples and reds. I received this yarn in a swap and really like it. It is darker than it looks in the photo (flash washout).


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Mary,
> It is longer than I am tall and hangs almost to my knees in the back. But I am excited about getting an RM for my friend and something for me out of the same shawl.


Sounds perfect! Down to your knees? Oh, my!! No wonder you took drastic measures! Two for the piece of one...awesome outcome!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Mary,
> It is longer than I am tall and hangs almost to my knees in the back. But I am excited about getting an RM for my friend and something for me out of the same shawl.


That's a big shawl - lots of stitches there


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

When MissMelba mentioned her Uhura shawlette, I had a quick look & downloaded the pattern. Since the page was left open, I just went back to have a quick look at other MMario patterns & discovered a while pile of lovely FREE patterns - like I need more patterns! I have downloaded a bunch but had to stop (to come back to it) - because I am supposed to be doing something else: The Queen of Avoidance Behaviour. (Just call me QuAB.)
http://www.ravelry.com/designers/mmario

I am thinking that there will definitely be a Winter Rose in my near future.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I am adding beads to the border section and used the beads in lieu of the nupps in the shoulder section.


I look forward to the FO - I am sure that I will knit this & would love to add beads. I'd also love to have the guess work taken out of that 
It is looking great - & I could LUST after that yarn, for sure!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> VermontMary - your RM came out great. I am thinking more desert sunset than marsh sunset with the reds. Adding green would have been tricky with all the other shades.
> 
> Yeah... Desert sunset... I like that (not that I've ever seen one of those!)


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> When MissMelba mentioned her Uhura shawlette, I had a quick look & downloaded the pattern. Since the page was left open, I just went back to have a quick look at other MMario patterns & discovered a while pile of lovely FREE patterns - like I need more patterns! I have downloaded a bunch but had to stop (to come back to it) - because I am supposed to be doing something else: The Queen of Avoidance Behaviour. (Just call me QuAB.)
> http://www.ravelry.com/designers/mmario
> 
> I am thinking that there will definitely be a Winter Rose in my near future.


aargh! he has so many pretty designs. My harddrive is going to be full! I never looked at his Ravelry page. Gosh, I need to live longer. LOL


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I need to live longer. LOL


When you figure that out, let us know, please!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev, Jane, Mary--thanks for the compliments. I agree that the red was really an important color to add. It was also surprising when it finally got stretched out to see how well those short row strips fit the curve of the RM and really do have a watery feel to them. There is a good balance to all those short row sections. I even like the metallic sparkle as it reminds me a bit of moonlight sparkling on the water. So despite myself, I did something exactly in the theme of the project, just different time of day. Hahaha.

Need to work on the short row turns which I think could be smoother. Tried a couple of different ways to do them, with semi-ok results. 

Bev, glad the suggestions were useful.

Everyone, cannot wait to see all of them in a row. Agree that the designer should give us credit for all the design work and glitch undoing. Let's see what she says before we get too negative. Really feeling happy today about this experience.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

VermontMary Your stinker is lovely :lol: :lol: 

I love the deep vibrant colours!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

vermontmary said:


> I was thinking Fibonacci too, Tamar! But somehow really couldn't keep it going and deal with the strong color changes in my yarn at the same time. I did try to lighten them up with the lacy bits, but.... Anyhow, we seem to have been on the same wavelength!! What was the name of the bias knit workshop? That could turn out to be my next car project!!


I just can't believe that we all are being so creative. Shirlery and RM have done us the world of good:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Exquisite. The outlining stitch make it complete. draws everything together.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Here is mine not really blocked


The red makes it pop. Lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Yes it is  I am adding beads to the border section and used the beads in lieu of the nupps in the shoulder section. The yarn is from Fearless Fibers, lace weight superwash merino in colorway lust. The colors are purples and reds. I received this yarn in a swap and really like it. It is darker than it looks in the photo (flash washout).


That is very pretty and a very dramatic colour :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Really off topic, but I am running around here doing last minute things before the wedding. Amy had not wanted to bother with flowers at church as she was just wanting to keep it simple. As her fiancé says, they have the license and the rings, and that is what matters. Anyway I made a mother of the bride decision and went ahead and bought roses and a couple of hydrangeas for the hint of blue, and here is what I made (actually there are two arrangements for the two pedestals on either side of the altar). I am a member of our church 's flower guild. I don't think I will tell her. She is expecting her bouquet and flowers for the reception, that I will pick up in the morning.

Have to finish up cleaning up around, then we go out to dinner to meet Bryan's parents for the first time.

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Who cares about topics? That is LOVELY. Very talented of you. Prayers for the big day.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Let's see what she says before we get too negative...


I wasn't intending to be negative. I was thinking more of what a great job everyone is doing.
I wish that I could move ahead more quickly with mine.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> aargh! he has so many pretty designs. My harddrive is going to be full! I never looked at his Ravelry page. Gosh, I need to live longer. LOL


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Bev, Jane, Mary--thanks for the compliments. I agree that the red was really an important color to add. It was also surprising when it finally got stretched out to see how well those short row strips fit the curve of the RM and really do have a watery feel to them. There is a good balance to all those short row sections. I even like the metallic sparkle as it reminds me a bit of moonlight sparkling on the water. So despite myself, I did something exactly in the theme of the project, just different time of day. Hahaha.
> 
> Need to work on the short row turns which I think could be smoother. Tried a couple of different ways to do them, with semi-ok results.
> 
> ...


Actually, wasn't it the designer who said to add stitches, beads, etc? So the credit goes to her/him... We were provided with a canvas with a few marks on it, and then we went to town!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ... I made a mother of the bride decision and went ahead and bought roses and a couple of hydrangeas for the hint of blue, and here is what I made ...


I think that you should have that right & it isn't overdone. I'm sure that Amy will love it.
Beautiful!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I think that you should have that right & it isn't overdone. I'm sure that Amy will love it.
> Beautiful!


I think those arrangements lend a lovely note to the space... Great decision!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Well, a lot has been going on since last I checked in. Lots of wonderful yarns to drool over.
Kaixixang, your finished dragonflies are so very pretty and delicate. I hope you do get them framed and displayed!
Mary, I think your RM turned out great. I like the stripes and it certainly does have a certain charm!
Tamarque, yours is so unique! I love the design you made and the wonderful feeling the textures add. 
Bev, I can't even imagine how you can cut the shawl to make two! I guess I am a very visual learner. Hope to see it when you get it accomplished. 
And thank you QuAb for more lucious patterns to look at and horde  
Sue, that flower arrangement will be so pretty for the wedding and I'm sure it will be appreciated by your daughter. You must be so excited. Enjoy this wonderful time! 
I have finally finished binding off my RM and blocked it best I could. Will try to get pictures soon.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Here is the KP URL for the drop leaf shawlette:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-194944-1.html

It was the purple one that had captured my eye back then, but there is a striped one that may appeal to others. Of course people did many other versions.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I wasn't intending to be negative. I was thinking more of what a great job everyone is doing.
> I wish that I could move ahead more quickly with mine.


Not you Jane: I was referring to myself.

Melanie--love your yarn. Looked it up and can see how right you are about the photo wash out. The colors are vibrant and a fav combo of mine, so love it already. Will wait to see it stretched out in all its glory.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Here is mine not really blocked


How fun! Great color play!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Final entry for the Dragonfly piece below:


That is so beautiful and delicate! Congratulations!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...And thank you QuAb for more lucious patterns to look at and horde


Any time!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Really off topic, but I am running around here doing last minute things before the wedding. Amy had not wanted to bother with flowers at church as she was just wanting to keep it simple. As her fiancé says, they have the license and the rings, and that is what matters. Anyway I made a mother of the bride decision and went ahead and bought roses and a couple of hydrangeas for the hint of blue, and here is what I made (actually there are two arrangements for the two pedestals on either side of the altar). I am a member of our church 's flower guild. I don't think I will tell her. She is expecting her bouquet and flowers for the reception, that I will pick up in the morning.
> 
> Have to finish up cleaning up around, then we go out to dinner to meet Bryan's parents for the first time.
> 
> Sue


Way to go, Sue! They will make a splendid addition to your surroundings tomorrow. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

The flowers look lovely Sue, I am sure your daughter will appreciate them. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tamaraque that turned out really nice!! I like your short rows in different colors.. and the size looks like it will be nice and big!!! My next one I'm going to add some short rows too 

Oh my Bev that is big!! I can't wait to see what you do with it.. I'd like to see it off the blocking mats. I took mine off this morning.. and it looks great on the back of my chair  The drape is perfect. I didn't get my points but I am happy..

oh thanks Jane!! LOL like I need more patterns.. wow those are beautiful.. I am going to save this site for when I want to make another big project!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--with all your work and energy, I am sure the wedding will be wonderful and perfect. Your daughter is so lucky to have you watching her back. Share photos.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Tamaraque that turned out really nice!! I like your short rows in different colors.. and the size looks like it will be nice and big!!! My next one I'm going to add some short rows too
> .........................
> 
> Mine is very wide and the Euclan will make it very soft, but it is not that long which is disappointed. But truth be told, I was just plain tired of knitting it and needed some closure. So it really is no longer than the pattern calls for. Stretched out the straight side is almost 32", same as Toni's if I remember right. However the length on the opposite shoulder is ???? not sure how much I can get out of it, maybe not even 15" which is disappointing. Bev and I need to marry our 2 projects for sizing.
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie that yarn will be so pretty in this pattern.. I can't wait to see it!!

Sue she will love them... and she will cherish the idea that you got her these from your heart!! I got married in my Husbands church and since it was Valentines day the Church Hall was already decorated. I didn't see any of that until our reception!! At the time I thought it was so wonderful!! I knew this was my MIL's way of giving her approval ..

Tamaraque I do!! and when I am creating no matter what the medium is.. 
I agree your short rows look like water.. I think it worked out so well because you didn't pre-plan it!! it just came from you at the moment you chose to do it!! that is so cool!!! it really is "Monet" like  
Mine is more like Fiesta!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> When MissMelba mentioned her Uhura shawlette, I had a quick look & downloaded the pattern. Since the page was left open, I just went back to have a quick look at other MMario patterns & discovered a while pile of lovely FREE patterns - like I need more patterns! I have downloaded a bunch but had to stop (to come back to it) - because I am supposed to be doing something else: The Queen of Avoidance Behaviour. (Just call me QuAB.)
> http://www.ravelry.com/designers/mmario
> 
> I am thinking that there will definitely be a Winter Rose in my near future.


Oh, my, that's not nice!!  They are all so gorgeous!!! I can only wear so many shawls. What to do. . .what to do. . .whato do?????

Yes, Tamarque, let's marry our shawls. Perfect solution.  I remember that 'high' feeling. I got that when I was doing my Skies in a Day scarf. It is amazing. . .and somewhat draining. 

I am going to put in another life line and then cut the yarn one time between the lifelines. Unravel back to top lifeline to finish the RM. The other end of the yarn, I will fasten somehow so that it will not unravel and put it away till I have sometime to figure out what I will do with it. Mostly just wanting to put in a bind off for the curve neckline and use it as it. It will be long and thin like a crescent shawl.

Sue, the flowers are gorgeous. What a lovely surprise for your daughter!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--creating can/is draining after awhile. It really takes a lot of inner energy. it was like that for me too and I would have to put it down for several hours or a day and look and come back and look again before moving forward. After some time it was very draining to keep coming up with another form or motif if you will, that is difference but blends in and doesn't look forced. I find that typical in several projects that I have done in this way. But they always seem to work well and are so satisfying to look at later.

So how should we plan the marriage of our projects?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

[quote
So how should we plan the marriage of our projects?[/quote]

Too late. My divorce has been completed and is final.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

That is so ingenious Bev! Thanks for the visuals. It totally helps me to understand just what you were saying. It looks like it will work out great and you get two for the price of one nice going!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Caryn,
I'm pretty pleased. I didn't expect it to go off without a hitch, but it did.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Too late. My divorce has been completed and is final.


Both pieces look lovely!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> That is so ingenious Bev! Thanks for the visuals. It totally helps me to understand just what you were saying. It looks like it will work out great and you get two for the price of one nice going!


I am so impressed! I would have been scared to death to try that! What wonderful results!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Jane and Toni. I must say KP and especially this Lace Party has taught me so much. And to tell you the truth, before Shirley's conversations, I probably would have frogged the RM back (beads and all >8-0 ). Shirley has taught me to think outside the box with my knitting. I am so thankful.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow Bev, very brave. Thanks for the pics. And so glad it turned out well.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Two-fer. Great idea.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Too late. My divorce has been completed and is final.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Sue and Melanie.  Working hard on my edging now. I'd like to block it tomorrow.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Jane and Toni. I must say KP and especially this Lace Party has taught me so much. And to tell you the truth, before Shirley's conversations, I probably would have frogged the RM back (beads and all >8-0 ). Shirley has taught me to think outside the box with my knitting. I am so thankful.


 :thumbup:


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Two-fer. Great idea.
> 
> Sue


What a great solution!! And both resulting pieces are fabulous!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> That is so ingenious Bev! Thanks for the visuals. It totally helps me to understand just what you were saying. It looks like it will work out great and you get two for the price of one nice going!


I agree and what a bold solution :thumbup:


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh, woe is me! I happily began to un pin the stinker this morning, and immediately the cast-off border began to curl up... Ghack!! I have tried steaming it some, but don't think it's making much difference. I used the extra stretchy bind-off mentioned in the pattern... Could that be causing this?? I'm sooo P-Oed!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks Mary and Norma. I am so glad it worked out. Actually, I am amazed and surprised that it worked out. All I had was the conviction that it SHOULD work-some way, some how.

Mary,
I don't think the stretchy cast off would have caused it. I am so sorry. How frustrating.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks Mary and Norma. I am so glad it worked out. Actually, I am amazed and surprised that it worked out. All I had was the conviction that it SHOULD work-some way, some how.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

vermontmary said:


> Oh, woe is me! I happily began to un pin the stinker this morning, and immediately the cast-off border began to curl up... Ghack!! I have tried steaming it some, but don't think it's making much difference. I used the extra stretchy bind-off mentioned in the pattern... Could that be causing this?? I'm sooo P-Oed!!


That is so awful for you. The stinker is really living up to its name :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is so awful for you. The stinker is really living up to its name :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Yup!!

The good news is that I've been able to stretch the lace out further... But so far, it's still curly! I've been giving it shots of steam every half hour or so... :roll:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh Bev I couldn't believe what I was seeing.. I'm so glad you showed us step by step and explained it as well as you did.. I have to admit there was a little anxiety when I saw your first clip!!! but then what a great result!! and all along you never knew you were making 2 great pieces  


Mary just keep steaming it!! maybe get a bit bolder and get the steam close to the piece.. I don't know what type of steamer you have.. I would put a paper towel or light towel down between your work and a Iron if that is what you are using.. then you can get closer with out melting


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning! Have a *Creative Day!* :thumbup: (I NEVER use orange!)


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh my gosh Bev I couldn't believe what I was seeing.. I'm so glad you showed us step by step and explained it as well as you did.. I have to admit there was a little anxiety when I saw your first clip!!! but then what a great result!! and all along you never knew you were making 2 great pieces
> 
> Mary just keep steaming it!! maybe get a bit bolder and get the steam close to the piece.. I don't know what type of steamer you have.. I would put a paper towel or light towel down between your work and a Iron if that is what you are using.. then you can get closer with out melting


Thanks, Roni! I'll try the towel between my iron and the stinker!! It should be a damp towel, right? The only other thing I could think of was to undo the cast off and knit a couple of garter rows, but that really would make the edge look odd... Grrr! Back at it!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I wonder if you could spray starch it. I know you can do that when using a lifeline and having to frog it, although I have never done it myself.

Sue


vermontmary said:


> Yup!!
> 
> The good news is that I've been able to stretch the lace out further... But so far, it's still curly! I've been giving it shots of steam every half hour or so... :roll:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--I am astounded at how neat and controlled this process was for you. I have done some 'remodeling' and always visually lose the row I am picking up so tend to lose several rows of knitting, and it seems to take forever to get to a solid row of stitches. What you did is excellent. 

Mary--really sympathize with you. Sometimes it helps to put some purl rows on the bottom to pull the curl the other way. Another technique that helps to hide the curl is a small i-cord on the edge. Don't know how tht would work with this edge that want to be pulled into points, tho.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Good Morning! Have a *Creative Day!* :thumbup: (I NEVER use orange!)


That was great! I never use it, either but I just ordered some acrylic yarn from Deramores to knit a top down cardigan. Blues with orange as a TINY contrast!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is RM.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice job Norma. The bead placement is really nice. And just the right amount of yarn!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> Good Morning! Have a *Creative Day!* :thumbup: (I NEVER use orange!)


You are too funny!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

beautiful!

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Here is RM.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here is RM.


Fabulous!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey, Sue! What are you doing hanging around with us when you have a wedding to attend?!
Have great day!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is RM.


Norma-- that's so beautiful! I love the colors, the beads ... everything about it! What a lovely piece of work!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Sue... Spray starch! What a novel idea!! I haven't thought about spray starch for years... It might be worth a try...
Tamar... I guess I could try purling or i cording at the bottom... But I do wonder what would happen to the points! 
I think I might try turning it over, repinning the border, and steaming the living day lights out of it's back. I'm pretty annoyed that this happened... I've never had this problem before!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Norma, that is lovely -- in every way!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma!! 
What a wonderful place to put your beads. I never thought of putting them on the drop stitches. Looks great. love those blues.  And pray tell, did you twist your drop stitches??? Wonderful.

Thanks, Ronie,
I feel like I am getting a crescent scarf for just the binding off.  Knit free.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> ..I might try turning it over, repinning the border, and steaming the living day lights out of it's back....


I know someone who frequently knits with acrylics & has great success with the blocking. She recommends using a wet cloth: lay it on the shawl & then touch it with the iron until the cloth is dry - don't press. Re-wet the cloth & move on to the next section.
I'd put it face down on a towel to minimize the flattening.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ... What a wonderful place to put your beads. I never thought of putting them on the drop stitches....


Yes - I like that placement as well.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Well done Norma. Love the beads and such pretty random stitches!

Mine is also finished. I had to take it off the blocking mats before it was dry (so I could sleep on the bed) and lost the points on the edge, so I will probably block it again when I get home and have more room. Any way here it is.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> Sue... Spray starch! What a novel idea!! I haven't thought about spray starch for years... It might be worth a try...
> Tamar... I guess I could try purling or i cording at the bottom... But I do wonder what would happen to the points!
> I think I might try turning it over, repinning the border, and steaming the living day lights out of it's back. I'm pretty annoyed that this happened... I've never had this problem before!


it is an i-cord that would affect the points but not a reverse SS or purl. Actually I think that is exactly what I did on mine. Perhaps 3 garter stitch rows--anything to interrupt the pulling of the stitches to one side. Maybe even beads on the points to weight them down--this coming from one who never beads.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn,
I love your RM. For a minute there I thought you and I used the same yarn. But, actually, from the pictures, it looks like 3 different RM's. Love the gold and blue. Great stitching.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I know someone who frequently knits with acrylics & has great success with the blocking. She recommends using a wet cloth: lay it on the shawl & then touch it with the iron until the cloth is dry - don't press. Re-wet the cloth & move on to the next section.
> I'd put it face down on a towel to minimize the flattening.


Thanks, Jane! I have done exactly that!! Put it face down on the towels, took a wet hand towel and tapped and steamed and generally growled at it!! I think it's OK now... I'll take it off the pins and see in a little while... possibly after I've poured a little glass of rosé. I have put the iron away!!!!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

sisu said:


> Well done Norma. Love the beads and such pretty random stitches!
> 
> Mine is also finished. I had to take it off the blocking mats before it was dry (so I could sleep on the bed) and lost the points on the edge, so I will probably block it again when I get home and have more room. Any way here it is.


Yours came out really well!! I love the colors, and I'm certain you will get your points back after you're in a place where they can dry in position! It looks really pretty draped over that nice top... will you wear them together?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--your RM has such a nice drape to it. Another great successful RM project.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> it is an i-cord that would affect the points but not a reverse SS or purl. Actually I think that is exactly what I did on mine. Perhaps 3 garter stitch rows--anything to interrupt the pulling of the stitches to one side. Maybe even beads on the points to weight them down--this coming from one who never beads.


Actually, I have thought of putting dangling beads on the points... I still might do that after I get back home... if it's still curling when I take it off the pins. Although I'm not sure it's worthwhile fussing with it.... we'll just see!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Bev, Tamarque, and Mary. I probably will wear it over that beige dress when we go out to dinner if it stays cool like today! 
Mary, I bet beads on the ends will look good if you wanted to take the time. The wine sounds nice too :thumbup: Here's hoping all your steaming works!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Mine is also finished.


Another great work of art!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> ... possibly after I've poured a little glass of rosé.


AH yes, everything looks a bit better after a glass (or two) of wine!
This would be your "rosé coloured glasses."


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> Actually, I have thought of putting dangling beads on the points...


That'd be a great addition. I have noticed those & thought them pretty but never bought any because they have such a specific use.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, here she is, gently curling on the very edges, but at least looking like a shawl, finally. Now I'm done, unless I decide to sew on some beads when I get back home...


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> AH yes, everything looks a bit better after a glass (or two) of wine!
> This would be your "rosé coloured glasses."


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That'd be a great addition. I have noticed those & thought them pretty but never bought any because they have such a specific use.


Yes... and I'm not really a bead fiend... I love them, in moderation, on other people's work, but haven't wanted to put them on mine... until the stinker started losing her points!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> Well, here she is, gently curling on the very edges, but at least looking like a shawl, finally.


Looks lovely against that back drop. I love those rich hues. 
...but I suppose that we'll have to call that a rosé coloured monocle.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

VermontMary--this is looking good. just wish i could see the colors better. i really like the colorway you chose; it has good depth of character for me.

BTW--now that we are almost complete on this group KAL, here is an interesting looking shawl that just came in

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Shawls/Jane-Austen-Shawl-from-Bernat/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeknitting20140718

so go ahead and hate me, see if i care :lol:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Another great work of art!!


Thanks Jane.

Mary, It looks like you've conquered it :thumbup: Very pretty and rich looking. The glass of wine matches perfectly


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Caryn - very pretty. All those dropped stitches came out nice.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> VermontMary--this is looking good. just wish i could see the colors better. i really like the colorway you chose; it has good depth of character for me.
> 
> BTW--now that we are almost complete on this group KAL, here is an interesting looking shawl that just came in
> 
> ...


Yikes!! That's pretty, but no charts? Hah! I'm too dependent on those now!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks, Caryn... At least I've reached a "stopping place", as my elementary school art teacher used to say! I'm ready to move on now!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you *Melanie, Sue, Jane, Mary, brain56 and Bev*.
Yes I did twist some of the drop stitches. That is what I liked about this I could experiment. I never have had permision to do that until I hung out with the Lace party and Shirley :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, That is lovely and again quite different. I love the colour and the variety of stitches :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn,
Looks lovely on that balcony.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> Yikes!! That's pretty, but no charts? Hah! I'm too dependent on those now!


There are links to the charts down on the bottom of the page.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Mary, the stinker isn't such a stinker after all! It is a lovely color and very pretty on the balcony


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> VermontMary--this is looking good. just wish i could see the colors better. i really like the colorway you chose; it has good depth of character for me.
> 
> BTW--now that we are almost complete on this group KAL, here is an interesting looking shawl that just came in
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Ooops! I didn't get that far....all those directions!!!!!



jscaplen said:


> There are links to the charts down on the bottom of the page.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks, Norma... I do like the color and the balcony and the rosé, and I enjoyed playing with the design, but do wish I'd chosen a lighter yarn to knit!! Next time!!!!!!



Normaedern said:


> Mary, the stinker isn't such a stinker after all! It is a lovely color and very pretty on the balcony


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> Ooops! I didn't get that far....all those directions!!!!!


LOL, we have become chart devotees. Thank you DFL for your explanations. My recently finished baby blanket has written instructions only so I had a few hiccups until I memorized the pattern. Got a lot of use from a post-it-note to mark the row I was on.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

ignore. others already noted the charts for the lace shawl.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Caryn - very pretty. All those dropped stitches came out nice.


Thanks, it was fun doing them!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Caryn, That is lovely and again quite different. I love the colour and the variety of stitches :thumbup:


Thank you Norma. It's funny, but I discovered that it is very hard for me to improvise. I found that I was counting rows at first and coming up with my own pattern of inserts. Then after watching all of you, I finally just let it go and put the inserts in whenever they seemed to fit! Much more relaxing!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn,
> Looks lovely on that balcony.


Bev, I wish I was on that balcony, but that one belongs to Mary :lol:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

More lovely Random Monets! 

Such determination, Mary! I am glad you got it worked out. It is beautiful hanging out on that balcony.  

Beautiful blues and golds, sisu!

Norma, those twisted dropped stitches sure are interesting. How did you do that?

I hope you are all having a blessed day. I need to get back to my floors so I can knit later.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Bev, I wish I was on that balcony, but that one belongs to Mary :lol:


Opps. sorry.

Mary,
Yours looks nice on the balcony. Caryn's would look nice on a balcony also. If fact I think all of them would look nice on balconies.


My I am tired. Working on the last few rows of the edging after cleaning all day. Told DH, he has to provide supper and he has.  We get to go out after supper and clean. Weeeeee. Not.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--you were improvising. sometimes it takes a little encouragement to let go of those preconceived notions of how things should be. but you got there. it is so liberating.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma that is beautiful! I love that yarn and its a good thing you didn't go for just one more row!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love that Caryn.. it looks great, I love those colors too.. they would go great with jeans!

and Mary that turned out wonderful!! it that your place in Paris?? I thought I remember seeing another picture you took of your balcony.. very nice!! I would love a view like that.. and the wine looks good to. 
I love your Random Monet!!! I love jewel tones and this turned out really nice.. you can really see your stitches on the ends.. very pretty


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow lots going on in here today.. we have been all day getting the car's headlight fixed.. what a pain.. its 45 minutes to get there.. and it was suppose to be less than $100 and only take a hour.. 3.5 hours and almost $200 dollars later we finally were able to get our car and come home.. I'm beat.. we just walked all over town while we waited.. saw some cool things.. and got some great exercise 

I am getting ready to finish off the edge where I had all those loose ends and take a picture of my finished RM. It won't happen until tomorrow.. I just so happen to have a ice cold Riesling in the fridge and its sounding really good after seeing VermontMary's shawl


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, RM completed, getting ready to block. Woohoo! Gonna take it into my LYS where I bought the yarn. When you buy the yarn there and take in your finished project you get 10% off your purchase. I got a shrug pattern off Ravelry. I probably spent too much, but it is the only one I liked. It has a shawl collar and I am planning on using my sunset colors on the collar. The sweater will be the deep blue/purple of the sky above the sunset. Fun, fun. It's a cuff to cuff sweater.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

<snicker!> I found another Dimension brand project that I'd started before I got THESE glasses. I'll show the portions as I complete the 20 stitches across....No lettering will be included...best guess gets to try to pick the next project - without knowing what I've downloaded and converted.

This way I have the possible (just got some white 18 count Aida) choice of DMC to match/buy if needed. SOMEwhere we have quite a bit stored so we don't have to buy as many additional colors.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--I have a question for you. On the nupps you did on the RM how many YO's did you do? Also, how did you tighten up the top of the Nupps so there were no holes around it?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Rm is blocked and scarf is bound off. So glad to see the end of this project. So many twists and turns. On to the next.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Rm is blocked and scarf is bound off. So glad to see the end of this project. So many twists and turns. On to the next.


And there is always an adventure.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> And there is always an adventure.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I had 149 stitches on the needle when I took this photo - did a few more rows this evening. It doesn't seem to be growing much.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> LOL, we have become chart devotees. Thank you DFL for your explanations. My recently finished baby blanket has written instructions only so I had a few hiccups until I memorized the pattern. Got a lot of use from a post-it-note to mark the row I was on.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--it does seem to grow slowly, but you are using the lace rows so there will be a lot of stretch when you finish. mine, if you recall, wound up with 355 stitches as i did extra increases on the Kfb end of the rows to give it extra width, but my length is the same as most of the pieces done. and it looks like you are using a finer yarn so it is a bit slow going.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you your compliments and encouragement, ladies!... It really helped me finish this project! I would love to have you all here to visit me on the balcony, glasses in hand, RMs draped over the rail!! It's really hot here at the moment, so I spent some quality time yesterday swabbing it down...water play! So much accumulated soot, but now it's clean!!! That rosé really did taste good after that day!

Roni, we had a taillight adventure similar to your headlight... What a nuisance!

Jane, your RM might be bigger than you think...if there are lots of holes...

Bev, what shrug are you doing? I have a shrug I may start today on our two day drive to the coat of Spain ( north of Barcelona). I had planned to start Sirenia with some sock yarn I bought in Denmark, but it turned out to be elastic yarn!! So much for being in a hurry because DH is patiently waiting, to say nothing of not knowing the language!!! Sigh.

Have great days everyone... Can't wait to catch up this evening!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> More lovely Random Monets!
> 
> Such determination, Mary! I am glad you got it worked out. It is beautiful hanging out on that balcony.
> 
> ...


I was drinking coffee and playing on you tube 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03lNOsElDog
As soon as I saw it I loved it!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane. mine was much bigger once blocked. I ended up with 210 stitches. I think it looks very pretty. Yours I meant!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane,
Mine was so big because I used-well, large needles, but it was really, really big because of the open stitches. And it really stretches when blocked. My already blocked RM stretched out quite big. I think I could have gotten it almost as big as the first one. I had to work on making it smaller. When I make another one, I will add more garter and when blocking I will pin, then spray wet and let dry.

I think that larger needles I used will lose the blocking much easier, which is probably why I loose the scallops in my edging. I will look for a different edging (I really like the openness my shawl), so I need an edging that knits the scallops in, instead of trying to block them in.

Mary,
Here's my pattern.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sideways-ribbed-shrug

The main color is the dark blue in my sample picture, but I am going to put stockinette inserts into the front sides seed stitch panel and work it like I did my sample of sunset colors.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--thanx for the link. just did a swatch to try out the stitch. after the first few stitches it began to move more smoothly and it is interesting to do.

In getting into this link on Youtube, I came across Very Pink's video on what she calls a drop stitch crunch stitch. I had done this before on a sample and her video reminded me of that. It is a really interesting stitch,too. Because of the 2-sided nature of this stitch with lots of texture, it would be great as a wash cloth or dish towel.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma and Tamarque,
Thanks for the links. I love Very Pink's videos. Interesting stitches.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Very Pink is very good. My issue with her is her knitting style. It mesmerizes me and fascinates me so I forget to watch what she is doing and have to :lol:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Very Pink is very good. My issue with her is her knitting style. It mesmerizes me and fascinates me so I forget to watch what she is doing and have to :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I was drinking coffee and playing on you tube
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Norma, thanks for the link to this stitch. I will have to try a row of this on my RM. It also looked as if you had a Lacey/open rib? stitch if I remember correctly. Your shawl really did come out very well. 
As did Tamarque's, Mary's and Caryn's shawls. All are looking good. Hope mine comes out as nice as everyone else's did. 
And Bev, I almost had a heart attack when I saw the post where you cut your shawl. So glad that worked out for you.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> And Bev, I almost had a heart attack when I saw the post where you cut your shawl. So glad that worked out for you.


So am I, Norma, so am I. 

Took it off the blocking board! I kept my points. It's beautiful. Pics later.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

The first time I had to cut into a fabric it took me over a year to find the courage. Finally put it out on KP and got the support to do it. And it was such a simple thing-cutting a strap and remodeling it for fit. Could not believe how much it scared me to do. Bev's venture was a great one and the photos so great for learning. Maybe we need a small project of steeking so everyone can have a practice go at it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I was drinking coffee and playing on you tube
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was so interesting to watch. The stitch develops in the first row verses needing two rows. Thank you! 

Jane, I did more of the double drop stitch rows and mine "grew" really quickly. Yours is looking really good! 

Here is another stitch pattern that could be fun to add: http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90394C.html


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ... playing on you tube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWw3QnxjtG4...


What I like about this is that you only have the working stitch left on the needle. I find with the double YOs that I sometimes knit one of the loops instead of dropping it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--it does seem to grow slowly, but you are using the lace rows so there will be a lot of stretch when you finish.


I am thinking that the stretch will be limited by the kfb & the k2tog edges.


> it looks like you are using a finer yarn so it is a bit slow going.


Actually, it is a sport weight. The slow going is more related to it being neglected while I work on other projects.
I tried to measure it at that point: I think it was about 36 inches along the live edge & 33 on the k2tog. I thought that the k2tog edge looked smaller on the other shawls relative to the edge being knitted.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> ...I would love to have you all here to visit me on the balcony...


Be careful what you wish for! 


> Jane, your RM might be bigger than you think...if there are lots of holes...


I have only knit 100g yet & will probably use 200g & go up to 231 stitches or so - I am thinking about half as much again. I was really tired last night so instead of working on my lace weight project, I just knit on my RM.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane...I think it looks very pretty...


Thank you - different again in colour from all of the others.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane,
> Mine was so big because I used-well, large needles,...I think that larger needles I used will lose the blocking much easier,


I am using 5mm needles - so pretty big, I think. I hope it holds the scallops when it is blocked.


> so I need an edging that knits the scallops in, instead of trying to block them in.


Something like the old shale pattern, maybe?


> The main color is the dark blue ...


Lovely colour combination - I especially like that dark blue.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--it seems that everyone has gotten different sizing. The Kfb is a pretty rigid edge, however the K2tog is very stretchy as will be the bottom lace edge. But you are right that on most of the projects the K2tog side is about 1/2 the width. I think Toni stretched her K2tog side to 32." Yours is coming out bigger. You might begin to do short rows to keep that side from hitting your knees like Bev's. Then you can keep increasing the width while holding the length dimension.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Very Pink is very good. My issue with her is her knitting style....


I tend to choose her videos when I am looking for clarification. She tends to be more focused/direct & uses closeups effectively.

I also find her knitting style odd - not necessarily what you were saying. It looks uncomfortable to me the way that she holds the "waiting" yarn & seems kind of slow. Obviously her style has stood her in great stead so who am I to over-analyze it.

(I will have to look at the other videos later - I have to get on the road to go to a swim meet. Not much knitting for me for the next couple of days.)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--I have a question for you. On the nupps you did on the RM how many YO's did you do? Also, how did you tighten up the top of the Nupps so there were no holes around it?


Its funny you asked this because as I am doing my finishing touches to my RM I was thinking... "didn't DFL have us put YO's around out Nupps?" LOL I just did them.. no YO's and knitting them all together on the next row was easier than purling them all together since it was garter stitch..  but to answer your question I forgot to add YO and I guess they tightened up nice because they were knitted?? maybe.. I'm not sure but I like them


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Jane, I did more of the double drop stitch rows and mine "grew" really quickly. Yours is looking really good!
> ...


Thank you. I am afraid to put too much of the double drop stitch in because I think that it will be more likely to snag.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane...You might begin to do short rows to keep that side from hitting your knees like Bev's. Then you can keep increasing the width while holding the length dimension.


Thank you for the advice. I will have to think about this to understand it better & get a better picture of how it gets worn. It will be a couple of days before I can get back to it, though.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> What I like about this is that you only have the working stitch left on the needle. I find with the double YOs that I sometimes knit one of the loops instead of dropping it.


That was what I liked about it. I had to be very careful with the double YOs :roll:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang I'm going to bet its another cross stitch pattern??  you did such a beautiful job with the dragonfly one 

Ok so I'm lost in posts!!! who ever posted the links to the different drop stitches... YAY love those.. I have always been afraid of the dropped stitch pattern but found it very easy... this first one is even easier ,and Very Pink.. For some reason she reminds me of one of the daughters on the old 'Aleens' craft show! any way she has a great way of talking to us and not at us.. and is very pleasant when she is explaining things her style of knitting is different.. its called flicking and if I had seen that way of knitting when I was going from throwing to continental I would of given it a try.. it seemed like a easy transition... I may practice it later but for now I am just getting smooth with my knitting and would hate to have to start all over.. 

Jane your RM is coming along beautifully... that kfb edge is what goes around your neck if that helps  it doesn't need to be stretch and I think its helpful if its not.. The whole thing is wonky so trying to get it to look like a normal shawl won't happen LOL

Thanks for the Granit stitch Toni that looks like a great one for a filler space or even a wash cloth!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Mary, I added some stitches from lace and eyelets edited by Erica Knight.Open Featherwork and Knotted Openwork. They were very easy to do and next time I would be bolder as I found if I kept a 4 stitch garter edge and fudged stitches at the ends it worked. In all that busyness no one could see the fudge!
Tamarque I do like the stitch you posted and the Lion Brand one Toni. Both of them are great textural stitches.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Very Pink's knitting style reminds me of a darting action and it is quick and the action is even. I guess it reminds me of insects with long tongues that rapidly dart out to capture their prey. To me it looks very fast. I could never do it as my right hand is disabled so no throwing or flicking for me. Wish I could do it--fair isle would be so much easier.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

you know I have been thinking of all our shawls and how they all turned out differently.. and realize that we have learned to be a bit more experimental with our knitting.. and if there is a feature in a pattern we are not crazy about we can feel free to do it the way we want it done.. as long as the integrity of the piece stays the same..  I won't stress those stitches I am not comfortable with any more  like the purl 2 together through the back loop... LOL!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane,
I wanted to let you know, that this last time I blocked my RM the points stayed. So I won't have to find another edging.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi everyone!!!! I've been MIA for so long I have a cramp in my index finger from scrolling and trying to catch up. Don't think I will, so I'll just jump in here.

Everything I've seen in the past thread and this one is amazing. What wonderful things I've missed. Life just got in my way this summer...I had anticipated having much more time to myself....guess again! 

Glad to see everyone well and working away on their stuff. Amazing!!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey, Jacki!!!
So glad to see you again.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

It is nice to see/hear from you again. Jackie. I do hope life gets in the way less!! Then you can chip in more.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I am blocking my scarf. What measured 12" before blocking is coming out to 20" blocked. Nice. I will post RM pictures tomorrow when the scarf is dry. Might as well do them both at the same time.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks!! Its so nice to at least be lurking again! Perhaps I'll hop on the next big thing y'all decide to take on. This is all so wonderful to experience!

Music season is in full swing here in NM. That is one of the things that has been keeping me so busy...going to concerts.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Jacki. Welcome back. You might want to check into the 'converstations' on color and texture that Shirley hosted. A great deal of experimentation went on with ideas exchanged for the improvement of everyone's knitting skills. I don't know your comfort zone with color, but so many are timid about it. This conversation challenged that timidity and it opened people up to try very different things. Once that creative dam opened it spilled over to texture and shaping which we played with on this Random Monet shawl project. Hope you enjoy reading some of it.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome back Jacki. Hope you had fun whilst you were away


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Whine and moan time: I ran out of beads for my Uhura shawlette. I thought I had more in my bead stash (yep, have one of those too, lol) but not the ones I was using. Three stores later I still do not have any beads. Big sigh. I'll look for them online but this means that I have to put this one aside and I am close to finishing. Only 14 rows to go. But I did buy some sock yarn for the yarn stash, like I need more but hey, all that driving around and dealing with the crummy drivers around here meant I needed a treat, right? heh heh 

Have a great day / night, 

Melanie

Ah, I feel better now.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

YAY!!! Bev! that is great... and then for your scarf to be a nice size too is just a bonus!! 

Welcome back Jacki!!! its good you have been busy and not sick !! There is talk about doing Shirley's waterfall sweater in September... maybe you'll be able to join that one!! it could be a stash buster 

good luck with your hunt on your beads Melanie!! I bought a nice size bag of them and started getting worried that there wouldn't be enough.. most the hole was too small  but I made it..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

ok here is my finished BoHo Monet! (that is my name for it)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful Ronie. Really love the colorfulness of it. It is a playful piece. I can see how much the drop stitches and lace rows open up the piece. Mine will not be that way. If I wasn't getting so tired of it another 3-5" would have been good, but can always go back and remodel.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Jane, your RM looks like it is coming along wonderfully. I bet it will be a good size when you finish and blocked. 231 stitches is more than I did. I only did 181 with sport weight on US 3 needles and I think it was plenty large for me. 
Norma, that twisted drop stitch is very neat! I will have to try that sometime. I bookmarked the video. And Tamarque, I liked the one you linked us to as well. Also bookmarked!
Bev, that shrug will be so unique. You are really creative! 
Jacki, glad you have found us again it is so nice that you get to enjoy the music while it's around. 
Melanie, sorry you couldn't find the beads. That is frustrating when you just have so few rows to finish. You definitely needed to buy more yarn to compensate :thumbup: 
And Ronie, your RM is delightful and makes me happy just to look at it. I love how you outlined each insert with color and your nupps came out great!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Now, Ronie,
Your RM is just plain fun. I love the colors and your ribbon. It all works together quite well.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you all very much, the finished piece is just what I wanted..  Plus I wanted a nice displayed picture for the parade


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Thank you all very much, the finished piece is just what I wanted..  Plus I wanted a nice displayed picture for the parade


You did great, Ronie! I love you color work and textures.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, got a new knitting chair today at a garage sale. It fits me better than the old one. Got another bin for my stash, it had grown and covered the top of the chest of drawers. Got some things organized and am quietly knitting. Ready to bind of my baby shrug. Then one more project for someone else. Got the yarn for my shrug today. 

Good day. Oh, and we found a washer and dryer at a garage sale. The old pair are held together with tape and string. I am really surprised they have not died yet. Now, we don't have to wait and wonder.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

You really did good Bev. Isn't is a gift from the goddess when you have finds like that.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Whine and moan time: I ran out of beads for my Uhura shawlette. I thought I had more in my bead stash (yep, have one of those too, lol) but not the ones I was using. Three stores later I still do not have any beads. Big sigh. I'll look for them online but this means that I have to put this one aside and I am close to finishing. Only 14 rows to go. But I did buy some sock yarn for the yarn stash, like I need more but hey, all that driving around and dealing with the crummy drivers around here meant I needed a treat, right? heh heh
> 
> Have a great day / night,
> 
> ...


I am glad the whine helped. We are all sisters under the yarn, and brothers, too but I don't think we've got any of those.
I am so sorry about the beads . Very annoying when you are wanting to finish it!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> You really did good Bev. Isn't is a gift from the goddess when you have finds like that.


 You must have been really good, Bev
:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> ok here is my finished BoHo Monet! (that is my name for it)


Very, very different but so beautiful. I love it :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> ok here is my finished BoHo Monet! (that is my name for it)


Very, very different but so beautiful. I love it :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Now, Norma,
I don't want to claim to goodness. Don't want to lie to my sisters of the yarn.  I mean I try to be good, but it doesn't always work. 

However, Tamarque,
yesterday I was blessed.  And after knitting, I did not get up and hobble around to get the kinks out of my back. After putting my knitting aside, I sat and read in that chair. So comfortable.

Melanie,
I missed the original post about your beads. I even went back and looked for it. So, thanks, Norma, for quoting it. So sorry Melanie, to be so close and have to set a WIP aside for another day. How frustrating.

I give my RM/prayer shawl to my friend today. She had an MIR this week and found her liver and rest of her body was clear of cancer. She only has the cancer in the colon and they can remove that and be done. So thankful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

So glad Bev that you had such good news of your friend's health. Cancer is never something to take lightly, but it certainly is better if it is contained. I am sure she was thrilled to get her gift from you.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Bev, good finds at the garage sale and good news about your friend. At least the cancer has not spread. I bet the shawl will give her comfort in the days ahead.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome back, Jacki! It is good to hear from you again! Pop in on us when you are able. 

I am sorry about your bead frustration, Melanie. grr! I hope you can find what you are looking for.

Congratulations on your wonderful finds, Bev. I am so glad your chair is working well for you. Kinks are not fun. That is the best news ever about your friend. :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

YAY!!!Bev you had a great day!! and great news about your friend.. we pray for results like that for all our friends with health issues...
And what a great find with your new chair and the washer and dryer... oh my we have had those before too... my step dad swore by duct tape  now there is gorilla tape!!

It was so hot here yesterday.. just a fluke really we never get into the 90's and we hit 96! We sat under the umbrella.. I worked on my name plate for the house.. I put our name on a piece of drift wood.. then did some painting and wood burning.. I tried to make it look like its been made for 50+ years..LOL

I will be getting more sewing done today.. if this blouse goes quick I will be making more.. it is a sleeveless tunic and it looks like I will be needing more of these... crazy weather that is for sure..


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie - I can't give you an early brownie for trying to guess since I haven't got the first posting of the second project. <G> All Y'all more experienced knitters are frustrating me...so I'm posting pictures of crochet and cross stitch --> two of the 5-7 items I'm capable of, but faster at.

Mom will have her photos of what I've saved for oil painting...I get to do the work in cross stitch. Win-win? She gets the majority of the photos that are lighter in color, but don't seem to convert nicely (which includes photos with tree bark).


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great news for your friend Bev. Glad that she will be ok.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Duct tape is like the Force. It has a light side and a dark side, and it holds the universe together.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Not knitting related but today I was on a memorial bike ride for a local cyclist who was killed riding to work. To raise money for his favorite local charity there were several raffles (mostly wine baskets with some bike gear thrown in) but I won the big one - a new set of wheels! Woo Woo! I don't win raffles very often (always buy tickets though) so I was quite surprised. I had to have my DH come get me as I rode my bike to the start/finish and cannot ride home carrying the new wheelset. I got lots of offers to carry them home for me though, lol.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Duct tape is like the Force. It has a light side and a dark side, and it holds the universe together.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Yay, Melanie, for new wheels!!

Here are the finished products. I gave the RM to my friend this morning. She didn't get it out and look at it at church, but she is looking forward to seeing it. I told her the story which she loved about how big it was and making 2 into 1. I wore my crescent shawl to church also and got lots of compliments on it. I really like the crescent better for me than the shawl.

My friend sends her thanks for your prayers and good thoughts. There were no cancer cells found anywhere in her body. They are still taking her colon as there was an area the MRI couldn't get very well. She will have the operation Weds and will be in the hospital for a week. They will then test for cancer in what they took out.

Jane,
I am losing the points already. I will have to look for another edging for the next one. These are so easy, quick, and unique, that I am making this my prayer shawl pattern from now on.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, I am sure you are always good. Just as I am :lol: :lol:

I am pleased with your friend's news. You all must be relieved'


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Bev, I am sure you are always good. Just as I am :lol: :lol:


Norma,
That works for me.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, Those RMs is great. When I told DH what you had done he was speechless and that doesn't happen often. Big congratulations!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, that was a wonderful way to hold a memorial :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ronie, really like how your RM turned out. Such a pretty colour, and so unique with the ribbon. I am sure you will be receiving many compliments and people asking where you got it.

Sue


Ronie said:


> ok here is my finished BoHo Monet! (that is my name for it)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome back, Jacki. I know what you mean. I am absent couple of days and it is challenging to read through and reply to the many posts.

Sue


Jacki said:


> Hi everyone!!!! I've been MIA for so long I have a cramp in my index finger from scrolling and trying to catch up. Don't think I will, so I'll just jump in here.
> 
> quote]


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, you certainly had a good day at the garage sales. I don't know how long it is since I last went to one. I just have so much clutter. Need to offload some before buying anything else.

Glad there is some good news for your friend.

Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Woo Hoo Melanie!!! that is a very nice prize!! biggest prize I ever won was MP3 Player that my son promptly lost  he said he returned it.. but it never showed up 

Bev that looks great and I love the hair cut! it looks great from the back anyway  just so you know.. we rarely know what we look like from the back 

Thanks kaixaxang that the first brownie points I have gotten in years  I look forward to seeing your work.. I love to crochet too... it is nothing like years ago.. 

When we were getting our car fixed on Friday we went through a lot of shops and I saw some crochet doily's for $12.00 and up!! I was astounded at how much they were going for.. looks like my 2 dollar bin of crochet thread could make a pretty penny  also upwards of $50.00 for a hobo type tote made out of dyed muslin??? wow but then we went into the fabric store and a yard of quilters cotton was almost $13.00 a yard.. what the heck happened to that market... most of my several bins of material were no more than $4.00 a yard!! good thing I hoarded all that material...LOL


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, such a beautiful shawl and scarf. You did really well with that pattern. You really made it youw own. I think I would like to make another, which of course will be quite different.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Yay, Melanie, for new wheels!!
> 
> ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks all. 

Yes, Sue, I will be making more of these. And I love the idea of the difference and uniqueness of each one. I may have to steal Ronie's colors though.  Just for one.

Ronie,
Thanks, I love my hair cut too. I don't have to curl it and it works well with my straight hair. It's time to go in and get a trim.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Sue I see you survived Friday!!  how was the wedding?? did you take lots and lots of pictures  we LOVE pictures ... LOL


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm happy to say that Amy's wedding went really well. I think she really enjoyed it, and probably is happy to have included the family, rather than just the two going off on their own. It was a very intimate occasion, with just 20 of us, all family members. I think I have made a friend with Bryan's mother, and, although we live at a distance I think we will stay in touch. She helped me set up for the reception and was appreciative of being included. I'm really happy with the restaurant that we chose. The staff really helped make the day. We didn't plan any music, so were very pleasantly surprised to find soft, romantic music playing when we arrived. It definitely was a day to remember. Now, the last of my girls has left and it is time to get used to an empty nest. Not as bad as it sounds as they all live fairly close and visit frequently, but then they go home!

I'm not sure when we get to see the official photos, but here is one I took on my iPad of Amy and Bryan. I didn't get to take many as I was too involved, but I know there are quite a few on everyone's cellphones. The second pic is of the pomander ball that my granddaughter, Alexandra, carried. There was no best man, no bridesmaids or ring bearer, but Amy had her carry the ball, to which the rings were attached by ribbon. I think you can maybe just see the one ring in the photo. They were just tied on lightly, but it took both one of my SILs and my DH to remove them. We were all gathered up around the altar, so we all felt as if we were participating.

Although no best man, my DH, Bryan's brother and father all stood up to give a little speech.

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ah, sounds as if you had a lovely day, Sue. Beautiful daughter.  Nice SIL. The setting looks lovely also, with the flowers and candles.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Kudos to you Melanie. Admire your riding ability. That new set of wheels is a great tribute to your athleticism. Doing the race as a memorial was a wonderful gesture. I am sure his family gained strength from it.

Bev--I am astounded at the size of your RM. The shorter segment you kept has plenty of presence by itself. It looks great and seems to fit your body size perfectly. Dividing it was the absolutely right thing to do.

Toni--did a swatch of the Lionbrand stitch you sent the other day. I think it has potential for something like the RM. Did a few others as well just to keep the needles going while getting my mind focused on the next project. Like the twisted drop stitch that Norma did: it has more interest and character to me than the double YO drop stitch.

Am spending more time in the garden between the raindrops which we had again last nite. So much weeding but most of the big stuff is done. Found a squash yesterday that I did not plant--a cocozelle type. Had though it was my winter squash that got left in the garden. Love nature's surpises.
Think I will try to take some photos of areas with color and texture and see what ideas they prompt in me for knitting. Time to use our recent learning.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations, Melanie! A new set of tires. That's a nice prize!  I can totally believe that you had many offers to take them home. 

What a beautiful wedding, Sue! I am so glad the day went so well. 

When the economy keeps changing, I guess it is a good thing to have a stash or two.  Congratulations, Ronie! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Toni--did a swatch of the Lionbrand stitch you sent the other day. I think it has potential for something like the RM. Did a few others as well just to keep the needles going while getting my mind focused on the next project. Like the twisted drop stitch that Norma did: it has more interest and character to me than the double YO drop stitch.


Yeah! I was hoping for something like that. Have fun!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, what a beautiful bride and groom. What a lovely day and so loving. Congratulations!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue thank you for sharing the pictures.. I see your flowers in the back ground and what a lovely couple.. I understand their wants of having a small wedding but this one sounds like it had all the special touches as a big one but all by surprise  did your daughter like the flowers?? or did you tell her you ordered them


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow, congrats on the new wheels Melanie. What fun to win a raffle, and such a good prize. It does make me nervous and sad tho to hear that a fellow has died riding his bike to work. My DH is a biker also and has had his share of close calls. Do be careful Melanie.

Bev, how wonderful that both pieces turned out so perfect! 

Sue, looks like all went beautifully with the wedding. Lovely picture of the bride and groom.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Bev--I am astounded at the size of your RM. The shorter segment you kept has plenty of presence by itself. It looks great and seems to fit your body size perfectly. Dividing it was the absolutely right thing to do.


I was also astounded at how much both pieces grew, but I love the openness of the stitches. Perfect for wearing in the summer when you want some decoration without warmth.  The number of stitches in the RM was only 131.

Thanks, Caryn, I'm glad too they both turned out. I wore mine to church and received compliments on it.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sounds like a perfect wedding day Sue - congrats!!

Your split RM came out great Bev.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

thanks, Melanie.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=367715.0#axzz384DbAuCb
Look what I just found!! This looks like as much fun as the Random Monet!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Thanks kaixixang that the first brownie points I have gotten in years  I look forward to seeing your work.. I love to crochet too... it is nothing like years ago..


I said nothing about points....for a majority of us - it is ALL about the chocolate! BROWNIE!

It's not fixed yet because I haven't worked the 20 across stitches. Just getting the left-most decade of stitches worked out now.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=367715.0#axzz384DbAuCb
> Look what I just found!! This looks like as much fun as the Random Monet!


That looks very interesting, :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh my, so much going on. More shawl pics, excellent. Wedding pics from Sue - thank you for that. A raffle win of new wheels for Melanie-how wonderful! Bev has a grateful recipient of her RM plus kudos on her piece of it in crescent shawl form. 
And I have worked a few more rows of the RM. My other projects have taken me longer to keep up than I expected. This MKAL was free so I want to be able to complete it before July 31.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Duct tape is like the Force. It has a light side and a dark side, and it holds the universe together.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Duct tape is like the Force. It has a light side and a dark side, and it holds the universe together.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Oops...sorry for all the dupes... :-(


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow! Those both came out so beautifully! I'm so happy for your friend's good news... Although recovering from that surgery will take a lot out of her for awhile... She'll need the shawl comfort!!



eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Yay, Melanie, for new wheels!!
> 
> ...


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I had to laugh... In one of the pics, it was at least as huge as Bev's original!! But it does show off a great variety of stitches!!



Ronie said:


> http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=367715.0#axzz384DbAuCb
> Look what I just found!! This looks like as much fun as the Random Monet!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=367715.0#axzz384DbAuCb
> Look what I just found!! This looks like as much fun as the Random Monet!


My, my that does look like fun. In one of her shawls she uses the drop stitch wave too. I like that look better than the plain drop stitch. And not every one likes an asymetrical shawl.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> My, my that does look like fun. In one of her shawls she uses the drop stitch wave too. I like that look better than the plain drop stitch. And not every one likes an asymetrical shawl.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: My little brain has been working overtime all morning. I am glad that something can get the cogs whirling!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

bev--what size needles and yarn wt did you use on your RM. It boggles my mind that yours was so huge--the exact opposite of mine.

sue--your wedding pics are so nice. small, intimate celebrations are often the most memorable and enjoyable.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

That was fun to look at Ronie. I saw those wavy drop stitches too, that reminded me of Sue's RM. 
Chris, what mkal are you doing? I've forgotten.
Kaixikang, looking forward to seeing the start of your newest project.
I just finished a pair of socks and now I'm getting back to try to finish my Lavender fields. I am up to the grafting part, which I have been putting off! 
Oh and in case Julie is lurking, I happened to notice today is her birthday. So Happy Birthday Julie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Oh and in case Julie is lurking, I happened to notice today is her birthday. So Happy Birthday Julie


Happy birthday, Julie!

I won't be able to do anything but lurk for a while - if that.
I just got back from 2 days away to a swim meet. I have one to plan for Saturday & another for the week after. I am getting the DTs again.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Happy Birthday, dear Julie, Happy Birthday to you :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Julie!! We miss you! Hope life settles down for you.

Tamarque,
I used size 11/8mm needles. My yarn was a sock/fingering weight. And to get the finished size of my shortened RM, I added my edging at 131 stitches. And remember I used a lot of open stitches. Never more than 4 rows of garter together. Also, I would recommend a different edging when using larger needles. An actual scalloped edging. The more open the stitches the less likely it will be to hold the points on the end. HTH.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Happy Birthday, Julie!! We miss you! Hope life settles down for you.
> 
> Tamarque,
> I used size 11/8mm needles. My yarn was a sock/fingering weight. And to get the finished size of my shortened RM, I added my edging at 131 stitches. And remember I used a lot of open stitches. Never more than 4 rows of garter together. Also, I would recommend a different edging when using larger needles. An actual scalloped edging. The more open the stitches the less likely it will be to hold the points on the end. HTH.


that is probably what added to my points not pulling out.. that and the beads..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone!! are we continuing on with this thread???

I have an incredibly busy week ahead... its canning season which means I will be standing over a hot pot all day  but the over time will help with my vacation 

OH Happy Birthday Julie    .. stay safe and warm and I hope you have an amazing day!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

*Happy Birthday Julie!!!*
I hope you have a happy day!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy Birthday Julie!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

*Happy Birthday, Julie!!!* I hope it is a special day for you!

What an interesting and fun pattern, Ronie! Happy Canning Day!

Yes, we are going for two week sessions and will continue on here for the next week.  I think Sue is taking the next two weeks (7/27 or 28 - 8/3 or 4) It seems to me someone else mentioned a two week period also, but I do not remember who. :? I will take Aug 31 - Sept 14.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Toni!! I was just wondering I was sure that someone would remember


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Toni!! I was just wondering I was sure that someone would remember


You are welcome, Ronie. I have this much of the schedule written down now.

I am totally enjoying all of these travel spots that we have been doing. Throw in some lace and other knitting and ta da! Just keep it simple. As others have said, we tend to have a life of our own and go off on wonderful tangents.  Do we have any takers for the two - two week sessions of August?  8/3 - 17 and 8/17 - 31


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I am taking the middle of August, maybe the 17th. :shock:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I am taking the middle of August, maybe the 17th. :shock:


Whoo Hoo! Way to go, Melanie! You will do great! Whatever you share with us will be fun and interesting. :thumbup: You go, girl!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ..Do we have any takers for the two - two week sessions of August?  8/3 - 17 and 8/17 - 31


Sorry - I'm flat out until the end of August.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Julie.

Yes, I am hosting week of 28th July.

Good luck with your canning, Ronie. I don't think I am that ambitious. I am going to try a recipe for cucumber soup as I have several cucumbers we got from Kat's garden. I have made some cucumber salad, but wanted to try something else. Anybody have a special recipe for cucumbers?
Sue



TLL said:


> *Happy Birthday, Julie!!!* I hope it is a special day for you!
> 
> What an interesting and fun pattern, Ronie! Happy Canning Day!
> 
> Yes, we are going for two week sessions and will continue on here for the next week.  I think Sue is taking the next two weeks (7/27 or 28 - 8/3 or 4) It seems to me someone else mentioned a two week period also, but I do not remember who. :? I will take Aug 31 - Sept 14.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie--have a wonderful warm day. may the goddess shine on you and yours.

Bev--thanks for the info. what dramatically different experiences we are having with the RM. I have reblocked mine which will be done in 2 segments. Later today for the second one. It will be nowhere's as large as yours or others since I didn't use lace except for the pattern border. I have learned so much on this one project.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Happy birthday Julie.

Good luck canning Ronie. I hope to freeze some tomatoes.

Haying is almost done. I look like a crispy critter. I think even my hair is sun bleached. In streaks through the holes in my hat.  ;-)


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Happy Birthday, Julie.
> 
> Yes, I am hosting week of 28th July.
> 
> ...


Here is a simple one that I have used. It is good if you like yogurt and garlic.
2 small cucumbers, 1 clove garlic, dash of salt,1/2cup plain yogurt (I use whole milk). 
Shred the cukes and squeeze to remove excess liquid. Chop the garlic and sprinkle with salt. Mush together to make a kind of paste. Whisk together the paste and yogurt. Stir in shredded cucumber. Season with salt and pepper and fresh mint if you like.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I can take the first open slot in Sept. What a good idea to write it all down. We are heading off on vacation the middle of Aug and will NOT have computer access. Going camping.  Great idea for writing things on the calender. I will do that now. 

Oh, with Sue taking the weeks of July 28 and Aug2, the next opening in Aug will be the weeks of Aug 10and Aug 24th. So Aug will end with someone-Toni?? the weeks of Aug 24 and Aug31. Is this making sense, or am I messed up. I can take the two weeks in Sept after Toni. 

Tamarque,
I second that thought of learning so much on this project. It has been amazing how things have exploded/expanded since Shirley's Conversations.

Good luck to all planning canning. I wish you a cool day with yummy recipes.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry...wifi's so slow today...I can't tell when I've posted!! I'll just rely on the internet to do the right thing from now on!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> You are welcome, Ronie. I have this much of the schedule written down now.
> 
> I am totally enjoying all of these travel spots that we have been doing. Throw in some lace and other knitting and ta da! Just keep it simple. As others have said, we tend to have a life of our own and go off on wonderful tangents.  Do we have any takers for the two - two week sessions of August?  8/3 - 17 and 8/17 - 31


August is a no go for me, except for the last week, beginning on the 25th-26th... And I could do the first week in September, if those times are helpful! We're doing too much traveling with unreliable wifi (like right now!!!) to try to check in often at other times. I'm OK for the last week in September thru October and beyond! If anyone's trying to organize, just stick me in where I'm useful... Two weeks together, or one at a time...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, ladies, for jumping in and filling up holes in our schedule. This is what I have gathered from you all this morning:

Norma is on until 7/28
Sue: 7/28 - 8/3
_____ : 8/3 - 10
Bev: 8/10 - 17
Melanie: 8/17 - 31
Me/Toni: 8/31 - 9/14
Mary: sometime after the end of Sept.

Would anyone like to take us on a little tour that first week in August?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

If there are no takers for first week in August, mine can continue over , so basically we are covered though mid Sept.

Thanks for writing this down in one place.
Sue



TLL said:


> Thank you, ladies, for jumping in and filling up holes in our schedule. This is what I have gathered from you all this morning:
> 
> Norma is on until 7/28
> Sue: 7/28 - 8/3
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, that sounds good to me. I was planning making cucumber soup for lunch today, and sent DH out with list of things I needed yesterday, so I would be ready to go. Was getting ready to do it, but couldn't find the chicken broth that was on the list. He remembered picking it up at Costco. Guess he put it in wrong basket as he didn't pay for it. So he has just gone out again to get it.

Sue


sisu said:


> Here is a simple one that I have used. It is good if you like yogurt and garlic.
> 2 small cucumbers, 1 clove garlic, dash of salt,1/2cup plain yogurt (I use whole milk).
> Shred the cukes and squeeze to remove excess liquid. Chop the garlic and sprinkle with salt. Mush together to make a kind of paste. Whisk together the paste and yogurt. Stir in shredded cucumber. Season with salt and pepper and fresh mint if you like.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I can take the first open slot in Sept. Is this making sense, or am I messed up. I can take the two weeks in Sept after Toni.


Toni,
I can't take Aug as I will be on vacation. I can take the first opening in Sept. Are we running one week or two weeks?


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Happy birthday, Julie!!! Wishing you all the best

Sue, it looks like a lovely wedding. Congrats to you, your DD and SIL and entire family. Your floral arrangement looks very lovely on the pedestal. The bride and groom make a beautiful pair

All of you creators of RM deserve a huge round of applause!!! All of them are gorgeous and I think speak to the personalities of each creator. Anyway, that's my story Yes, it looks like there is definitely an influence from the color and texture conversations. 

Too many pages behind to do justice to all of your postings, they were all a pleasure to read!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Toni,
> I can't take Aug as I will be on vacation. I can take the first opening in Sept. Are we running one week or two weeks?


I'm sorry, Bev. I must have misunderstood. Have a great vacation! 

If Sue continues through Aug 10, we have an opening from 8/10 - 17. Or we could keep it going until the 17th and chatter on as we do. 

I am thinking that we pretty much decided that 2 weeks works for each "party".


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, that sounds good to me. I was planning making cucumber soup for lunch today, and sent DH out with list of things I needed yesterday, so I would be ready to go. Was getting ready to do it, but couldn't find the chicken broth that was on the list. He remembered picking it up at Costco.  Guess he put it in wrong basket as he didn't pay for it. So he has just gone out again to get it.
> 
> Sue


Mmm, that sounds good too. What else do you put in to make it?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sour cream, red wine vinegar and little green onion, although I am just using regular onion, should be ok. Think it can be served hot or cold. I would like to try it cold first.

Sue


sisu said:


> Mmm, that sounds good too. What else do you put in to make it?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> I'm sorry, Bev. I must have misunderstood. Have a great vacation!
> 
> If Sue continues through Aug 10, we have an opening from 8/10 - 17. Or we could keep it going until the 17th and chatter on as we do.
> 
> I am thinking that we pretty much decided that 2 weeks works for each "party".


I have still some things Welsh to post. If everyone is not fed up with it I could use it Aug 10th to 17.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I bought some Posh yarn yesterday. I can't wait until it comes :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I bought some Posh yarn yesterday. I can't wait until it comes :thumbup:


What did you get? I got some of the Audrey Lace - What's Bugging you? (arranged for a personal shopper) Plus some Carissa sock - A Man May Smile... & Madeline Lace - Let Us Use Our Little Grey Cells
Now I can't afford to eat for the next month.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I bought Madeleine lace, Let us use our little grey cells (snap) and Sadie lace, I came so far for the beauty. I might get it tomorrow as it is within Wales :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I bought some Carissa Sock When the Winds are Breathing Low. Now I have to wait a while before ordering. I just received one in mail on Friday.

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I have still some things Welsh to post. If everyone is not fed up with it I could use it Aug 10th to 17.


Are you kidding?!  We would love to see more of your beautiful land! I will put you down for those dates and we are covered through mid-September. :thumbup:

It sounds like some very lovely yarns were purchased this weekend. Won't it be fun to see them worked up?! 

Tricia, I hope you are drinking LOTS of water! This has been perfect haying weather.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Came across this today. Pay no attention to the hefty price tag. It caught my eye with our recent ventures into colour and texture. It was interesting to read a little of what she wrote about it.

http://www.artfire.com/ext/shop/product_view/SplitRockRanch/6164427/aloha_hand_knitted_shawl_wrap_/handmade/accessories/shawls/wraps

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, I have those dates on my calender. I will post photos of my yarn when it arrives. I have one pattern in mind already!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Very interesting Sue! I love the price.. I wonder how much we could all get for our creations  of course she uses some high end yarns and these are one of a kind.. but wow if I thought I could get that much I would quit my job and start selling... Kudo's to her!!  she's doing it..


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, ladies, for jumping in and filling up holes in our schedule. This is what I have gathered from you all this morning:
> 
> Norma is on until 7/28
> Sue: 7/28 - 8/3
> ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Awwwwww!!! I forgot all about the Posh yarns. I am unfortunately out of money, so it was all for the best. I will be checking things out in the time ahead.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia take it easy.. too much sun is hard on a person  like Toni said... keep hydrated.. 
The canning went fine.. we aren't getting as much of a yield as we would like but it is what it is.. We had a cool snap come through so the kitchen didn't get overly hot.. I'll be doing them all week!! 
Oh I want to see pictures of new yarn!!!  its so I can live vicariously through you all


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Toni, I have those dates on my calender. I will post photos of my yarn when it arrives. I have one pattern in mind already!


Yeah! That sounds wonderful, Norma!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> TLL said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, ladies, for jumping in and filling up holes in our schedule. This is what I have gathered from you all this morning:
> ...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Tricia take it easy.. too much sun is hard on a person  like Toni said... keep hydrated..
> The canning went fine.. we aren't getting as much of a yield as we would like but it is what it is.. We had a cool snap come through so the kitchen didn't get overly hot.. I'll be doing them all week!!
> Oh I want to see pictures of new yarn!!!  its so I can live vicariously through you all


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Toni,
Do you have me on the schedule in Sept?? What dates??


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Toni,
> Do you have me on the schedule in Sept?? What dates??


This is the updated schedule:

Norma through 7/28

Sue: 7/28 - 8/10

Norma: 8/10 - 17

Melanie: 8/17 - 31

Me/Toni: 8/31 - 9/14

Would you like the next two weeks in Sept. (14 - 28)?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh, I definitely will pay attention to that price Sue. It does interest me to see what others charge for their work. Too many women sell their work for nothing and it is very irritating to me when I try to put prices on my work.

That is an interesting piece tho and I bet it is super simple to do. Mainly different yarns with high textures. However, not much of that in my stash.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--do you know if that woman's yarns are high end? or just look that way?

I haven't volunteered for a week but will do one in the Fall.
May teach a workshop on KP if Shirley is still scheduling them, but I am sure we can work it out.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> This is the updated schedule:
> 
> Norma through 7/28
> 
> ...


Yep, that works for me!! I shall mark it on my calender.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I haven't volunteered for a week but will do one in the Fall.


Just let us know and we will pencil you in! We have hosts through Sept. 28th.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--do you know if that woman's yarns are high end? or just look that way?
> 
> I haven't volunteered for a week but will do one in the Fall.
> May teach a workshop on KP if Shirley is still scheduling them, but I am sure we can work it out.


She described the yarn she used on the site. I'll look for it and post it here!

This sounds expensive to me anyway 

" Hand knitted by Brenda Vance of Split Rock Ranch using a stunning hand spun yarn from Larkspur Funny Farm spun by Grace Gerber. The yarn consists of Cashmere Merino Alpaca Mohair Silk and Bamboo. The main colors are salmon, coral, pink, cream, sage green, fern green with pink sequin flowers. Thick and thin wool, novelty eyelash, boucle and other fibers wrapped/plied with a coral/salmon thread. So much texture and visual interest to this piece!"


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Yep, that works for me!! I shall mark it on my calender.


Thanks, Bev!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, how did your cucumber soup turn out? It sounded delicious.
Your link was fun to see too. What wonderful textures and colors she uses.

Sounds like there were lots of Posh purchases! Can't wait to see them all and what they turn into  it is amazing how fast they sell everything out!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/free-flowing-river-scarf
Was this a pattern someone here recommended? It also seems like it fits in with the RM idea and our playing with texture and color.

Looking forward to hearing and seeing more about Wales, Norma. Never too much of vicarious traveling


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We just had a taste of it, but keeping it for tomorrow to eat cold. It did taste pretty good, a good summer soup.


sisu said:


> Sue, how did your cucumber soup turn out? It sounded delicious.
> Your link was fun to see too. What wonderful textures and colors she uses.
> 
> I think we have looked at something by her before, although I don't think it was this pattern.
> ...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/free-flowing-river-scarf
> Was this a pattern someone here recommended? It also seems like it fits in with the RM idea and our playing with texture and color.


I don't think it was this one, but it sure is the same style, isn't it?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

britgirl said:


> We just had a taste of it, but keeping it for tomorrow to eat cold. It did taste pretty good, a good summer soup.


Sue, I have a delicious recipe for cucumber. 
Peel, half length wise and remove seeds of 2 cucumbers
1 cup cooked chopped chicken (leftovers or I will cook 1 or 2 breasts in water and use that for the broth)
1 cup chopped day old bread
4 Tbsp. melted butter
1 tsp. of tarragon or parsley or cilantro. Whichever you prefer. 
Maybe a couple Tbsps of broth to add to the mixture to make sure it is moist enough. Mix all together and stuff the cukes. Place in a large pan with lid in about 1 cup of chicken broth and simmer about 10 minutes. 
Mmmm, so good. 
Editing to add - salt and pepper mixture to taste.

Also, have you ever just sliced and dried in butter. Delicious.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Came across this today. Pay no attention to the hefty price tag. It caught my eye with our recent ventures into colour and texture. It was interesting to read a little of what she wrote about it.
> 
> http://www.artfire.com/ext/shop/product_view/SplitRockRanch/6164427/aloha_hand_knitted_shawl_wrap_/handmade/accessories/shawls/wraps
> 
> Sue


This almost looks like it could be a RM. But it also looks oddly shaped. I would never pay that much for something like a shawl when all you see is one angle. I have a pile of stash that I have picked up on sale, a lot from ACMoore. And if I use a little bit of all of it I could probably say that it has most of the fibers that she says. Just saying......


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I just took a longer look at the shawl Ronie sent and it is upscale yarns. Mainly color and texture and little stitch variation from what i could see.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

I read through so fast when there are a lot of pages, I am sure that I missed some things and I so apologize for that.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I overheard someone in front of the commercially made garlic bread. I know garlic cannot be grown fresh by everyone but REAL butter and freshly roasted garlic spread together on bread. Toasted gently in the oven at 150 to 200 degrees Fahrenheit.

Before the stuff smells bitter...take a peek to make sure you have the bread toasted and not burnt. You should feel a firm surface with the back of a metal spoon/fork/knife. OR you can spread on BOTH sides and do 2-4 slices in a clean skillet. Cast Iron optional. When you don't see (or hear) any more bubbling action flip.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you. That sounds really good. Definitely will have to try it. Hopefully my DD will be giving me some more from her garden.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> Sue, I have a delicious recipe for cucumber.
> Peel, half length wise and remove seeds of 2 cucumbers
> 1 cup cooked chopped chicken (leftovers or I will cook 1 or 2 breasts in water and use that for the broth)
> 1 cup chopped day old bread
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I think the designer said something about doing some shaping for the back.

I am definitely looking at things from a different perspective now. I remember seeing some yarns with the different fibers at the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival in May, and couldn't have imagined why people would want to buy them. My eyes have been opened now and I can see the potential in some of those yarns now!

Sue


KittyChris said:


> This almost looks like it could be a RM. But it also looks oddly shaped. I would never pay that much for something like a shawl when all you see is one angle. I have a pile of stash that I have picked up on sale, a lot from ACMoore. And if I use a little bit of all of it I could probably say that it has most of the fibers that she says. Just saying......


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a hard time, too, thinking of working in such novelty yarns. However, I think if you have good quality yarns, it shows. So many of the yarns I see are the cheaper ones in the big box type stores and it turns me off. The yarns online are hard to judge quality. Tahki St. Charles yarns are like that for me. They are expensive, made of many synthetics, and don't give me confidence to order. But I wonder how they would actually feel to hold and use?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have to agree on the quality yarn comment above. There are 4 skeins worth of lace weight cashmere-merino and merino that I'm working on in a US mens 13-14 size. SOOOO yummy feeling and professional looking. I stopped working on the one pair - pre current glasses. GOT to start on them again!

I looked at the current cross stitch project...there should be more than enough stitches for the 20 across.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Came across this today. Pay no attention to the hefty price tag. It caught my eye with our recent ventures into colour and texture. It was interesting to read a little of what she wrote about it.
> 
> http://www.artfire.com/ext/shop/product_view/SplitRockRanch/6164427/aloha_hand_knitted_shawl_wrap_/handmade/accessories/shawls/wraps
> 
> Sue


I meant to comment on this yeaterday but forgot. I think it is lovely but then my brain starts how much yarn could I buy for that price? I could knit that myself :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kaixixang. I never was good at guessing games!! It looks beutifully embroidered though. I can't wait to see more.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sue, how did your cucumber soup turn out? It sounded delicious.
> Your link was fun to see too. What wonderful textures and colors she uses.
> 
> Sounds like there were lots of Posh purchases! Can't wait to see them all and what they turn into  it is amazing how fast they sell everything out!
> ...


This looks like the perfect thing for me to knit!! And it's free!!!! This quote sold me: "How about a scarf, all in a silky flow of stitches knit in the free-range style where no mistakes happen because theyre simply not acknowledged?" Jus think of what a KAL our group could have with it!!!!!!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> I have to agree on the quality yarn comment above. There are 4 skeins worth of lace weight cashmere-merino and merino that I'm working on in a US mens 13-14 size. SOOOO yummy feeling and professional looking. I stopped working on the one pair - pre current glasses. GOT to start on them again!
> 
> I looked at the current cross stitch project...there should be more than enough stitches for the 20 across.


The colors make me think it's a cat, but it doesn't look like anything that I can tell yet.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Here is a link to a cute short video called Yarnie, which is a parody of a song called Selfie which I have never heard as I don't listen to modern music. It's done by Kristen @ GoodKnitKisses who does loom knitting.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Here is a link to a cute short video called Yarnie, which is a parody of a song called Selfie which I have never heard as I don't listen to modern music. It's done by Kristen @ GoodKnitKisses who does loom knitting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> The colors make me think it's a cat, but it doesn't look like anything that I can tell yet.


KittyChris has the first partial clue.

Here's another "Help" - http://www.eksuccessbrands.com/dimensionsneedleworks/
The photo showing the project is listed at least twice in the Counted Cross Stitch section.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> The colors make me think it's a cat, but it doesn't look like anything that I can tell yet.


Yep, yep, that's my guess also.  What a fun game, Kaixaixang. Personally, I like Max the cat.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris--the video was cute and very younger generation.
It gives me pause to think about communicating styles.

KX--I am sorry but I cannot read that web site. Too much strain on my eyes to take it in.

Vogue Knitting is hosting a knitting event in Brooklyn next week with Stephen West and Steven Berg (Stephen and Steven tour) with Tahki St. Charles. Wouldn't that be great to able to go but they are asking $350 for 2 days and that is way to prohibitive for me. And if you go to an event like this, you know will be lusting to buy yarns. This event would have made a great vacation for all you traveling knitters.

Here is the link:

https://store.vogueknitting.com/p-2978-vogue-knitting-live-knit-intensive.aspx

Here is a link to a tutorial on West's Swants

http://westknits.com/index.php/2013/11/swants-tutorial/

don't think I would do these, but they can be fun.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Yep, yep, that's my guess also.  What a fun game, Kaixaixang. Personally, I like Max the cat.


 :-D Close in price...but mine (even though I didn't pay the cost of the websites asking price) is about a third of the $27+ USD cost. Narrowing it down. I'm going to post another later similar one after a few of the REAL photos worked up that one of y'all "win". Won't have the "same" title, but will keep all y'all guessing.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tamarque,
Swants. . . maybe. . . someday. I bookmarked it.  We'll see. Weren't you the one who thought we should practice steeking? Well, here's our project.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tamarque an interesting concept!! Mmm perhaps not for me!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Here is a link to a cute short video called Yarnie, which is a parody of a song called Selfie which I have never heard as I don't listen to modern music. It's done by Kristen @ GoodKnitKisses who does loom knitting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I am thinking a cat in a tree too!!! Kaixixang! but my computer is running slow this morning and I woke up late.. I'll look through those when I get home this evening...

I guess I threw my back out a bit more than I thought yesterday... this is one rough morning... I'm such a light weight I took 1 PM Advil and I'm still groggy...LOL I have to get around and go to work then I have my normal dr.s appointment today.. so I don't have the luxury of laying on the couch all day and nursing myself back to normal


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, poor you. "Backs" are nasty things. I hope you feel better soon


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oooo, Ronie,
when the back hurts it effects everything. Take care!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning, all!

Kaixixang, my guess is going to be like Ronie's - a tabby cat in a tree. You have some beautiful blends of color going on there. 

Ronie, maybe you did this already, but our chiropractor has given us some stretches to do when we are hurting, actually we are supposed to do them all the time.  Anyway, my favorite is similar to the old windmill stretch from way back in the day, but with both arms outstretched, start with them hanging down then the backs of your hands meet above your head. Six of these and I can really feel the muscles loosening up.  I hope it helps. (I don't do pm meds anymore as I wake up groggy too.)


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I looked at the current cross stitch project...there should be more than enough stitches for the 20 across.


A sparrow in the grass?

Those links were fun to check out! I can't quite picture myself in those pants though.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

My yarn arrived this morning, it is lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone... I'll do those stretches too!! 
Norma that was fast and those yarns are beautiful!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful. That was fast, but you are right there, of course., My last order took about about 12 days, but I did get an email this morning, so I am figuring the end of next week.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> My yarn arrived this morning, it is lovely :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> My yarn arrived this morning, it is lovely :thumbup:


Oh my! It sure is!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Thanks everyone... I'll do those stretches too!!
> Norma that was fast and those yarns are beautiful!


I hope they help you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> My yarn arrived this morning, it is lovely :thumbup:


Yummy - I'll have to wait another week for mine.
Is the grey one "Let Us Use Our Little Grey Cells?"
It is darker than I had thought.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Yummy - I'll have to wait another week for mine.
> Is the grey one "Let Us Use Our Little Grey Cells?"
> It is darker than I had thought.


Yes. It is a fairly accurate photo but there is a touch of green and purple. Sort of a haze? It is very pretty.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--as an old back sufferer, i have several things i do to keep me moving. I would suggest rubbing in arnica lotion/ointment or tiger balm or taking an Epsom salt bath. Then do your exercises, of which i have many. I would also do some yoga type breathing into the sore area and visualize the pain leaving and you feeling good. As for exercises, the first is to lie on your back and pull knees to chest gently to stretch the back. Then with knees to chest rock side to side slowly. Do neck rotations, side to side, front to back and then in circles--3x each. Lift and drop shoulders about 4x followed by rotating each shoulder foward 4x, followed by rotating both shoulders backward in an 8 pattern (left then right, repeat). After that it will be safer to do side stretches and finally the one toni suggested. Also stretch arms out and lean forward with your back straight and reach to the floor. This much safter than the usual drop your head with rounded back and reach. You need to slowly work on getting all the muscles loosened and warmed up before doing the more dramatic stretching. I have a whole mess of others that I include at different times. Hope you feel better.

KX--i cannot understand your project at the moment. Maybe I missed a post, but?????

Norma--your Posh yarn is very posh.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Kaixixang, My guess is furry friends. Although I don't think I saw it listed twice. Love the colors so far in yours, even if it's not that one  

Got a chuckle out of the swants, Tamarque. I could see my grandson(22) liking them possibly  

Roni, sorry to hear about your back, hope the exercises help and that you will feel better by tonight!

Norma, those yarn colors are so pretty. I really want to touch them!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I thought those swants might be good long underwear, or pj bottoms on a cold winter night.  I certainly would not go dancing in the town square or posing for anyone, except maybe the lace party.  Underline 'maybe'.

Norma, 
loved your yarn. What is the name of the other color-What's Bugging You??


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Kiaxixang - nice coloring so far, lots of tunneling floss going on I bet 

Ronie - take care, and do the stretches, they help a lot. Try to do them regularly, even when your back does not hurt, to help prevent the minor aches.

Norma - love your new yarn, can't wait to see what you make with them.

The baby blanket is still not blocked, so little time available after work. If I did not need to sleep...

Beads are on order and have shipped. In the mean time I have cast on a new project (yes, the socks are still waiting but they will go with me for the upcoming road trip) which will come with me on vacation. I am knitting the Greek Revival shawl, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/greek-revival-shawl , using Cascade alpaca lace in black (gasp!).

Have a great day,

Melanie


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oooo, Melanie,
What a gorgeous shawl!!!! Good luck on the black. Knit with something white in your lap so you can see the stitches better.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Maybe I made it TOO easy. Here is the link to the LARGER photo...though I was going to have all y'all guess the name of the main project - it is a basic color scheme. NOTHING like the next few photos: http://www.eksuccessbrands.com/dimensionsneedleworks/Products/Hang_on_Kitty__16734.htm

Ronie gets to pm me the choice photo she wants to see...and this new round, BOTH of us will offer hints (as soon as I get a column of color in the next project). There won't be a main website cited - though I only harvested photos from a royalty free website - multiple available (so no one can jump in earlier than the rest).


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> I thought those swants might be good long underwear, or pj bottoms on a cold winter night.  I certainly would not go dancing in the town square or posing for anyone, except maybe the lace party.  Underline 'maybe'.
> 
> Norma,
> loved your yarn. What is the name of the other color-What's Bugging You??


It is "Came so far for Beauty" and it is pretty much that colour. I am so pleased with my purchases that I shall go bac for more. It is lovely to stroke!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--yes steeking for the swants, a good practice. These guys are very adventurous in their use of color and shape. I wouldn't do them but their other patterns are very intriguing and wish I could afford the 2 days in NYC; it is so close to me it hurts.

KX--very cute kitty and so is your game.

Melanie--all I can say is really good luck working that shawl in black. my eyes already hurt for you just thinking about it. hope you have really strong and bright light to help. it is a beautiful shawl, tho and will probably be fun to see it develop. i just bought a skein of Cascade alpaca lace in a flax color and am looking for what to do with it. it feels delicious.

The temps are climbing here along with the humidity and am trying to get out of the house for a couple of jobs. It is killing me that I have to put on sneakers to work--just too hot. Hope you all are cooler. We know Julie is, but the rest of you?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Oooo, Melanie,
> What a gorgeous shawl!!!! Good luck on the black. Knit with something white in your lap so you can see the stitches better.


Seconded :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: My DGD needs a black shawl for when she plays in the orchestra. She is in evening dress but can be chilly to and from the stage. Let us know how you go along with the black. I am hesitant to try.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tamarque for UK we are having a heatwave and some humdity. I think our top temp is about 27f and higher in Londaon and other cities.
Kaixixang that is a very cute picture.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That is going to be a dramatic shawl when you are done, Melanie. :thumbup: I love it when designers do a stitch pattern instead of a simple "spine" for the center of the shawl.

It is a tabby!  Happy Stitching, Kaixixang! We have some little ones starting to peek out of their hiding place under our porch. They are soooo cute! Our big dog is a little intimidating, so we do not see them much though.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Kiaxixang - nice coloring so far, lots of tunneling floss going on I bet
> 
> Ronie - take care, and do the stretches, they help a lot. Try to do them regularly, even when your back does not hurt, to help prevent the minor aches.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Maybe I made it TOO easy. Here is the link to the LARGER photo...though I was going to have all y'all guess the name of the main project - it is a basic color scheme. NOTHING like the next few photos: http://www.eksuccessbrands.com/dimensionsneedleworks/Products/Hang_on_Kitty__16734.htm
> 
> Ronie gets to pm me the choice photo she wants to see...and this new round, BOTH of us will offer hints (as soon as I get a column of color in the next project). There won't be a main website cited - though I only harvested photos from a royalty free website - multiple available (so no one can jump in earlier than the rest).


That is very cute!!! I am not sure what photo I should choose from?? are you looking for a new cross stitch to do ??


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you all for the encouragement I see my dr in a few minutes.. I just popped home for lunch.. She will fix me right up.. I do stretches all the time anyway.. it was just one of those flukes. I turned ever so slightly and it zapped me.. I also have issues with my lower back .. that has been a ongoing issue for years now.. I am not in as bad of shape as lots of people with back problems.. my dear friend had surgery and in a years time it was back to being bad again.. mine is just getting older and always having very physical jobs.. and moving large pots of boiling water and cases of produce doesn't help...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> mine is just getting older and always having very physical jobs.. and moving large pots of boiling water and cases of produce doesn't help...


  Ain't that the truth!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--Before you do Toni's exercise you really should do a warm up. Having several decades of dealing with a congential problem I have learned a few things. First begin with simple stretches. Begin on your back with knees to chest and pull gently to stretch the spin. Then, with knees still to chest, rocking sideways about 10-20 times. Follow this with some stomach warm ups: with knees bent and feet on floor or bed, lift one leg and set down and then other leg. Repeast about 20x per leg as possible. Concentrate on using the stomach muscles to lift the legs.
Then you can straighten the legs and lift one at a time, again focusing on using the stomach muscles.

Backs are supported by the stomach muscles and when they get lax, the back begins to go.

Stand up and begin the neck and shoulder rotations. Rotate head 3x around to the right and then 3x around to the left. Follow this by should lifts, crunching the shoulders up and down 4-8x. Then rotate each should forward 4-8x, backwards 4-8x. Then rotate the shoulders in a figure 8 motion, first one then the other in a forward motion. Then in a reverse motion. Reach your left hand over your head and gently pull the head toward the arm being used. Hold for a few moments and then do the other side of the body.
Reach to the sky with one arm and then the other do this about 4-8x. Then stretch arms to side and with back straight bend forward dropping the arms to the floor--keep back straight for a better stretch. Then do Toni's exercise after the body has been stretched and warmed up. 

If you, or anyone would like more exercises or info, I can send. Pilates is great, too and much of it can be done at home without fancy equipment.

WE need to remember that getting older is not a life sentence to pain and disability. After years of pain and debility, I am now in better shape and stronger than i was 15 yrs ago.

Got to say, that it pains me to see people in pain w/o the information to improve in a healthy and safe mannere.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie, take care of that back. Good thing that you so do stretching. I have not been doing anything like that for a few years now and am turning into a big lazy turd. When I had severe sciatic problem many years ago when I lived in NJ my chiropractor suggested a yoga practitioner. She was excellent - the bad back class was mostly all done while on the floor. 

KX - that hang in there kitty is too cute. 

Norma - I love your yarn. Now I'll have to go back and bookmark that site for future reference. (Not any time too soon) would it be possible to give me that link again?

Tamarque - I don't know about swants, maybe a solid color sweater. And then I can't imagine one sweater being enough for a full pair of 'sweats'. Some of his designs are just as wild as he is !!

Now I can't remember who is doing the black shawl. Very brave undertaking, especially if lace weight. My first shawl was black (silly me, I had no clue) but it was worsted. I made it for my niece who is studying voice and piano in college and loves to sing opera, so that she could wear it on stage if she needed to. I'm don't think she has had any opportunities yet. I would love to make her a lace shawl but will have her pick the color when the time comes. But I know it will be black or beige. So I will coerce her into beige.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

ok I'm back.. all my routine blood work is good, and she gave me some Tramadol for the occasional spasm  Then she tells me she is retiring in December!!! what a drag.. but when I asked her why? she said because I can! wouldn't you if you could? I said in a flash!! 
Its a small town I'll see her around.. she said she would like to learn to knit.. I told her I'd be happy to help


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Tamaraque I am looking into Yoga the kind KittyChris talked about.. it is specifically for the back. My dr gave me the instructors name. 
I do agree the tummy muscles are the best support you can give yourself. A strong core is very important.. 
Your instructions are great for stretching.. I never did Pilates but heard its great for toning and is a good work out.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris--those swants are a gas! I would never wear them and had the same thought as your about the size. But remember this a a guy using a guy size sweater--bigger top than bottom. Not like us women who grow in reverse order. Have you looked at Stephen West's work. It is an amazing conglomeration of color and patten. Fair Isle/Intarsia to the extreme max. These two guys Stephen and Steven have been doing a national tour and participating in knitting events like this one in Brooklyn. I think watching them knit and getting a close up view of their knitting techniques would really be a fabulous learning experience. Damn, where are those money tree seeds!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you to Jane, Sisu, Norma, Bev, Ronie, V.Mary, Melanie, Toni, Tamarque, Tricia, Jangmb and Sue for all the birthday wishes. 

Glad to see that you are organising the next month or two- I will probably continue Lurking and not contribute much- just a bit much on my plate at present.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you to Jane, Sisu, Norma, Bev, Ronie, V.Mary, Melanie, Toni, Tamarque, Tricia, Jangmb and Sue for all the birthday wishes.
> 
> Glad to see that you are organising the next month or two- I will probably continue Lurking and not contribute much- just a bit much on my plate at present.


Happy belated birthday Julie. I hope you did something special for yourself.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Julie, Hope it was an enjoyable day.

Someone mentioned temperatures. It is a humid 103f here. Glad it wasn't that hot when I was haying and mowing. Even the fur children are too hot to eat much. Something cold sounds good for dinner.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tamarque, I have only briefly looked at some of S.West's patterns and I remember them being unusual and his face being made up more colorful than the shawl. LOL I will have to look more at both of their projects.

The one LYS sends weekly emails and this is a pattern form this weeks email. It is a free, easy, diagonal knit shawl. Thought I would post. It appears to also be off centered but has straight lines. It might be a good reference for a design it yourself random Monet type of shawl. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/504-king-west


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma,
I love, love, love that scarf/shawl. It is now bookmarked and I will have to ransack my stash to see what colors I can combine. Woohoo! Things to knit are never ending. 

Correction. It is now printed off and put in my to do folder. . . with about 500 other patterns.  This would be a fun one to do while traveling on vacation.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

There are just so many beautiful shawls/scarves out there. What am I ever going to find time to knit them? I have of course downloaded it.

Sue.


eshlemania said:


> Norma,
> I love, love, love that scarf/shawl. It is now bookmarked and I will have to ransack my stash to see what colors I can combine. Woohoo! Things to knit are never ending.
> 
> Correction. It is now printed off and put in my to do folder. . . with about 500 other patterns.  This would be a fun one to do while traveling on vacation.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> The one LYS sends weekly emails and this is a pattern form this weeks email. It is a free, easy, diagonal knit shawl. Thought I would post. It appears to also be off centered but has straight lines. It might be a good reference for a design it yourself random Monet type of shawl.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/504-king-west


The sky is the limit for what could be done with this scarf! Thanks, Chris!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Remember these?? I made two for my aunt and uncle and added some homemade soap. We stay at their bed and breakfast when we go east for vacation.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, those look beautiful. I am sure they will love them

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Remember these?? I made two for my aunt and uncle and added some homemade soap. We stay at their bed and breakfast when we go east for vacation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Happy belated birthday Julie. I hope you did something special for yourself.


Just had a quiet day- picked up my parcel this morning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Julie, Hope it was an enjoyable day.
> 
> Someone mentioned temperatures. It is a humid 103f here. Glad it wasn't that hot when I was haying and mowing. Even the fur children are too hot to eat much. Something cold sounds good for dinner.


Those temperatures, and humid, would have me trying to keep under the shower- to keep my hair wet. Quiet day.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...I made two for my aunt and uncle and added some homemade soap...


They are lovely - sure to be appreciated.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris that is a very cool scarf. I like the colors he did!!  but I know me I would have to find my own colors.. 

Bev those turned out great! I love the colors and the idea of the soap to go with them... 
I actually made ME one and I use it every day...  I love it..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I was very pleased. I must say I did a better job with the last one than I did the first one. I did the first one way back when. They both look good, I just did not feel like I knew what I was doing. 

I must confess, even though I am broke, I bought some yarn tonight. Grand River Yarns in Ontario sends me emails. I check their clearance section and found this for $2.99 for 168 yds. Not sure of the weight. I think fingering or DK. I ordered three.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice yarn Bev! and what a great price!
I have been feeling like I need to start a small project.. maybe the king west scarf 

tricia try to stay cool.. our HOT weather cooled right down for us.. I hope the same goes for your area


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--I love the way the colors presented so evenly in the rows. It was the one thing that disturbed me in my cloth. Did you do anything to control the color rings?


KittyChris--neat scarf pattern. I think much can be done with it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just had a quiet day- picked up my parcel this morning.


And this is what the tin of sweeties turned out to hold. The wire is silver with a copper core- My daughter has remembered my wishlist very well!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris, the link is here:

http://poshyarn.co.uk/shop

It is my wedding anniversary at the end of the month so the yarn was instead of flowers :thumbup:
I love that pattern and have saved it for a RM project. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Remember these?? I made two for my aunt and uncle and added some homemade soap. We stay at their bed and breakfast when we go east for vacation.


I love it!! I have just made some for a friend's birthday. She is a very sweet lady who has loads of money so is hard to buy for but I know she will love the thought that I knitted them with her in mind. 
Your yarn is pretty and a bargain! Win, win!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> And this is what the tin of sweeties turned out to hold. The wire is silver with a copper core- My daughter has remembered my wishlist very well!


A lovely tin of sweeties and less fattening. A great present :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Remember these?? I made two for my aunt and uncle and added some homemade soap. We stay at their bed and breakfast when we go east for vacation.


Would that be out in the Lancaster area? 
Sometimes you just have to make that type of purchase because the price is so good.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> The one LYS sends weekly emails and this is a pattern form this weeks email. It is a free, easy, diagonal knit shawl. Thought I would post. It appears to also be off centered but has straight lines. It might be a good reference for a design it yourself random Monet type of shawl.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/504-king-west


Thanks for this, Kittychris!! It's in my Ravelry library, ready to print out when I get home... there could be lots of interesting variations on this theme!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And this is what the tin of sweeties turned out to hold. The wire is silver with a copper core- My daughter has remembered my wishlist very well!


Wonderful tin of goodies, Julie. Isn't it lovely when those we love really listen? 

KittyKris,
Yep, my aunt and uncle have a bed and breakfast in Manheim. Dutch Pride. If ever you want a good b&b, theirs is tops. Oh, my, the breakfasts are amazing. She is a wonderful Pa dutch cook.

Tamarque,
I almost forgot to answer you. Nope, I didn't do a thing with my stripes. My yarn was Peaches and Cream Stripes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> A lovely tin of sweeties and less fattening. A great present :thumbup:


That is for real! The long beads are Czechoslovakian and painted and there are three little Amethysts, some purple/blue 'soup', some purple ones so tiny I can barely see them, let alone see the hole, and some pink/blue cubes. I am going to have fun once I get the jacket (double moss stitch) I am working on, finished.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is for real! The long beads are Czechoslovakian and painted and there are three little Amethysts, some purple/blue 'soup', some purple ones so tiny I can barely see them, let alone see the hole, and some pink/blue cubes. I am going to have fun once I get the jacket (double moss stitch) I am working on, finished.


Oh, Julie,
I hope we get to see a picture when you are done.  Sounds lovely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wonderful tin of goodies, Julie. Isn't it lovely when those we love really listen?
> 
> KittyKris,
> Yep, my aunt and uncle have a bed and breakfast in Manheim. Dutch Pride. If ever you want a good b&b, theirs is tops. Oh, my, the breakfasts are amazing. She is a wonderful Pa dutch cook.


I even got a phone call a day late from one of my brothers- almost unheard of- typically nothing from the one in Christchurch, but he can visit Auckland and never bother to find out how I am, anyway- he just doesn't think. Bronwen thought it was hilarious that I had thought they were sweets for so many hours- but the tin was just the right sort of weight- because of the heavy silver/copper core wire. I will need to upskill before I attempt to use that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Julie,
> I hope we get to see a picture when you are done.  Sounds lovely.


I will post the results, but the jacket is proving difficult at the moment so it will be a while.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie--what a great gift. Love when people really pay attention to what you really want in life and try to gift that to you. I think that attention and love is more meaningful than the gift itself even tho we love what they give us. So glad you had a good b'day. You need some pleasure.

And yes, the temps are climbing along with the humidity. it felt like a steam bath yesterday and when someone tried to tell me the temperature I told them not to spoil my fantasy that it wasn't that hot. 

Need to get out in the garden to water as the heat is already penetrating and it is only 8:15 a.m. Later today I get to sit in an AC apartment while I treat a sick person. So a bit of relief on the agenda today.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie that is a wonderful gift and a wonderful daughter for remembering! I have to say the beads I put on my shawl were so tiny that I just fiddled with them until the tip of my needle found the hole! LOL 

I woke up to RAIN!!! its good for us.. I don't hear any thunder... the rest of the State is suppose to get Thunder Storms which is not good  we are already burning rapidly... and my grandson just finished his firefighting training.. I have not heard from him but I am sure he is out there with all the rest! he's 18 and if he is fighting fires then he is quickly becoming a man!..


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, your grandson sounds as though he is one that justifies you being proud of him :thumbup: I do hope everyone is safe.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Ronie, your grandson sounds as though he is one that justifies you being proud of him :thumbup: I do hope everyone is safe.


I second that. 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks like interesting yarn Bev, I love dark blues.

Nice goodies Julie, enjoy!

I got tires for one anniversary Norma, but as a car girl I was quite happy. DH had them high speed balanced and trued to my rims. Hope you have a nice anniversary.

Congrats to your grandson Ronie for completing his training.

Happy knitting and cross stitching,

Melanie


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie,
I am hoping to use it on that latest scarf Norma tempted us with. It has some reds and other colors in the tweed. Can't wait to get it. 

Off to clean. Have a grand day everyone!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

There have been too many tempting scarves around here, lol. My project file is going to need it's own room.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie. that was a wonderful anniversary present. DH is a thoughtful man :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A few more thank yous to Tamarque, Ronie and Melanie- It is lovely to have a gift that will involve making something I will enjoy wearing, plus the challenge of learning how to make the earrings- I'd much rather be doing that presently- but I must press on with the jacket.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks everyone. I was very pleased. I must say I did a better job with the last one than I did the first one. I did the first one way back when. They both look good, I just did not feel like I knew what I was doing.
> 
> I must confess, even though I am broke, I bought some yarn tonight. Grand River Yarns in Ontario sends me emails. I check their clearance section and found this for $2.99 for 168 yds. Not sure of the weight. I think fingering or DK. I ordered three.


Your cloths turned out great, Bev! The second one always goes better for me than the first. I am glad you felt more comfortable with the pattern and are getting good use of it. :thumbup:

Your new yarn looks like it will make for a perfect winter something....if that is what you have in mind that is.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Julie, all of your beads and goodies look like so much fun to play with! I second the motion that you share your projects when you are ready.  (your sweater jacket, too  )

Ronie, you must be so proud of your grandson. I pray that he and all of the others stay calm and safe.

I think it was Melanie that mentioned she needed more room for her patterns. Mine have exploded - I think I need a library! and a maid so I can just play.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> Your clothes turned out great, Bev! The second one always goes better for me than the first. I am glad you felt more comfortable with the pattern and are getting good use of it. :thumbup:
> 
> Your new yarn looks like it will make for a perfect winter something....if that is what you have in mind that is.


Thanks, Toni,
I did enjoy this one a bit more. I could tell I was more comfy with it.  As far as the new yarn, don't know what I will make of it as I don't have it in my hands yet.  I was thinking of that scarf Norma posted the link to. But that one is calling my name. It wants me to go through my stash and make piles of yarn for possible color combos. I will resist by starting a vest for a toddler boy. It's a new pattern and bulky. Should be done soon. Also, there is that shrug that I can start. Also my LF. Decisions, decisions.

I have the afternoon off and all day Fri except for the office we will clean after supper. If my DIL is feeling better (nasty cold), I will go and knit with her Fri morning. Thurs will be a full day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Julie, all of your beads and goodies look like so much fun to play with! I second the motion that you share your projects when you are ready.  (your sweater jacket, too  )
> 
> Ronie, you must be so proud of your grandson. I pray that he and all of the others stay calm and safe.
> 
> I think it was Melanie that mentioned she needed more room for her patterns. Mine have exploded - I think I need a library! and a maid so I can just play.


I will remember that!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> Julie, all of your beads and goodies look like so much fun to play with! I second the motion that you share your projects when you are ready.  (your sweater jacket, too  )
> 
> Ronie, you must be so proud of your grandson. I pray that he and all of the others stay calm and safe.
> 
> I think it was Melanie that mentioned she needed more room for her patterns. Mine have exploded - I think I need a library! and a maid so I can just play.


agreed :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Toni,
> I did enjoy this one a bit more. I could tell I was more comfy with it.  As far as the new yarn, don't know what I will make of it as I don't have it in my hands yet.  I was thinking of that scarf Norma posted the link to. But that one is calling my name. It wants me to go through my stash and make piles of yarn for possible color combos. I will resist by starting a vest for a toddler boy. It's a new pattern and bulky. Should be done soon. Also, there is that shrug that I can start. Also my LF. Decisions, decisions.
> 
> I have the afternoon off and all day Fri except for the office we will clean after supper. If my DIL is feeling better (nasty cold), I will go and knit with her Fri morning. Thurs will be a full day.


You are welcome, Bev. I am sure what ever you do will be just the right thing for that yarn.  I went back to try to find the shawl Norma posted and couldn't find it. Which one was that? Thanks!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't remember posting the scarf!!! Am I growing forgetful?

I would love to see Julie's projects, too


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Melanie, love that Greek revival shawl. It does look complicated though and doing it in black will be quite the challenge you're giving yourself!

Ronie, hope your back is feeling better.

Wow Tricia, that is hot! Hope you are able to be somewhere to keep cool. 

Chris, thanks for the link to the shawl. Of course I have bookmarked it too. Looks like it would be fun to play with color combinations for that one.

Bev, what a nice gift you made. Those washcloths came out great and is perfect for a B&B place. Your new yarn was a great buy. Can't pass up something like that!

Ooh, Julie, what a wonderful surprise present you received. Those beads are so pretty and will make beautiful jewelry. Have fun with them!

Well I have finally finished LF. I did the grafting and it went amazingly smooth. It actually came out so that the stitches were even all the way to the end. The only thing is, now that I blocked it, I see that I might have made it a bit too tight at the beginning, as you can see the graft. I don't think it will be noticeable when worn tho. Here is a photo of it being blocked.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh Caryn that is so beautiful! my join doesn't show when worn either. I forget what a pretty pattern this is.. it looks like you used the Lace Weight and your majesty's edge turned out great!!! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

ooh, nice LF Caryn. The color looks burgundy on my screen, very nice.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Ronie and Melanie. I actually used the Knitpcks Curio crochet thread. I wanted it to be light to be able to wear in the summer. It is more of a dusty rose than a burgundy.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> \]...Well I have finally finished LF.


What a beautiful job!
I don't know when I will get around to knitting mine. I bought the yarn ...


> I don't think it will be noticeable when worn tho.


I doubt it very much.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here are my cloths for my friend. The box has a detox bath bomb in it. We have a local herb farm that is run by a herbalist. He makes a lovely sooting cough syrup :thumbup: Everything they do is organic and smells wonderful.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn that is beautiful. The join looks just fine to me. Such a lovely knit.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma,
KittyKris was the one who posted this scarf. It calls my name. Here's the link, Toni.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/504-king-west

No wonder you didn't remember posting this.  I love your cloths for your friend. That's the short row pattern, right. Could you repost the link for that? I may want to try one of those.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Jane.
Nice Norma.. Love the colors! They really do make a great gift especially with the addition of a nice soap. Would love to try that detox bath bomb myself


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here are my cloths for my friend....


She's sure to love them. Nice job!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn,
I love your LF. It looks amazing. I need to get to working on mine again. I think sometime next week I will put it in the rotation again. I also found my Cherese under the sofa. Gotta get that finished also.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Caryn that is beautiful. The join looks just fine to me. Such a lovely knit.


Thanks Norma. I really do like DFL's patterns. I want to do the last one that she had done that was on the other website. I don't remember the name right now, but I know I downloaded it somewhere!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Was that Denali Ice? I think I downloaded it too. I have so many printed and now also so many downloaded ones that I could spend at least an entire evening (realistically a lot longer than that) just sorting through.

Sue



sisu said:


> Thanks Norma. I really do like DFL's patterns. I want to do the last one that she had done that was on the other website. I don't remember the name right now, but I know I downloaded it somewhere!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Very colorful Norma. Your friend will like them I am sure. I especially like the middle one.

You are too funny Bev; under the sofa! lol Although I have a WIP in a kitchen cabinet, put it there to get it out of the way and there it sits.

Caryn - DFL's pattern was Denali Ice.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Snap! Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, I am glad I'm not getting more forgetful than I knew!

Here is the link for The almost Lost Washcloth
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-almost-lost-washcloth


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Norma love though cloths. I just found a bunch I had made several years ago with in mind as gifts. Guess I forgot about them!

Sue



Normaedern said:


> Here are my cloths for my friend. The box has a detox bath bomb in it. We have a local herb farm that is run by a herbalist. He makes a lovely sooting cough syrup :thumbup: Everything they do is organic and smells wonderful.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have just looked at Denali Ice. It is lovely and I have saved it in my library. Thanks for the hint!

Thank you everyonr for you kind comments. I can now knit that pattern in my sleep.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I am weak. I just purchased the Luxurious Lacy Overdress pattern from Interweave. Like I need more patterns. But I can use up some of my stash yarn, yeah, that's why I need more patterns. Oh, and I have lots of lining fabrics that I can use to make an under-slip for it. And it was on sale. And...

((giggle))

http://www.interweavestore.com/luxurious-lacy-overdress


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for that link again, Norma. I'm sure I had printed it before, and it is probably somewhere in the aforementioned patterns.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Bev, I am glad I'm not getting more forgetful than I knew!
> 
> Here is the link for The almost Lost Washcloth
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-almost-lost-washcloth


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Excuses, excuses, but of course you needed it!

Sue


MissMelba said:


> I am weak. I just purchased the Luxurious Lacy Overdress pattern from Interweave. Like I need more patterns. But I can use up some of my stash yarn, yeah, that's why I need more patterns. Oh, and I have lots of lining fabrics that I can use to make an under-slip for it. And it was on sale. And...
> 
> ((giggle))
> 
> http://www.interweavestore.com/luxurious-lacy-overdress


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I just finished my first open square shawl. Now tonight will be the challenge of blocking it. I had to finish it to free a pair of size 4's for a new MKAL, but just to be on the safe side I ordered 3 pairs on Monday which ought to be here tomorrow. Was that overkill? Just seems like all the shawls I am doing or about to , need that size.

Su


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I just finished my first open square shawl.


I love the colourway, Sue. Can't wait to see it opened out. I am loving the lace that I am seeing in mine so far.


> I ordered 3 pairs on Monday which ought to be here tomorrow. Was that overkill? Just seems like all the shawls I am doing or about to , need that size.


I ordered extra needles as well. Knit Picks had a sale on their needles at the beginning of June so I bought some extra tips in the three smaller sizes that I seem to be using all of the time.
Then I gave in the other day & bought some more Chiaogoo tips & cables because I only have one 3.25. So I figured that I'd get another 3.5mm & a 3mm for socks while I was at it.
What do you mean "overkill?"


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--hope hubby feels better.

Just unpinned my RM. Points there but not like Toni's and I pulled the crap out of it--pulled so hard it lifted the blocking mats and had to put weights on it to hold it down.

Now need to find a way to do a photo that looks as good as everyone else's. It is very wide but not as long down the back as others. It barely touches above the waist but it feels soooo warm.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Bev--hope hubby feels better.
> 
> Just unpinned my RM. Points there but not like Toni's and I pulled the crap out of it--pulled so hard it lifted the blocking mats and had to put weights on it to hold it down.
> 
> Now need to find a way to do a photo that looks as good as everyone else's.


Wow, that is really tight. Hopefully it will block like you want it. Looking forward to your end result.

Did I say my DH is not feeling well? Must have me confused with someone else.

Sue, I can't wait to see your shawl open up by blocking. Love the color. 

Sue and Jane,
Yes, I have been wanting extra needles and cables for about 3-4 months now. I end up spending the money on yarn. Sigh. Next time I get extra. I have a set of Chiaogoo red lace and have been purchasing the bamboo spin tips bit by bit. Want to end up with both sets. Didn't think that maybe I might need some extra cables also.

I would also like a good set of DP needles4-5". What would you recommend?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeh Bev you said your hubby had a cold? did i completely read wrong? my eyes have a life of their own. And btw, you use the same filing company I do.

Caryn that shawl was awesome The grafting will not show when worn and only you will know its there

Norma--nice cloths for gifts along with the herbal. Just enough of to say how much you are thinking about the person.

Melanie--you do love a challenge! And must have the body to wear something like that--I guess it is all that biking.

Sue--can't wait to see your new shawl blocked. Cannot see the details on my screen.

Sorry if I missed anyone--so much activity going on.

My RM blocking did what it could do so that will be it. I pulled every other point which gave me a bit more stretch for them. Will try to find a long dowel to hang it on for a photo, it is so long.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

No, the details weren't visible. Just that just finished lacy blob look! Now awaiting the magic of blocking.
Looking forward to seeing your RM.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Sue--can't wait to see your new shawl blocked. Cannot see the details on my screen.
> 
> My RM blocking did what it could do so that will be it. I pulled every other point which gave me a bit more stretch for them. Will try to find a long dowel to hang it on for a photo, it is so long.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tamarque,
I went back to find who had the sick hubby. It was me, only it was a sick DIL, not a DH.  Sometimes, it's just hard to remember everything and try to reply to it. 

Melanie,

I used to have the body for it. No more. But, of course, we will want pictures.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi everyone.. wow it got busy in here since I last posted 

Yes the pattern was Denali Ice.. I loved making that one... it was so fast and pretty .. 

I bought some turquois yarn today.. a very soft yarn for the Panel Jacket.. I did my swatch and its way too big.. So I need to go down a few sizes..  I will try US7 tonight and see how close I get... I know my rows will be off.. because they are on the short side now with the 9's.. oh well.. I think it will be beautiful in this yarn 

I have so many size 5,6,&7's because that is the size I use the most... 

as for DPN's Bev I am going to get mine at eknittingneedles.com the price is right and if they are as good as the bamboo set of circulars I bought then they are a great needle too...

Norma those are great!! I love that pattern.. it is funny but I made me the one Bev showed and hubby the one you showed..  I love both of those patterns they go together nice and quick


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--such a nice pattern: so simple but elegant and sporty at the same time. you know we will want to see it.

Bev-sorry for the misreading.

OOOOO--the rain is here at last- sounds like a light but windy downpour. sure hope it cools things down a bit. too hot and humid today for doing too much.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Bev-sorry for the misreading.


No problem at all.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Bev. Can't wait to see your LF too. How many projects do you usually have going at one time?

Ah yes, Denali Ice! That was it. Thanks ladies, I found the pattern again. Now I just must buy some yarn, of course!

Melanie, I saw that lacy overdress pattern too. Really nice and I bet you will look great in it!

Norma, thanks for the washcloth link. I like that one too.

Sue, that is such an interesting shawl. Can't wait to see it stretched out in all it's glory  

Tamarque, thanks for the nice words about my shawl. I hope your RM gets tamed the way you want it. Look forward to seeing how it turns out!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for the link, Norma. 504 King West is printed and being pondered. 

We look forward to seeing your open square in all of its glory, Sue. 

Happy Stitching and Good Night, All!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I haven't been lazy on the shopping front myself:

1 - worked out on two different styles of threaders -> using the Serger threader the most for all of my re-threading as I go.
2 - Lucked up on 3 (THREE!) 9-inch wooden hoops for needlework at Walmart this week for under $2 for ALL! Walmart had them connected together and that's what the customer service person said they scanned at in electronics. *I* wasn't about to separate them even if I was legally obligated to...Walmart had the 9-inch 3-pack and the 4-inch 3-pack...and I only got the 9-inch. That kitty looks SO much better in the new hoop!
3 - Before the deal on the wooden hoops I bought some 18-count Aida cloth in white from the same Walmart listed in #2.
4 - Today I got 20 #10 quilting needles AND a sale-priced 28-count Evenweave off-white (it was UNDER $2 USD)!! ALL were purchased for under $5 USD (which was what Mom allowed me for my new interest).

So, while I catalog what threads will be needed for what I've converted to cross-stitch...Ronie and I have agreed to a potential project - and it wasn't immediately on my list. I'm not upset - if it's your turn to pick via PM and I can't save funds with a possible alternate to a paid-for kit...I get to pick one of my list. And I won't have to necessarily PM the previous "winner" because I have a huge flower and bird collection. if no one guesses that list completely out before the year's end...it'll be a free-for-all what gets worked up next. <G>


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm just popping in to say "hi" to everyone... finally got a bit of wifi here!! I have a day in the car tomorrow, so I'll be knitting on my shrug until I run out of yarn... then, who knows what?!! Thumb twiddling?? I couldn't score any appropriate yarn for Sirenia, and don't want to start another project with the wrong thing. We are in the Catalonian part of Spain at the moment, and the language is tooooooo difficult to try to find and buy yarn!!! We'll be in the Geneva area after tomorrow's eight or nine hour slog, and there will be great yarn, I'm positiveand DH has promised to take me to buy it!!!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> I'm just popping in to say "hi" to everyone... finally got a bit of wifi here!! I have a day in the car tomorrow, so I'll be knitting on my shrug until I run out of yarn... then, who knows what?!! Thumb twiddling?? I couldn't score any appropriate yarn for Sirenia, and don't want to start another project with the wrong thing. We are in the Catalonian part of Spain at the moment, and the language is tooooooo difficult to try to find and buy yarn!!! We'll be in the Geneva area after tomorrow's eight or nine hour slog, and there will be great yarn, I'm positiveand DH has promised to take me to buy it!!!!!


I hope you are taking pictures Mary for the next time you host. Yarn through Europe or something like that.  It is wonderful to live vicariously through our yarn sister's journeys.  Have a blast!!

Kaixaixang,
You are on a roll!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ditto to KX's request

Love the weather report: 1. high 76* 2. high lower 80's.
Wind 10-20 MPH except that it is only 7-8 mph. Humidity still high (81%) and not due to lower till early evening. Get to work in an A/C apt again for a couple of hours this a.m. 

Need a new project and can't make up my mind. Sometimes it is better to have much fewer choices. And need to match with yarns on hand. Have bunches of single skeins but one tan/beige large skein of alpaca and some multi-color alpaca and that beautiful flax colored alpaca lace. That feels too warm to work with in this weather. That Greek Lace Shawl is sticking in my mind at the moment--but not in black. I do have a pile of black cashmere, recycled yarn (what a find on ebay that was). Cannot imagine frogging that sweater and winding into neat cakes. That woman must surely have been OCD. But she sold it so cheaply--about 1800 yds for about $20. How could I not buy it. Besides my black cashmere sweater bought in better days suffered mice damage and the black will let me fix it one ambitious day. 

If all of life had only these problems.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone!! It was so beautiful last night after rain all morning and half the afternoon that hubby and I just sat out side and enjoyed the sun!! 
I will do up another swatch and try to make the gauge come up right.. I think this jacket will go fast.. its only 10 panels that are 5" wide and 24" long!! then joined together with a 3 needle bind off!! easy peasy.. HA famous last words


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

My beads came in, yea! Now I have three WIP's for the drive. Although I might not get to them since I have to do the hand stitching part of the helo seat covers and of course I will have stints at the wheel. But I have over a week that I should be able to get some knitting work done  The seats have to be finished before we get to destination since they need to get installed. I will be without a PC for almost two weeks. How ever shall I survive? 

Good shopping trips ladies (do we have any gents?) Hope you find something interesting in Spain Mary.

Have a great day,

Melanie

ps - only 90F (32C) today with 80 to 95% humidity, close to normal summer weather


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Potluck yarn is having a 33% off sale today (only). potluckyarn.com - use code INAFLASH at checkout 

enjoy, my fellow stashers


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie,
I have yet to figure out how to bead in the car. Tell me how it goes.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> I am weak. I just purchased the Luxurious Lacy Overdress pattern from Interweave. Like I need more patterns. But I can use up some of my stash yarn, yeah, that's why I need more patterns. Oh, and I have lots of lining fabrics that I can use to make an under-slip for it. And it was on sale. And...
> 
> ((giggle))
> 
> http://www.interweavestore.com/luxurious-lacy-overdress


It is very pretty and you deserve it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Bev--hope hubby feels better.
> 
> Just unpinned my RM. Points there but not like Toni's and I pulled the crap out of it--pulled so hard it lifted the blocking mats and had to put weights on it to hold it down.
> 
> Now need to find a way to do a photo that looks as good as everyone else's. It is very wide but not as long down the back as others. It barely touches above the waist but it feels soooo warm.


I am really looking forward to seeing it :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> ...We are in the Catalonian part of Spain at the moment, ...We'll be in the Geneva area after tomorrow's eight or nine hour slog


That's a long slog for sure: Spain to Switzerland.
Too bad you couldn't find anything in Spain - probably good prices. Although I am basing that on our last trip to Spain when we were in the Pays Basques. That area might be more depressed economically - but prices were definitely a lot lower there than in France.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...I have yet to figure out how to bead in the car...


I'd recommend using pre-strung dental floss - even though I would normally prefer using a crochet hook.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie. I think I must have missed your jacket. I do love turquoise!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

So many adventures today! Happy Travels to those on the road! I get to clean today. I would much rather knit. Oh, where is that maid?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

vermontmary said:


> I'm just popping in to say "hi" to everyone... finally got a bit of wifi here!! I have a day in the car tomorrow, so I'll be knitting on my shrug until I run out of yarn... then, who knows what?!! Thumb twiddling?? I couldn't score any appropriate yarn for Sirenia, and don't want to start another project with the wrong thing. We are in the Catalonian part of Spain at the moment, and the language is tooooooo difficult to try to find and buy yarn!!! We'll be in the Geneva area after tomorrow's eight or nine hour slog, and there will be great yarn, I'm positiveand DH has promised to take me to buy it!!!!!


It is lovely to hear from you and I hope you find some yarn to enjoy as well as the beautiful scenery.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have been cooking and baking all day. I am so hot!! We Brits are not used to hot weather (in the 80s) I know that is nothing but here it is!!!
I am going away for the weekend to my meditation group. I usually make the homemade things. Hence the kitchen duties. I shall pop in tomorrow and then I shall join in again next week
I have really enjoy being the hostess! Thank you all for keeping the contributions going.
PS No computers, mobile phones or TV where I'm going!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Have a wonderful, and refreshing time, I hope Norma, while on your retreat!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Julie.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I hope you are taking pictures Mary for the next time you host. Yarn through Europe or something like that.  It is wonderful to live vicariously through our yarn sister's journeys.  Have a blast!!
> 
> Kaixaixang,
> You are on a roll!!


I'm trying!! It is fun to have an actual focus for my random journeys!!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That's a long slog for sure: Spain to Switzerland.
> Too bad you couldn't find anything in Spain - probably good prices. Although I am basing that on our last trip to Spain when we were in the Pays Basques. That area might be more depressed economically - but prices were definitely a lot lower there than in France.


I think you're absolutely right about prices in this part of the world, Jane!! Unfortunately, I couldn't come up with a clear address for any yarn shops, due to the patchy, weak wifi... And DH wasn't willing just to ramble about in possible towns with no connection to the language!!! 
We were in the Pays Basque years ago, and loved it... We've not managed to get back there yet... Some day!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> So many adventures today! Happy Travels to those on the road! I get to clean today. I would much rather knit. Oh, where is that maid?


She is currently sitting in front of her computer reading KP and eating pretzels.  To bad you don't live closer.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my finished open square Anniversary shawl. I love how it looks although it was a real challenge to photo. With the four sections (sides), it has a really nice drape. The dividers between sections sit on the shoulder and the arms are fairly well covered. Of course, there is a big tail at the back!

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> She is currently sitting in front of her computer reading KP and eating pretzels.  To bad you don't live closer.


LOL!!! Yes, it is too bad! 

Have a wonderful weekend, Norma. Thank you for the travels to your country.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue. that is wonderful. It does drape very beautifully.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my finished open square Anniversary shawl.


Totally gorgeous! It does drape beautifully!
Was it difficult to block? Which photo gives the best colour?

I am thinking that I might add beads to mine in the last clue.... whenever I get back to it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my finished open square Anniversary shawl. I love how it looks although it was a real challenge to photo. With the four sections (sides), it has a really nice drape. The dividers between sections sit on the shoulder and the arms are fairly well covered. Of course, there is a big tail at the back!
> 
> Sue


Sue, it is great and drapes beautifully! Nice work, as always! :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. It wasn't too hard. I used blocking wires through the yos of the open sides and the section across from there only and then pulled it to shape from there. The best colour is probably in the first photo and the one where it was laid flat. I would definitely like to knit this type of shawl again. It's a tonal grey.

Beads would certainly add to it. I think someone used beads for that clue.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Totally gorgeous! It does drape beautifully!
> Was it difficult to block? Which photo gives the best colour?
> 
> I am thinking that I might add beads to mine in the last clue.... whenever I get back to it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie have a great time! we will see you when you get back. That's great news that your beads came in 

Norma enjoy your retreat it sounds so relaxing and peaceful  The sweater I was referring to was the Panel Jacket http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/panel-jacket
it looks really simple and can be a good place for different textures and stitches  I'm thinking of making one simple then add more interest to a different one.. or I may get board and add more interest to this one. I'm not sure yet 

Sue Oh my gosh!!! that is beautiful! and saying that you would do it again really means something  I might give a square one a try


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad your beads came in. With 3 WIPs you are certainly ready for your drive.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> My beads came in, yea! Now I have three WIP's for the drive. Although I might not get to them since I have to do the hand stitching part of the helo seat covers and of course I will have stints at the wheel. But I have over a week that I should be able to get some knitting work done  The seats have to be finished before we get to destination since they need to get installed. I will be without a PC for almost two weeks. How ever shall I survive?
> 
> Good shopping trips ladies (do we have any gents?) Hope you find something interesting in Spain Mary.
> 
> ...


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sue, that is wonderful! It does drape nicely.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my finished open square Anniversary shawl. I love how it looks although it was a real challenge to photo. With the four sections (sides), it has a really nice drape. The dividers between sections sit on the shoulder and the arms are fairly well covered. Of course, there is a big tail at the back!
> 
> Sue


That is so beautiful, Sue! I love how it looks... such a nice color, and it'll be great for so many occasions! Bravo!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--that is beautiful and looks great on you.

Melanie --enjoy the drive

Norma--your meditation retreat sounds great. Tell us about it when you return--with photos. Could sure use a week like that myself. 

Ronie--we are sharing similar weather. That Panel jacket would also look good in different color panels.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my finished open square Anniversary shawl. I love how it looks although it was a real challenge to photo. With the four sections (sides), it has a really nice drape. The dividers between sections sit on the shoulder and the arms are fairly well covered. Of course, there is a big tail at the back!
> 
> Sue


Sue,
It looks wonderful!! I love it. It really blocked out nicely.

Norma,
Have a wonderful weekend and thanks for the into to your great country. Surely enjoyed these weeks. 

Melanie,
Safe travels with your WIP.  Enjoy!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Sue--that is beautiful and looks great on you.
> 
> Melanie --enjoy the drive
> 
> ...


I agree... I think primary colors would be a fun look too!! or lace panels.. the possibilities are wonderful..

I did another swatch and am just going to have to go with the math on this one. My US 7 is off too. So I am now knitting 4 stitches per inch and I will just go from there.. luckily it is very easy to do.. It is also the reason I don't do garments very often. I usually have to knit a medium size for a large .. I save yarn and time LOL


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I don't do garments very often. I usually have to knit a medium size for a large .. I save yarn and time LOL


 :lol:  :shock: Me, too!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, thank you for the link. It is a very interesting shape. I can see just how it could be changed. I have saved it (of course)!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, do enjoy your drive and I am glad you have your beads.
I will take some photos and we do usually go out so I'll take photos if we do!!
I hope everyone has a lovely weekend. See you on Monday.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I agree... I think primary colors would be a fun look too!! or lace panels.. the possibilities are wonderful..
> 
> I did another swatch and am just going to have to go with the math on this one. My US 7 is off too. So I am now knitting 4 stitches per inch and I will just go from there.. luckily it is very easy to do.. It is also the reason I don't do garments very often. I usually have to knit a medium size for a large .. I save yarn and time LOL


it will be fun to see what you do.

I don't do clothing very often either, except when doing clothing for young children which is much easier. And then always did them off their measurements. Made one set for gd at age 3 following a pattern size and it was way too small--terribly disappointing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I am certifiably hysterical. Just went into my photo files and downloaded some pics from my camera. Then went to send some to a friend and my entire craft photo folder disappeared!! Gone. Nowhere's to be found. How the heck can this happen? I deleted the pic on my camera--all 36 of them after copying them into a folder. They are still in that folder. But all the craft pics from the last 3 yrs are just plain gone. Not in the trash bin. Have no idea where to look. Tried 'Undoing' in the photo program and nothing. I am devastated. May have a few copies of some of them, but how can this happen. Need to calm down--at 4:30 a.m. it is too early in the day to be so upset.

If anyone has any idea of how this could have happened or how to recoup this loss, please tell me.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I am certifiably hysterical. Just went into my photo files and downloaded some pics from my camera. Then went to send some to a friend and my entire craft photo folder disappeared!! Gone. Nowhere's to be found. How the heck can this happen? I deleted the pic on my camera--all 36 of them after copying them into a folder. They are still in that folder. But all the craft pics from the last 3 yrs are just plain gone. Not in the trash bin. Have no idea where to look. Tried 'Undoing' in the photo program and nothing. I am devastated. May have a few copies of some of them, but how can this happen. Need to calm down--at 4:30 a.m. it is too early in the day to be so upset.
> 
> If anyone has any idea of how this could have happened or how to recoup this loss, please tell me.


Left mouse click in order:
Start button-->All Programs-->Accessories-->Windows Explorer
(hint --> You can right click on Windows Explorer and move the mouse cursor down to "Pin to Taskbar" or "Pin to Start Menu")

Once the Windows Explorer is up -> Move the mouse over to Computer (left click), Local Disk ?: ((another left click))
(I assume you only have one partition...so I just left a ? in place)
You should now have a pair of windows up near the top of this screen. In the right one you will see "Search Local Disk C:"
Left click in that window and type *.jpg

What will happen then will be the computer's OS searching ALL of C: for every possible photo file you have on that drive.

When you do see the file(s) you wanted right-mouse click and go down to properties on just one of the files. You will see the exact directory you stored the file in. If you've saved to flash or CD/DVD...this tutorial won't help.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

The case of my disappearing picture if resolved.
Have no idea how it happened but the entire craft picture folder got moved into another folder. Going thru every folder finally located it. I am sure you can understand my off-the-wall upset. Sorry to have put this on you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanx KX--can't believe you were up as early as I was. What is wrong with us who never sleep? Am always in awe of your computer savvy.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tamarque,
So thankful you have found your pictures. Man, that would freak me out too. Not a very nice way to start you day, but at least you don't have to go through your day wondering!! That's a good thing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> The case of my disappearing picture if resolved.
> Have no idea how it happened but the entire craft picture folder got moved into another folder. Going thru every folder finally located it. I am sure you can understand my off-the-wall upset. Sorry to have put this on you.


I can imagine your relief! I lost some good photos recently- have not conducted a very thorough search though.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

My chest is still tight just thinking of the loss. I still like my old boxes of photos that take hours going thru to find something. They never move or disappear. Of course a fire took my whole documented life years ago, but it would do that to a computer, too. But I have had so many computer crashes and flash drives being corrupted that I never trust technology despite how much I use it. thanks everyone for your support. I knew you would relate.

I think I need to get my needles moving on a project. Ws looking at a doily that I think Ronie made a few months back. This would make a quickie to work out this residual tension. I don't think there was a pattern but I did bookmark a picture of it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I am certifiably hysterical. Just went into my photo files and downloaded some pics from my camera. Then went to send some to a friend and my entire craft photo folder disappeared!! Gone. Nowhere's to be found. How the heck can this happen? I deleted the pic on my camera--all 36 of them after copying them into a folder. They are still in that folder. But all the craft pics from the last 3 yrs are just plain gone. Not in the trash bin. Have no idea where to look. Tried 'Undoing' in the photo program and nothing. I am devastated. May have a few copies of some of them, but how can this happen. Need to calm down--at 4:30 a.m. it is too early in the day to be so upset.
> 
> If anyone has any idea of how this could have happened or how to recoup this loss, please tell me.


Oh I did that!!!! they went into my documents instead!!! look there... I was horrified at first then one day I was poking around and there they were!!!! I see your up early too!!! I was up at 4:30am this morning! and its my day off... hubby was happy because that is the time he is usually going off to work so he got extra hugs and kisses this morning 
I do feel like I should turn on the news though.. and see what else is falling apart in our world... maybe that is why I'm up.. I watched the news last night... I don't think I'll ever fly in a plane again...LOL besides the air sick and anxiety attacks the fear of being shot down is added to it all..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> :lol:  :shock: Me, too!


Thanks Toni that helps...  I seriously think because I'm self taught that I knit wrong...LOL I feel like I am knitting tightly but at a smooth and relaxing pace.. but it all comes out big! 

I have a issue with this pattern though so maybe it isn't me after all... here is the problem

Gauge 16st per 4 inches.. now in my mind that is 4 stitches per inch right?
the first panel says to cast on 30 stitches for 6 inches.. ???? that doesn't make sense to me.. wouldn't that be 7.5 inches??? maybe its the pattern.. anyway I am going to go with the math and hope my decreases will decrease enough.. it should 
Any and all ideas on this is appreciated!! and welcomed.. I might be missing something here.. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> My chest is still tight just thinking of the loss. I still like my old boxes of photos that take hours going thru to find something. They never move or disappear. Of course a fire took my whole documented life years ago, but it would do that to a computer, too. But I have had so many computer crashes and flash drives being corrupted that I never trust technology despite how much I use it. thanks everyone for your support. I knew you would relate.
> 
> I think I need to get my needles moving on a project. Ws looking at a doily that I think Ronie made a few months back. This would make a quickie to work out this residual tension. I don't think there was a pattern but I did bookmark a picture of it.


I'm so glad you found them!!! I feel the same way.. if its a good picture it gets printed off!!! same with patterns...


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Toni that helps...  I seriously think because I'm self taught that I knit wrong...LOL I feel like I am knitting tightly but at a smooth and relaxing pace.. but it all comes out big!
> 
> I have a issue with this pattern though so maybe it isn't me after all... here is the problem
> 
> ...


Ronie, Maybe I didn't read right but I think you are to knit until the piece is 3" long then decrease. Then knit until 6". I did not see a reference to the width but I did read quickly. I will read it again.

It looks interesting. Wonder how it would look on this apple shaped body. Like you I rarely knit clothing. Like Shirley I am a combination of sizes.

Edit: I see. The diagram shows 6" after the decreases which will leave 26 stitches. The extra half inch may be to allow for the ridge at the join.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Toni that helps...  I seriously think because I'm self taught that I knit wrong...LOL I feel like I am knitting tightly but at a smooth and relaxing pace.. but it all comes out big!
> 
> I have a issue with this pattern though so maybe it isn't me after all... here is the problem
> 
> ...


Is there a bit of a gather in the pattern? That might account for the extra stitches.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Whew! What a relief! I am glad you found your photos, Tamarque.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Tamarque, What a way to start the day. Glad you found the pictures. The strangest things can happen with our not realizing what happened. There are short cuts not documented we are unaware of. Have a better, blessed day.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tamarque, I am glad that you photos! I can imagine how you felt when you thought they were lost. They are part of our memories, and irreplaceable. I try to remember to back all of mine onto a memory stick, just in case. Getting ready for Amy's wedding, I got to look through an awful lot of photos, just trying to select a few to display at the reception. It 's funny when you look at old photos and the many memories they evoke. I promised myself to try and make time down the road to look through them at leisure. I know I would have been devastated at their loss. I have to confess that I do not reuse my memory cards, so I do have backups of my digital photos without even trying.

Sue


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Have been enjoying reading all about Wales, thank you Norma. My great grandfather/grandfather was from Wales originally. I actually had the privilege of meeting him, he took his very first airplane flight when he was 94 to come visit us from PA to CA. I was only about 10 at the time, wish I would have been a little older to ask him specific questions. Also love the background you took the picture of your shawl against Mary. Looks like someplace in France (Paris?) What shawl does the acronym "RM" refer to? Are you working on your own lace projects or running a KAL? Sorry to ask all these questions all at once. I haven't been in this message thread since the lavender fields lace stole about a year ago now.



vermontmary said:


> Well, here she is, gently curling on the very edges, but at least looking like a shawl, finally. Now I'm done, unless I decide to sew on some beads when I get back home...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome back Charleen,
RM is for Random Monet, a shawl on Ravelry, that some of us were knitting together. It was really fun. There are 3-4 stitch patterns and the idea is to put them together however you want. We had such fun as each shawl was unique and different from the rest. So we had a small inhouse KAL. 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/random-monet-shawlette

Don't be sorry for asking questions. We love questions, almost as much as we like pictures.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, you beat me to it! Yes, this was lot of fun.

Sue.


eshlemania said:


> Welcome back Charleen,
> RM is for Random Monet, a shawl on Ravelry, that some of us were knitting together. It was really fun. There are 3-4 stitch patterns and the idea is to put them together however you want. We had such fun as each shawl was unique and different from the rest. So we had a small inhouse KAL.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/random-monet-shawlette
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am supposed to be hosting the next Lace Party. I was originally going to post on Monday, but brought it forward when I realized I was going to be babysitting up at my daughter's most of that week and was going to post it on Sunday. However, other plans have changed, and I think I will probably be out of town on Sunday, so now hope to post probably tomorrow afternoon or evening. 

Sue


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Speaking of pictures, I have finished one of the several projects I have been working on. And again this weekend I will be going to a dear old friends house in NJ so I may not be online much and may not have a chance to work on the RM  
But here is my finally finished Friday project.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, I love the way your square shawl opened up and drapes so nice on you. I'm sure that anytime you start the next Lace Party will be fine! 
Tamarque, I am so happy for you that you found all your picture files. That is truly traumatic! I have mine in an app called Dropbox. I am hoping that it is backing up all my photos so that if my computer does something weird I will be able to just go to that app and get them again!
Wow, Chris. That cowl is so pretty. My favorite colors and I love the different stitches and the beads. Lovely!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Thanx KX--can't believe you were up as early as I was. What is wrong with us who never sleep? Am always in awe of your computer savvy.


Did I say that I never sleep at this computer? I try not to while researching...and LOCAL fellow sleepers object if I'm doing so without the oxygenator (setting 1).

I just wish I did it while offline playing a game. <snicker!> Not Ricochet, a Hoyle card game!

One reason I was able to help quickly - that survey I ran back when I was considering a tutorial on graphics with Open Office. Now I think I can create a different CHART than that grid-work created for Excel or Word-processing screen (allowing for the 3 or 5 different Suites available for Linux/Mac/Windows) for whoever needs it. Just PM me so we can exchange email addresses if you're interested.

All Tatting, Crochet, and Knitting ideas can be worked with. I have legends for Crochet and Knitting in storage on THIS machine.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris that is very pretty... your beading is really nice and it shows really well 

Tricia you are right... once I did my decreases I noticed why it was that way.. I'm only 10" in so I will just start over... I am thinking I will just cut my yarn so its fresh. I did 2 swatches and then this would make 3X the frogging and I think its a bit tired .. at least I got the hang of the pattern.. pretty straight forward and I took notes as I went along so I'll juat follow those 

Sue I that would be ok with me. I'll just keep looking in and when you post the link I'll follow...LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

CharleenR said:


> Have been enjoying reading all about Wales, thank you Norma. My great grandfather/grandfather was from Wales originally. I actually had the privilege of meeting him, he took his very first airplane flight when he was 94 to come visit us from PA to CA. I was only about 10 at the time, wish I would have been a little older to ask him specific questions. Also love the background you took the picture of your shawl against Mary. Looks like someplace in France (Paris?) What shawl does the acronym "RM" refer to? Are you working on your own lace projects or running a KAL? Sorry to ask all these questions all at once. I haven't been in this message thread since the lavender fields lace stole about a year ago now.


Welcome back.. yes this was a KAL we all worked on. We are planning on doing a parade once everyone has their's ready  Every single one is different!! its going to be great to see


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma,
I love that. I have seen it before. Did you post a link to it? What stitch is that-the one with the beads in the center? I love where those beads sit. Could you post the link, I find I am a bit bereft of patterns and need a fix. HA!!

Sue, whatever works for you will work for us.  We are so picky.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, whatever works for you will work for us.  We are so picky.


We sure are!  Thanks for whatever you bring us, Sue!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Speaking of pictures, I have finished one of the several projects I have been working on. And again this weekend I will be going to a dear old friends house in NJ so I may not be online much and may not have a chance to work on the RM
> But here is my finally finished Friday project.


Chris, that is wonderful! I have some yarn that I think would work really well and I want to use it for a cowl. Do you have a pattern or link to it? Thanks!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...But here is my finally finished Friday project.


Lovely job! Really nice colour way & great use of beads.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Here is a link for another cowl I saw in "person" at a nice little yarn shop that I was able to visit last night. The pictures here do not do it justice.

http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/37299/showcontent.aspx


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Norma,
> I love that. I have seen it before. Did you post a link to it? What stitch is that-the one with the beads in the center? I love where those beads sit. Could you post the link, I find I am a bit bereft of patterns and need a fix. HA!!


Chris,
This is the second time I have mixed you up with Norma. I am so sorry.  Meanwhile consider yourself asked all those questions. Great job on the cowl. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris--nice job on the cowl. It is a real standout piece. I love doing the rib effect-it adds such a nice textured look.

Ronie--that panel jacket sounds like such a fun pattern to do. I would do it myself if it would get worn. Loved it the first time I saw it.

Charleen--we haven't really connected yet, but welcome. This group has really evolved with its own personality--lots of support, fun, information and more patterns than we can keep track of. Hmm, maybe this will scare you away, but don't go. No pressure here.

Toni--have seen that cowl and bookmarked it myself. Love the large flowing cable.

The kale is great this year. Just made my first kale salad of the season. Found a great recipe for the dressing with miso. Would anyone like to try it? Lot's of room for personalizing.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

CharleenR said:


> Have been enjoying reading all about Wales, thank you Norma. My great grandfather/grandfather was from Wales originally. I actually had the privilege of meeting him, he took his very first airplane flight when he was 94 to come visit us from PA to CA. I was only about 10 at the time, wish I would have been a little older to ask him specific questions. Also love the background you took the picture of your shawl against Mary. Looks like someplace in France (Paris?) What shawl does the acronym "RM" refer to? Are you working on your own lace projects or running a KAL? Sorry to ask all these questions all at once. I haven't been in this message thread since the lavender fields lace stole about a year ago now.


Oh my gosh! I am so sorry! I kept meaning to welcome you and kept getting sidetracked.  I hope your questions got answered. It is so cool that that you were able to connect with with this particular Lace Party. :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Welcome back Charlleen. We did have fun with that Random Monet shawl and learned a lot from each other. There is always something new going on here and we do still all love lace
Tamarque, I am always looking for new vegetable recipes. Would love to try your recipe!
Toni, thanks for the cowl link. That is a really nice accessory and looks like it might be quick to make.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Speaking of pictures, I have finished one of the several projects I have been working on. And again this weekend I will be going to a dear old friends house in NJ so I may not be online much and may not have a chance to work on the RM
> But here is my finally finished Friday project.


Very pretty. Wish my neck was longer to be able to wear a cowl. I wear them doing chores. The cows don't care as long as I bring the feed and hay. :thumbup:

I would like the kale recipe too. Mine didn't do well. Maybe I will plant again. I hear it is a cool weather plant and is better after a light frost. Swiss chard is doing good.

To everyone else, my apologies for not commenting. I ca.not remember it all but like Julie I am lurking and trying to keep up.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Good to see you, Tricia.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Good to see you, Tricia.


Thank you. It has been a busy couple of weeks and wiill be for another month.

Prayers please for my aunt. She is 91 and failing. My last relative from my parents generation.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry about your aunt. I will certainly keep her in my prayers.

Sue


triciad19 said:


> Thank you. It has been a busy couple of weeks and wiill be for another month.
> 
> Prayers please for my aunt. She is 91 and failing. My last relative from my parents generation.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Praying, Tricia. Hugs.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

TLL said:


> Here is a link for another cowl I saw in "person" at a nice little yarn shop that I was able to visit last night. The pictures here do not do it justice.
> 
> http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/37299/showcontent.aspx


I think I have seen this before. Isn't it supposed to be a reversible cable? I'll look at it tomorrow. 
The cowl I made was a MKAL called Slipstream by Inspiration knits. The pattern was free on her website every week and will go on sale on Ravelry on August 1. If you can still get clues 3 and 4 but not 1 or 2 any more. 
And I have a short neck, so I made the cowl about 1.5 inches shorter than recommended. I'm making fingerless mitts too that she has as a MKAL as well.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Thank you. It has been a busy couple of weeks and wiill be for another month.
> 
> Prayers please for my aunt. She is 91 and failing. My last relative from my parents generation.


Tricia, will be praying for your aunt.

I make kale fast and easy. Wash, leave wet. Heat olive oil and through in some chopped garlic then kale. Mix around until kale is wilted. And it does definitely taste better when it starts chilling off in the fall.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

There are dozens of Kale salad recipes on line (hardly open my many cookbooks any more) but I tried this one the other day. 

I used curly leaf kale which is a bit tougher than the lanceolate or Siberian. Any kale can be used. Recipe called for 1.5 lbs of kale. I had lots from the garden--about 15 leaves. Made at least 2 quarts when cut up.

Cut/slice/chop kale into small pieces (not fine chopping--size for comfortable salad eating). Put in bowl and add some olive oil. I think I had about 2 quarts of cut kale in a large mixing bowl and added about 1-2 Tbs oil). Using your hands dig in and massage the oil into the kale. This will tenderize it. Spent 3-5 minutes doing this and let sit. 

Chop or slice some shallots (or red onion, or scallions)--Iused 
2 shallots
Shred some carrots (I used 1 large one)
Dried fruit (cranberries, raisins, currents)-- I had some
dried cranberries in apple juice in the house-1/4-1/2 cup 
depending on how much kale is used.
Recipe calls for pistachios but I used organic, no-salt 
peanuts which I had--about 1- 2 Tbs per serving, 
depending on your taste. 
Alternate: chop some walnuts or other crunchy.

Mix all together


Dressing:

2 Tbs dark miso paste
2 Tbs Apple cider vinegar
2 Tbs lemon juice
2-3 Tbs sesame seeds (I had some light ones)
1 tsp dark honey (original recipe called for sugar)
1-3 Tbs olive oil

Mix all ingredients in a bowl except the oil
Once ingredients are mixed, add oil slowly and whisk in.
Pour over Kale and let sit a bit. 

I think next time I would add some grated ginger or some hot pepper to the dressing.

I might also add some feta cheese to the salad.

Other Veggies like halved cherry tomatoes or thin sliced red cabbage would add color and added texture (hmm, sounds like our conversations on KP)

If you are salt person, add a bit of celtic sea salt, but taste first as Miso in salty

Horrors that I ever do anything twice. But the salad was delicious and I have a bunch in the refrig which should taste even better today. Will throw some feta in for a protein.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your aunt, Tricia. Adding my prayers for her and you.

Tamarque, that recipe sounds wonderful. I have copied it and will definitely try it when I get back to FL. Don't have many of the ingredients on hand here. The feta seems like it will be a good addition. Thanks.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I should have added to mix the dressing when you pour it over the salad. Mine was not that runny as I cut the oil to only 1 Tbs.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone.... Tricia I'm glad your still lurking around  I am sorry about your aunt I will be praying for her.. 

These Kale recipes are wonderful.. I have just gotten into the Kale Craze!! I throw mine in the blender with some fresh Spinach, Cilantro, an Apple, some nonfat Greek Yogurt and Ginger.. a little juice to get it going... last week I had blueberry's and I used some of them.. and this week I picked up some cranberry raisins... I take this to work for my breakfast!

We Love Miso Soup.. I wish I could find it in the store.. I think I tried one and it tasted terrible... Where do you get your Miso Tamaraque?? also what is Dark Honey.. is it processed with something.. I get natural honey from a friend who has his own hives.. its golden..


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

I think the color of the honey depends on what the bees gather. But not sure. A co-worker sold honey and their honey seemed to change color from spring to fall. This was from when I was working.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I thik the color of the honey depends on what the bees gather.v But not sure. Aco-worker thier honey seems to changes hives and their honey seemed to change color from spring to fall. This was from when I was working.


oh I didn't know that.. I did know that if you eat local honey your allergies (depending on what allergy you have) will improve a lot!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone.... Tricia I'm glad your still lurking around  I am sorry about your aunt I will be praying for her..
> 
> These Kale recipes are wonderful.. I have just gotten into the Kale Craze!! I throw mine in the blender with some fresh Spinach, Cilantro, an Apple, some nonfat Greek Yogurt and Ginger.. a little juice to get it going... last week I had blueberry's and I used some of them.. and this week I picked up some cranberry raisins... I take this to work for my breakfast!
> 
> We Love Miso Soup.. I wish I could find it in the store.. I think I tried one and it tasted terrible... Where do you get your Miso Tamaraque?? also what is Dark Honey.. is it processed with something.. I get natural honey from a friend who has his own hives.. its golden..


1. Miso can be gotten in Health food stores or ordered online.
It can be purchased in Japanese or Chinese markets but I don't trust it anymore because of GMO soy beans. I buy organic only. They also make miso out of bareley which surprised me to find I actually had some in the back of the refrig. It lasts forever as it is a fermented food.

Agree, there is no decent miso soup pre-packaged. It is so easy to make tho that it is worth keeping some miso on hand. The health food stores sell a dark and/or light one. I think the light is a bit sweeter, but I don't diffentiate. I use what I have.

1. Dark honey: Raw honey can be lite or dark depending on the flowers used by the bees. That is why honey can taste so different. The dark honey I like is buckwheat. I find it to be much richer and the sweetness is not as sharp as the lighter ones. Lucky you to have a neighbor who collects this stuff. There used to be dozens of people with small hives in my area but they all disappeared. The best honey I had came from a close neighbor who lived across the road from a field of loosestrife and I think that is where the bees collected. It has been many years since she had hives or even lived here, but I still miss her liquid gold. BTW, I also think the darker ones have more mineral content.

Regarding allergies: Manuka honey is the most potent healer. Hard to get and very expensive but a long history of use in curing all kinds of things including wounds and allergies. Other types of honey are medicinal in that, when raw and unfiltered, they have all the enzymes and nutrients which processed sugars, for example, do not. At the very least, as a predigested food with some nutrients, the body processes it easily and it provides the nourishment to do that, so it doesn't use up the body's stores.

3. Your smoothies sound great. I treated myself to a juicer last year so have been juicing all kinds of things. Like to put greens in them, always. So kale and chard and wild greens get thrown in along with carrot or beet, and celery. I leave out fruit as the carrot or beet add enough sweetness and I prefer to eat fruit separately.

It amazes me how empowered I feel after having a glass with lots of greens in it. I did a juice for my teen gd earlier this Spring. She said it didn't taste that good (no sweetener) but it really made her feel sooooooo good so she really liked it. Given her early years with a sugar addiction I am fascinated in her love for vegetables. I could always get her to eat them even when she was in her 'anorexic' stage. Summer is such a joy with fresh food. Now to pick my cabbages and figure out what to do with all of them


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> oh I didn't know that.. I did know that if you eat local honey your allergies (depending on what allergy you have) will improve a lot!!!


It didn't work for me but maybe I didn't use enough and I stay away fron all sugar forms I can. Mostly use stevia, also known as sweet leaf and I think Truvia.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--read an article this year that said that all sweeteners cause the same response in the brain which sends signals to the body to react to sugar. I thought that was interesting as it is not just the sugar but its quality of taste that becomes a trigger. We should get more info on this.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Tricia--read an article this year that said that all sweeteners cause the same response in the brain which sends signals to the body to react to sugar. I thought that was interesting as it is not just the sugar but its quality of taste that becomes a trigger. We should get more info on this.


All sweeteners cause the same brain reaction but I cannot use calories on sweetener instead of nutrition. The response to increase blood sugar is alarming. Dr thinks my body is not able to produce much if any insulin now.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning!

Interesting sugar conversation here. My daughter loves stevia and truvia. It leaves a funny sensation on my tongue so I do not use it. We have evaporated cane juice, suganat, and honey in the house, but hardly use any of it any more. Must. have. honey. in. tea. though. 

Tricia, both you and your aunt are in my prayers.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is hard Tricia. Even bread and potatoes cause a problem. But we have to eat and if a non-calorie sweetner helps make our foods more enjoyable then we have that option  I have known this relationship with all sweets and our brain for quite awhile now. It is good the bring it up all the time though because there are always a group of people learning it for the first time  Same with diet sodas.. your brains don't know the difference!
I hope you can find a solution that will let you feel great and still manage your blood sugars! Just know that what works for MOST doesn't necessarily work for ALL and that is why it takes so long to get them under control.. a little trial and error sometimes is the only way..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

True Ronie, but what people need to know even more is how dangerous the artificial sugars are. Aspartame (diet soda) will actually cause Diabetic symptoms including blindness. It is terrifically toxic in the body on many levels. Dr.Betty Martini has a website with massive information.

www.Dorway.com

Here is a short bio or her and her work:

http://www.mpwhi.com/our_founder.htm

FYI, Gulf War Syndrome is attributed by many to the high level of aspartame drunk by soldiers. Aspartame breaks at below body temperature to formaldehyde and other chemicals. Even the FDA lists Formaldehyde as a carcinogenic, but allows it in foods in many forms. Sounds pretty sinister to me.

Martini's photos are positively retro, so I already know you will like her.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> That is hard Tricia. Even bread and potatoes cause a problem. But we have to eat and if a non-calorie sweetner helps make our foods more enjoyable then we have that option  I have known this relationship with all sweets and our brain for quite awhile now. It is good the bring it up all the time though because there are always a group of people learning it for the first time  Same with diet sodas.. your brains don't know the difference!
> I hope you can find a solution that will let you feel great and still manage your blood sugars! Just know that what works for MOST doesn't necessarily work for ALL and that is why it takes so long to get them under control.. a little trial and error sometimes is the only way..


That is what I find. What works for most does not work for me. Mom always said I was different. How right she was. One problem I have is getting enough protein. And in summer all I want is something cold and fresh garden produce. Tomatoes, cucumber, onion, greens. . .

Mini eggplant is good cooked on the grill, but that is hot food. I do not eat potatoes, corn, bread, pasta, or other foods that convert quickly to sugar.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> True Ronie, but what people need to know even more is how dangerous the artificial sugars are. Aspartame (diet soda) will actually cause Diabetic symptoms including blindness. It is terrifically toxic in the body on many levels. Dr.Betty Martini has a website with massive information.
> 
> www.Dorway.com
> 
> ...


Then there is the ad for a guilt free dessert that uses diet free soda. Nothing said about the cake mix.  Guess what baking does to aspertame. which is used in most diet sodas.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

They cannot wait to disable us. As long as there is insurance they will do just enough damage to keep us alive and spending on chemical drugs!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

This conversation is close to my heart. DH is diabetic and he loves diet soda and any carb free dessert. He doesn't want to see the studies, etc. He had stopped taking his numbers for about 2 years. I finally got him to start again. And they are high, but are responding to what we are doing now. Picking up exercise and backing off carby things abit. But my concern is even though his numbers are not really high-usually not above the 150 range and usually in the 130's an hour after eating, if he does not exercise, they seem to continue to rise. So, he is having long periods of high sugars, which is not a good thing at all.

As I said, things seem to be responding quickly and well, it's just the up and down thing that bothers me and will bother me till it settles down. And I wish I could get him off the aspertame.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is the link to the new Lace Party. Sorry that I haven't been able to figure out how to place the pics close to the related topic.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-274982-1.html

Sue


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Admittedly aspartame may not have too many health benefits ... but you don't want to see (or hear) what Sorbitol does for my lower backside.

I'm not too fond of Splenda either...but having successfully cut out a majority of soft candy and other (supposed to be savory) foods that contain Corn Syrup - I have little problems now. With the strong flavor that Jolly Rancher Fire has...2-3 is my max PER day. Not forcing myself to that limit, I don't like more and I cannot crunch these like the real-oil peppermint and spearmint candies.

My main favorite is home-made cocoa milk...which isn't sweetened with anything but cane sugar (with occasional Honey). I like it semi-sweet to bitter ... not as sweet as you may think. I can only have one batch max per day...so cannot mainline my chocolate. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I am sorry Bev I know some very stuborn Diabetics that think they are fine!! Exercise is very good... 
I have never been able to eat anything with aspertame in it!! ever... I knew right away something was wrong and it took a few years for the medical studies to start filtering through the hospital I worked at... sure enough.. every thing I thought was true..  Were talking way back in 1998 or 99!! Bev Diet Rite Sodas don't have aspertame in them.. they are one of the only sodas that are made with Splenda.. now his body will still think its sugar but it is not as bad as the chemicals in aspertame.. 

One of my specialties is Diabeties and I have study it for years.. they call it a silent killer because if you don't know your body and know what is going on with different feelings you could be in trouble and not know it! 

Thanks Sue... I'll head on over there


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank, Ronie, for the heads up on the Diet Rite. I don't know if I can get him off Mountain Dew or not. He's over 21. 

Thanks, Norma for a great tour of Wales. I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Whoa there Ronie on Splenda--It is a toxic, too. There is not one fake sugar that is healthy. Every article read on dealing with type II diabetes concerns Nutrition, Exercise, Sleep and Relaxation for health. Diet is critical and requires real vegetables, particularly greens, cutting sugars and grains, eating proper fats and proteins. Once a person wraps their mind around this and eliminates the processed crap it is really not difficult to effect change.

I just had a very long talk with one of my boys that I raised. It was his mother, my sister, who died this past January. All the boys (4 of them) knew that diet was part of what killed their mother. I was thrilled to hear him talk about working on diet changes, exercise and better social connections. My sister literally walked herself into Diabetes II as if it was a foregone conclusion in her life. 

Information on Diabetes II, fake sugars, diet and exercise have been available for decades. It is about time the allopathic medical industry started to catch up. 

Bev, get your DH to read the Martini site I sent today. Watching someone you love go downhill because of controllable diet and exercise is very painful. And tell him that you are very angry with him for doing things that will kill him and leave you alone. Sometimes people need to hear, in no uncertain words, that their behavior is very hurtful to others.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

What about that new leaf that is supposed to be sweet in flavor? I'm interested...but do not have the income to do "trials" on just everything.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> What about that new leaf that is supposed to be sweet in flavor? I'm interested...but do not have the income to do "trials" on just everything.


It is another name for Stevia. The safest, natural sweetener.

I have tried to grow it but without success. If purchasing the powder. get the natural without the bulking agents to make it measure like sugar. Too much is bitter but processing has improved in the past 30+ years. It is safe to cook with.

If you can grow it, dry the leaves and crush a little to sweeten drinks. There are recipes on line for using it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tamarque,
I have the site bookmarked and will get it read. Don't know if DH will read it or not. What is your take on stevia from all your research? I use that when I cook. DH doesn't like the aftertaste. Thanks for your input.

Tricia,
I use stevia also. It seems to be the best alternative out there.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Tamarque,
> I have the site bookmarked and will get it read. Don't know if DH will read it or not. What is your take on stevia from all your research? I use that when I cook. DH doesn't like the aftertaste. Thanks for your input.
> 
> Tricia,
> I use stevia also. It seems to be the best alternative out there.


Bev, I agree. If you are getting an after taste, try using just a little less. If using it pure, a 1/16th of a tsp goes a long way. Using the stuff that is bulked to measure like sugar gives some of the same bad side effects as other artificial sweeteners.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Nope, the stevia I use is pure.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--I think Stevia is relatively safe--much safer than the other alternatives. But as noted, the body responds to the taste just as much as it responds to the chemical ingested. Of course, the best option is to not eat sweets, but easier said than done. I would try to work on limiting intake of sugar and eliminate all the artificial ones (sucralose, aspartame, etc) and keep stevia down to a minumum. Personally, I would use raw honey minimally or even blackstrap molasses --oooh remember that one? I would also work to withdraw from the addiction to sugars.

There is a book I read a few years back called Diet Cure by a woman named Julia Ross. She talked of balancing the amino acids in the body to deal with diet cravings. I wound up using L-Glutamine for a while to curb sugar cravings. It did help. She gave very usable descriptions of the different symptoms that required which amino acids. The book was written for the lay public and was very readable and practical. Might be something you might want to read. It was not an expensive book, either. Here is a brief presentation of her thinking:

http://www.dietcure.com/aminoacids.html

Amazon.com has the book for under $11.00


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Tamaque. I will be checking that out.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I didn't say that it was safe! I said all of them are not good but Splenda or Truvia is not as toxic as the Aspartame. All that being said I have lowered my tastes for sweets to the point that 1/2 teaspoon of real sugar is what I use and possibly less than that.. and its very rare if I do need it.. I get sweet berry's what ever is in season to sweeten my nonfat greek yogurt. 
It all goes back to ridding my diet of chemicals. I feel if I can do that then I have made progress!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you so much for the great lesson on Whales. The guy I work with's father is from Whales and I told him I would put all this information in a e-mail for him...  I remember you said you have more  I look forward to that also


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't know about Truvis, but Splenda may be even worse than Aspartame.

Splenda--dangers of

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2009/02/10/new-study-of-splenda-reveals-shocking-information-about-potential-harmful-effects.aspx

On truvia: not very scientific but still has checkable information. Made by Coca cola and Cargill definitely raises the hair on my neck.

http://www.foodrenegade.com/is-truvia-healthy/

if you need sweets, stay with fruit or honey--that's my take on all this.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Some diabetics cannot have fruit, sugar, honey, or even things like corn, peas, potatoes, bread, pasta or they have to take a lot of insulin. My insulin use has doubled in the past 3 weeks and I am eating mostly tomatoes, cucumbers, bell peppers, and leafy greens (salad). I get as much protein as I can. Almonds, chicken breast, and other protein options like eggplant.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Some diabetics cannot have fruit, sugar, honey, or even things like corn, peas, potatoes, bread, pasta or they have to take a lot of insulin. My insulin use has doubled in the past 3 weeks and I am eating mostly tomatoes, cucumbers, bell peppers, and leafy greens (salad). I get as much protein as I can. Almonds, chicken breast, and other protein options like eggplant.


its more than likely those tomatoes  or Bells if they are not Green  
Tricia there isn't a problem taking Insulin its wonderful that there is such a thing and it keeps us who don't make our own insulin healthy... it is just one of those things that sometimes diet isn't the only answer.. it helps but its not always a cure  The best thing is that you are testing and are aware of your eating habits.. my dear friends husband went in for heart surgery on Thursday.. I am on pins and needles waiting for her to call me.. I'm just going to call her today if she doesn't call me first!! but he is one who felt that the insulin was a cure all and ate what ever he wanted.. So sad... I hope this was a wake up call for them both and they will start paying better attention to their diets..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I am not criticizing anyone, and I hope you all know that when I say this now. Diabetes II while definitely a dangerous condition to be dealt with, is not a life sentence for insulin injections. Stringent diet has been able to cure Type II, but it really requires cutting out all inflammatories; ie, sugar, grains, white food, all processed food and eating as organically as possible. On the EAT list, are large amounts of vegetables, particularly dark green leafy ones. For those dealing with this condition there is information on doing this corrective diet.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I am not criticizing anyone, and I hope you all know that when I say this now. Diabetes II while definitely a dangerous condition to be dealt with, is not a life sentence for insulin injections. Stringent diet has been able to cure Type II, but it really requires cutting out all inflammatories; ie, sugar, grains, white food, all processed food and eating as organically as possible. On the EAT list, are large amounts of vegetables, particularly dark green leafy ones. For those dealing with this condition there is information on doing this corrective diet.


I did reverse mine and have been testing my A1C every 3 months for several years now. I don't take any chances on this anymore.. although I do feel the differences in my body.. some are not as fortunate and never feel a thing.. I was the one who insisted on being tested to begin with because of my symptoms and my studies in the subject  I can honestly say I saved my life


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tamarque,
Thanks for all you input. 

Ronie,
Good for you!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I did reverse mine  I can honestly say I saved my life


Wow. Good for you, Ronie. That had to have been quite the challenge. We try so hard here and have the correct options available, but do not always choose them. Good for you. I, for one, am very glad you are here.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Wow. Good for you, Ronie. That had to have been quite the challenge. We try so hard here and have the correct options available, but do not always choose them. Good for you. I, for one, am very glad you are here.


Thank you very much!! Your very kind  and your right it wasn't easy.. the hardest part is keeping the weight off.. its such a struggle.. but is a necessity


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I really congratulate you Ronie. I know it was a struggle and am so glad you were successful. Thanx for sharing it with us.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

CharleenR said:


> Have been enjoying reading all about Wales, thank you Norma. My great grandfather/grandfather was from Wales originally. I actually had the privilege of meeting him, he took his very first airplane flight when he was 94 to come visit us from PA to CA. I was only about 10 at the time, wish I would have been a little older to ask him specific questions. Also love the background you took the picture of your shawl against Mary. Looks like someplace in France (Paris?) What shawl does the acronym "RM" refer to? Are you working on your own lace projects or running a KAL? Sorry to ask all these questions all at once. I haven't been in this message thread since the lavender fields lace stole about a year ago now.


Hi Charleen-- yes, that is the balcony of our apartment in Paris! I like how the shawl looked with the Paris background! It was Random Monet (RM), and a bunch of us lace partiers knit it as a KAL...they came out so differently. The pattern calls for the knitter to add in rows of lacy stitches of various types... It was great fun!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Finally, blocked and some not too great photos, but here it is


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Finally, blocked and some not too great photos, but here it is


Great  Thanks for the pic of you wearing it. I am still trying to figure out how mine will get worn - when it finally gets finished. I have not touched it in a week - very little knitting on anything.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tamarque, that is beautiful.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I love that Tamarque. It looks so beautiful on. Full of texture and color.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Your shawl is pretty Tamarque. 
Ronie, So great about you being able to control your diabetes. You are right, insulin is a good thing but using too much to control bs so you can eat whatever is just as damaging. It also makes it harder to lose weight. One of my current struggles. 

The good news is after three weeks of rising bs even as I was increasing insulin things are going back down. I have it back rown to the 130-140 range.

I looked up tomatoes, GI is 15, on of the lowest fruits. I am wondering if I had an infection. ? :?:


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

That's beautiful Tamar!!! I love the way the colors and the short rows came out!! And it looks great on you! I'm so glad it worked out!!



tamarque said:


> Finally, blocked and some not too great photos, but here it is


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Speaking of pictures, I have finished one of the several projects I have been working on. And again this weekend I will be going to a dear old friends house in NJ so I may not be online much and may not have a chance to work on the RM
> But here is my finally finished Friday project.


That's really pretty, KittyChris!!! I love the colors and the beads... and your beautiful work!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanx everyone for the compliments, but that model is not me--I wish I looked so good. She is a Portugese young woman who was an aide to a disabled fried.. I literally caught her has she was running out the door to fly back across the ocean.

I must say that the shawl has been growing on me in some ways. The colors are fantastically energetic without being brash. The short row idea was fun and allowed the creation of shapes and texture within the fabric. I would like to experiment with the short rows as the blocking pulled open the W&T stitches which is irritating to me--may not be noticed unless looking closely. Also, the placement of some of the snake-like patterning could be designed better. But it was a good play and I actually wore it last nite to a movie where the AC was frigid. The sock yarn was very warm for this season. So lots of possibilities.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamaraque that looks great!!! I love how the colors are like waves... lots of movement and color!!! I use my son's GF a lot for my model!! although my ALB swam on her LOL


Tricia that is amazing.. you might of been fighting something!! its good to know they are coming down again.. whew!!!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> tamaraque that looks great!!! I love how the colors are like waves... lots of movement and color!!! I use my son's GF a lot for my model!! although my ALB swam on her LOL
> 
> Tricia that is amazing.. you might of been fighting something!! its good to know they are coming down again.. whew!!!


It wasvscary. I was increasing insulin and watching what I was eating and bs continued to climb. It got over 250. I was ready to call the doctor when it started down again. When down below 200 one day, so I waited another. Down to 150 the next so hopefully I will be able to reduce insulin soon.

I am trying to eat smaller amounts more often. May need to work on that a little more.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tricia,
It's scary when those numbers go up. We finally got new batteries for DH blood meter this week when he had readings 168,203 and 191 in five minutes. With the new batteries it was down in the 130's. Still not great but better. So glad yours are coming down too.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> It wasvscary. I was increasing insulin and watching what I was eating and bs continued to climb. It got over 250. I was ready to call the doctor when it started down again. When down below 200 one day, so I waited another. Down to 150 the next so hopefully I will be able to reduce insulin soon.
> 
> I am trying to eat smaller amounts more often. May need to work on that a little more.


True. But :XD: :XD: :XD: You should be as lucky as my Mother...right after a tasty double-dark chocolate Gelato combo (Sold at Kroger and Wal-mart for about 4-5 USD). It comes in a 3-pack of dark chocolate shelled ice cream bars...and I'd only recommend it to those who need a leveling amount of carbs...1/4 - 1/2 bar - just to lengthen the time you get to enjoy the "treat".

I'm in NO way pushing this as a cure...sometimes the item I am talking about will help lower the amount by 1-200 points. Face it, it is Summer and I want to help if possible. No corn syrup in the mix AT ALL! I don't have this "treat" too often because of one of the ingredients used in the custard ice cream section. But SOOO good!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Finally, blocked and some not too great photos, but here it is


That did come out very nice Tamarque. Love the colors. It doesn't look like you used any YO's or drop stitches - on my smartphone at least.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> True. But :XD: :XD: :XD: You should be as lucky as my Mother...right after a tasty double-dark chocolate Gelato combo (Sold at Kroger and Wal-mart for about 4-5 USD). It comes in a 3-pack of dark chocolate shelled ice cream bars...and I'd only recommend it to those who need a leveling amount of carbs...1/4 - 1/2 bar - just to lengthen the time you get to enjoy the "treat".
> 
> I'm in NO way pushing this as a cure...sometimes the item I am talking about will help lower the amount by 1-200 points. Face it, it is Summer and I want to help if possible. No corn syrup in the mix AT ALL! I don't have this "treat" too often because of one of the ingredients used in the custard ice cream section. But SOOO good!


I have seen those but avoided them. Was afraid to even look at the carb/sugar counts. If I do break down for something chocolate always prefer dark chocolate but try to save it for special occasions.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> That did come out very nice Tamarque. Love the colors. It doesn't look like you used any YO's or drop stitches - on my smartphone at least.


You see right. There are no YO's or other lace stitches except for the pattern border which was followed. It is the reason I had to have so many stitches and used so much yarn and it didn't stretch out like other people's RM. This RM is its own thing.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I have seen those but avoided them. Was afraid to even look at the carb/sugar counts. If I do break down for something chocolate always prefer dark chocolate but try to save it for special occasions.


This IS dark chocolate. It's better than the Dove dark with regular vanilla iin the center. Comfort food helps lower the level better than others will. Having a piece and then Glad wrapping it in between the smaill treatment sessions...BETTER!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chocolate--Have you tried the Black & Green organic chocolate? You can get it in different strengths. My fav is 72% dark chocolate, but it comes in greater and lesser % content. I love the very dark chocolates with such high cocoa content--less sugars, more of the good stuff, especially if you nibble on the 85% variety. Real bitter, real chocolate.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Chocolate--Have you tried the Black & Green organic chocolate? You can get it in different strengths. My fav is 72% dark chocolate, but it comes in greater and lesser % content. I love the very dark chocolates with such high cocoa content--less sugars, more of the good stuff, especially if you nibble on the 85% variety. Real bitter, real chocolate.


I ADORE Green & Black dark! I may mis-spell this next one...Schaffenburger (sp???). They're based in California.

Found it!: http://www.scharffenberger.com/

More specific: http://shop.scharffenberger.com/All-Dark-Chocolate/c/[email protected]@Dark


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

We love, love, love Black and Green at 85%. So yummy. 
And enough chocolate taste to satisfy. It's the smoothest tasting we have found.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm going to have to try that! I do best if I stay away from it all (triggers you know ) but sometimes I just really want something chocolate!!!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> I'm going to have to try that! I do best if I stay away from it all (triggers you know ) but sometimes I just really want something chocolate!!!


Same for me. I have never heard of either Black and Green or the other.

Unfortunately I am a chocolaholic from childhood. The dark, semi-bitter chocolates do not trigger a feeding frenzie as bad as milk chocolate.

Anyone tried Brookside dark chocolate with fruit juice centers? Another special occasion only treat for me.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

A lower carb treat for hot weather.
Frozen berries of choice - no sugar added
spoon yogurt of choice over the berries
Stir until yogurt freezes.

Enjoy while cooling off.
The berries need to be frozen so they are loose, not frozen together or in liquid.

Wouldn't it be good with a little dark chocolate shaved or melted and drizzled over? If the bs could stand the added calories. ;-)


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Same for me. I have never heard of either Black and Green or the other.
> 
> Unfortunately I am a chocolaholic from childhood. The dark, semi-bitter chocolates do not trigger a feeding frenzie as bad as milk chocolate.
> 
> Anyone tried Brookside dark chocolate with fruit juice centers? Another special occasion only treat for me.


I read SOMEWHERE that having a bit of chocolate before eating the main meal(s) 2-3 times a day helps with controlling the "galloping munchies".


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> the "galloping munchies".


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I was told years ago in a workshop where we studied the homeopathic remedy Chocolate that people who like milk chocolate really don't like chocolate--it is more the milk that they want. Real chocolate lovers like the dark and higher cocoas content. That was an interesting workshop. We did an unofficial proving of the substance with people getting little chocolate samples of different kinds. Hard to imagine people developing what we call proving symptoms with these little pieces of chocolate but in a class of about 60 people there were so many different reactions to eating this. Everything from giddy highs to depression was one theme that I still recall. Chocolate really is potent medicine.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Chocolate really is potent medicine.


Hi, I'm kaixixang, and I'm a chocoholic! I consider Dark chocolate a food group with milk chocolate an accent flavor. Now that the new brand of dark chocolate and two or three berries included has come out - I feel justified with my milk AND dark melt-together with fruit and nuts mixed in. I can't make money selling the mixture...but we can brunch/lunch...MAKE-A-MEAL off of one batch of cocoa and milk. <giggle!>

Partial sarcasm with make a meal there. Cannot have my snack without a balancing bit of cheese, meat, or just a sandwich with both (minus the extra chocolate). I want the buzz to last a little, not knock me out.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

cute KX.

my bread making local woman made one last month with mixed grains and a bit of chocolate. ooh, that was soo good.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Pumpernickel Bread II

Recipe by Clem Zulinski 
"This may not be New York Pumpernickel, but it is the one we use at home." 
Ingredients
Original recipe makes 9 -1/2x5 inch loaf (2 pounds)
 2 cups warm milk 
 2 tablespoons vegetable oil 
 4 tablespoons molasses 
 3 1/4 cups bread flour 
 1 1/3 cups rye flour 
 1/2 cup cornmeal 
 1 1/3 teaspoons salt 
 2 2/3 teaspoons active dry yeast 
 4 tablespoons unsweetened cocoa powder 
 2 2/3 tablespoons brown sugar 
Directions
1.	Mix well bread flour, rye flour, cornmeal, salt, yeast, cocoa, and brown sugar. Add milk, oil, and molasses. Mix thoroughly. When mixed well enough that the dough holds together, knead by hand 15-20 minutes.
2.	Cover, let rise in bowl 30 minutes. Punch down, form, and place into 9 1/2x5 inch pan. Cover with damp cloth and let rise about 1 hour.
3.	Bake in preheated 375 degree F (190 degrees C) oven 25 to 30 minutes, covering top with aluminum foil last 10 minutes.
	PREP 30 mins 
	COOK 1 hr 
	READY IN 2 hrs 30 mins


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

The recipe above should work if you have a breadmaker or Kitchen Aid/Cuisinart mixer (Cuisinart has to be 11 or 14 cup model for longevity).

I found another recipe for Pumpernickel that had coffee added...which is NOT the way I remember the taste or the recipe! Coffee is for Tiramisu (Italian dessert) or Red-eye gravy (a Cajun dish). OR - making a Mocha cup for a beverage.

ONE or the other...don't mix the two if the recipe doesn't call for it. Simple is better than nothing.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

oh thanks for the Pumpernickels bread recipe 

I always add brewed coffee to my Beef gravy or my Beef Stew!! it gives it a depth of flavor that everyone say's is so good


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Never thought of cocoa or coffee as an extra. Great!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KX--thanks for that pumpernickel bread. used to love that stuff from NYC. Upstate is just not the same so gave it up.

Wasn't potato put into the traditional loaves?

But just bought a recycled 12 cup Cuisinart and it still has the dough hook. Was looking up rye bread recipes for it.

The bread woman in my town who does Eastern European style baking made a mixed grain bread with chocolate that was deeeeelicious. No recipes of course.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

A friend once made us some pumpkin bread with mini choc chips in. Very Yummy!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh you evil people. Need to make some greens tonight. Doesn't anyone else ever crave them?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I did see one or two pumpernickel recipes with mashed potato flakes (or equivalent). You know I'm not objecting to THAT ingredient! Volume mass is volume mass. As long as you have the rye, cocoa powder, and caraway...your basic flavor should be pumpernickel.

Put the potato flakes in the quantity for the wheat gluten measurement:
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/bread-machine-pumpernickel-bread/


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KX--do you bake bread a lot?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Not as often as I'd like. But I rarely have Pumpernickel (so my citing recipes had two edges) so I needed to get my treat found. Dad just got a new bread machine...but I won't be using more than the dough feature (we have a pizza stone).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Not as often as I'd like. But I rarely have Pumpernickel (so my citing recipes had two edges) so I needed to get my treat found. Dad just got a new bread machine...but I won't be using more than the dough feature (we have a pizza stone).


Where as I bake a variation on pumpernickel almost every week- lasts well- and the dog likes it too


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Where as I bake a variation on pumpernickel almost every week- lasts well- and the dog likes it too


Hopefully you're using Carob if you feed an amount to your fur baby. Admittedly there isn't MUCH cocoa powder...but it IS chocolate.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KX--good point about dogs and chocolate--they don't get along well at all.

I am on overload with garden food and need to spend a few hours harvesting and freezing. Then would love to get my energy together to do a bread in my new Cuisinart Food Processer. What a deal--$30! It is missing the slicing disc but even having to buy a new one, still makes this a great investment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Hopefully you're using Carob if you feed an amount to your fur baby. Admittedly there isn't MUCH cocoa powder...but it IS chocolate.


I actually omit the chocolate totally- I did mention that I have modified the recipe- I get the colour from the molasses!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

that sounds good. do you have a pumpernickel recipe to share?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> that sounds good. do you have a pumpernickel recipe to share?


1 cup rye meal

1 cup whole wheat

1/2 cup bread baking grade white flour

1 Tbspn gluten flour (optional)

1 Tbspn olive oil (or alternative)

2 Tbspn Molasses

1 tspn salt (given that as a diabetic I need to be careful with a lot of common ingredients)

1 pkt active yeast

1 3/4 cups tepid water

1 handful wholegrain oats (rolled)

mix the dry ingredients together and form a well measure in molasses, salt, water. Sprinkle yeast on top, add oil.
stir together until well combined- should be quite sloppy.
Pour into a tin, lined with parchment paper (or if it is well seasoned a baking pan which has been greased however- mine tends to stick- which is why I use the baking paper)
Prove. Set oven to 420F and when at temperature bake 15 minutes at the high temperature, than reduce to 350F and continue baking another 30 to 45 minutes ( this will depend on your particular oven)
I have 250ml cups and use 400mls water- make the flours up to around 500- 550g weight, bake at 200 C, reduce to 150 C. For those who are using metric measures!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Make sure the molasses is Sorghum...not blackstrap. Blackstrap is fine - if you know how to use cane sugar granulated and honey to make the brown sugar to the grade you need it. Sorghum is sweeter flavored - the yeast needs BOTH the sugar and the salt to work correctly for the bread recipe!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I am back! Had a great time in Oshkosh. We got to fly every day in the helo (next year I will have my license and will do the flying myself!) and we won a silver Lindy trophy (reserve grand champion rotorcraft)!! 


I finished the Uhura shawlette, well almost, I added beads to the border section and want to add dangling ones to the points and of course it needs to be blocked. I also got some work done on the socks that have been waiting for oh so long.

I see I have NINE pages to catch up on, wow. Must be lots of great posts and work done by y'all. Hope all are doing well. I should be caught up by the end of the week. Going to be really busy for the next three weeks as a co-worker is going on vacation and I will cover her desk along with my desk. She is training me this week. But I will be ready for my turn at hosting. 

Happy knitting,

Melanie


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Speaking of pictures, I have finished one of the several projects I have been working on. And again this weekend I will be going to a dear old friends house in NJ so I may not be online much and may not have a chance to work on the RM
> But here is my finally finished Friday project.


Ok, I could not resist and have read two pages 

Lovely cowl Chris. It looks so much nicer on the model.

Glad you found your photos Tamarque. I am still searching for a couple of CD's of photos that have moved on their own and are hiding (the inanimate is perverse  )

Welcome back CharleenR


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Ok, I could not resist and have read two pages
> 
> Lovely cowl Chris. It looks so much nicer on the model.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mel, I hope to find a similar color in that yarn (because they are hand dyed and that was the only one lime it at the LYS) so I can make a matching hat and mitts.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Whew, through the nine pages. Now to go to the new Lace Party. 

Hope you stay healthy Ronie and Tricia. Both of my half sisters are (were) diabetic (Type I). I can get hypoglycemic but learned a long time ago to eat snacks and thus smaller meals.

Chocolate and bread recipes. Dang. You are making me want to go bake something. I like both milk and dark, and could eat baking chocolate. I once went five months without any chocolate (was doing a caffeine test, although the happy chemical in chocolate is theobromine, caffeine's little sister) and soooo enjoyed eating a Hershey bar after all those months. Sent DH out of the room so he would not disturb me, lol.

See you in next (this??) week's Lace Party.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I didn't eat chocolate for years and thought it was out of my craving lists. Then one day I was given a homeopathic remedy that had craving for chocolate as a symptom. It awakened my chocoholic self which has not gone back to sleep since. But only very dark and organic chocolate for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I didn't eat chocolate for years and thought it was out of my craving lists. Then one day I was given a homeopathic remedy that had craving for chocolate as a symptom. It awakened my chocoholic self which has not gone back to sleep since. But only very dark and organic chocolate for me.


I went without- without cravings for 7 years- I don't think about it not in the way I crave Coca-Cola.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh, goodness Julie. I don't think I have had Coke since I was 12 when I stopped drinking soda. I am very glad to not have to deal with that problem. BTW, do they still have the coke in coke in NZ?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Oh, goodness Julie. I don't think I have had Coke since I was 12 when I stopped drinking soda. I am very glad to not have to deal with that problem. BTW, do they still have the coke in coke in NZ?


Eliminated, long ago! I found a Zero coke for 99cents (just a litre) and although I am not enthusiastic about artificial sweeteners- it has coped with the current craving. Odd that I don't crave chocolate, when so many do- luck of the draw I guess!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Oh, goodness Julie. I don't think I have had Coke since I was 12 when I stopped drinking soda. I am very glad to not have to deal with that problem. BTW, do they still have the coke in coke in NZ?


I am amazed that you haven't had a soda in that long! I drink mostly water and coffee and teas but do occasionally have a soda. And a bit more frequently than that I'll have a beer or 2.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I am amazed that you haven't had a soda in that long! I drink mostly water and coffee and teas but do occasionally have a soda. And a bit more frequently than that I'll have a beer or 2.


I went on a diet when I was 12 and stopped drinking the stuff then. Never regretted it. I don't even drink beer anymore. But give me a nice dry white organic wine. Nice! Do a lot of green and herb teas, too.


----------

